# News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"



## SebastianThoeing (22. April 2010)

*News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,745768


----------



## TueTueTue (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Jetzt werde ich mir das Spiel holen. Danke. Ich hoffe Ubisoft sieht ein, dass es auch Käufer abschreckt, ein derartiges System zu haben.


----------



## Shadow744 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*

Sehr schön.   
Jetzt werden sich wahrscheinlich alle Käufer gleich mal den Crack laden, damit sie endlich spielen können wann sie wollen und nicht wenn Ubisoft gerade danach ist.


----------



## maclilithhp (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

mmmmh... mal schauen vlt kauf ich mir dann doch das neue silent hunter und cracke es dann.


----------



## starhorst (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Mich würde mal interessieren ob man beim Crank immer noch eine Online Verbindung benötigt und wenn nicht, wie die das mit den Inhalten gemacht haben die beim spielen Live übertragen werden.


----------



## thomassss (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*


Voll genial!


----------



## Zero3172 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Pirates 1
Ubisoft 0

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## RonTaboga (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Wenn ihr euch das Spiel jetzt kauft und dann crackt, unterstützt ihr trotzdem UBI Soft und seinen perfiden Kopierschutz. Für die braven Leute heisst die Devise verzichten, für die weniger braven alternativ besorgen. Aber wenn ihr es kauft, erteilt ihr den Ubi Soft Jungs keine Lehre.


----------



## Dr-Brot (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

"Das nächste Mal konzentriert euch auf eure Spiele und nicht auf das DRM-System" wahre Aussage...


----------



## siggy1992 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

SOOOO muss das xd schlag ins gesicht für ubi wa xd


----------



## JerrY1992 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

als ob das nicht klar war


----------



## Odin333 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Freu mich schon auf die Pressemitteilung von Ubisoft:
Danke Skid Row, dass ihr unsere Verkäufe ankurbelt.

Gut zu wissen, dass auch in Zukunft diese Dreck umgangen werden kann - da kann man sich da auf SplinterCell und Pop freuen.


----------



## German_Ripper (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Na abwarten. Die Jungs haben laut bestimmter Quellen nichts anderes getan als den von anderen Releasgroups geloggten Datenstrom in eine dll fest zu verankern. Da das Spiel einen sehr geraden Verlauf bietet wird es bei anderen Spielen schwerer wenn nicht sogar unmöglich einen solchen Crack z.b. für S7 zu produzieren. Daher abwarten ob in den nächsten Wochen etwas kommt. AUf jeden Fall ein guter Schlag gegen UBI. 

UBI, nein Danke!


----------



## robby23 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Skid Row, der Robin Hood der Spielelandschaft. 
Mal schauen ob er sich der Hack bewährt, wenn ja, wird SPlinter Cell für PC vllt doch noch interessant.


----------



## KuDoS (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Das das Spiel gecrackt wird war mir klar, ich bin 100 Prozentig davon ausgegangen.
Die Spielentwickler sollen sich endlich mal richtig um ihr Spiel kümmern und die ganze Arbeit ins Spiel investieren und nicht in irgendwelche Kopierschutzsysteme.
Denn umso komplizierter der Kopierschutz, desto mehr verärgerte Kunden. Daraus ergibt dich dann wieder, dass das Spiel erst Recht gecrackt wird. Wenn das Spiel einen Standart Kopierschutz besitzt, z.B. SecuRom,etc. werden die Verkaufszahlen bedeutend höher sein, da man weis, dass die was aus dem Spiel gemacht haben.


----------



## angelan (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Also eines wundert mich schon. Dass sich die Raubkopier jetzt als Retter der Spieler, die das Spiel kaufen, aufspielen. "treue Spieler - das Leben leichter machen"
Immer ist das noch Diebstahl und illegal, was sie dort betreiben.
Auch mit dem Ubisoft Kopierschutz wird Raubkopie noch immer nicht legal.
Und immer noch wollen die Raubkopierer das Spiel spielen, ohne dafür zu bezahlen.
Ich finde die Argumentation sehr scheinheilig.


----------



## totman (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*

Klingt nach einem Kaufgrund!?


----------



## kornhill (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Ich finds immer wieder nett. Die unsichersten Dinge die es auf dieser Welt gibt sind die wo draufsteht das sie 100% sicher und nicht zu knacken sind. Solche Aussagen scheinen manche Menschen unglaublich zu motivieren ... 

p.s.: finde den DRM auch unter aller sau und dickes Lob an die Hacker... ANNO war trotzdem mein letztes UBI game....


----------



## Morathi (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



angelan schrieb:


> Also eines wundert mich schon. Dass sich die Raubkopier jetzt als Retter der Spieler, die das Spiel kaufen, aufspielen. "treue Spieler - das Leben leichter machen"
> Immer ist das noch Diebstahl und illegal, was sie dort betreiben.
> Auch mit dem Ubisoft Kopierschutz wird Raubkopie noch immer nicht legal.
> Und immer noch wollen die Raubkopierer das Spiel spielen, ohne dafür zu bezahlen.
> Ich finde die Argumentation sehr scheinheilig.


Naja deine Argumentation ist auch nur die halbe Wahrheit. Im Grunde hast du natürlich vollkommen recht und außer Ubisoft hat keiner das Recht, etwas mit dem Spiel zu machen. ABER: Was Ubisoft da anstellt, ist einfach eine Frecheit. Klar, "wers nicht will, brauchts ja nicht kaufen". Aber hier geht es eben ganz klar gegen einen Trend zur Gängelung der Konsumenten. 

Ich weiss, auch meine Argumentation ist nicht 100% wasserdicht aber ich will raus an die frische Luft bei dem Wetter     . 

Fakt ist, dass Ubisoft damit einen nicht akzeptierbaren Weg eingeschlagen hat und hoffentlich kräftig dafür abgestraft wird (werden sie eh nicht, gibt ja noch genug Leute die erst kaufen, dann denken).


----------



## Alf1507 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*

Einen herzlichen Dank an PCG. Nun weiss endgültig jeder das es einen funktionierenden Crack gibt. So unterstützt ihr noch schön illegale Kopien. Warum nennt ihr nicht eigentlich gleich die Quellen, wo man das Teil bekommen kann? Das würde eine unnötige Suche über Google ersparen.


----------



## Sheggo (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die Jungs (und Mädels?) von Skid Row sind doch bestimmt selbst alles Entwickler von Kopierschutzen, zumindest wären sie wohl ziemlich gut...

Werde Siedler 7 auch weiterhin nicht kaufen, bis der DRM nicht von UBI entfernt worden ist! Würde aber wohl nen Crack von SkidRow kaufen


----------



## robby23 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Einen herzlichen Dank an PCG. Nun weiss endgültig jeder das es einen funktionierenden Crack gibt. So unterstützt ihr noch schön illegale Kopien. Warum nennt ihr nicht eigentlich gleich die Quellen, wo man das Teil bekommen kann? Das würde eine unnötige Suche über Google ersparen.



Warum sollte PCGames nur über die negative Entwicklung im Falle des Ubi DRMs berichten dürfen?
Ubisoft hat ja selbst offizielle Statements bezüglich "uncrackbar" gemacht. Man darf sich also nicht wundern, wenn es jetzt Gegendarstellungen hagelt.   

Für mich als jemand, der nur den DRM boykottieren möchte und nicht das Spiel an sich, kommt dieser Crack doch sehr gelegen.
Cracken heißt ja nicht immer gleich Raubkopieren.


----------



## Gilthanaz (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Verdient, Ubisoft! Ich kaufe ebenfalls weiterhin KEIN EINZIGES SPIEL dieses Publishers, bis dieser Kopierschutz wieder fällt. 

Und nein, ich werde es auch nicht runterladen, gibt ja genug gute Spiele, viele sogar ohne Kopierschutz und DRM - die beide, wie halbwegs intelligente Leute inzwischen verstanden haben, komplett sinnlos sind. 

In diesem Fall sind die Fahnen eindeutig für die Cracker zu schwingen: Endlich können die Leute, die das Spiel Original gekauft (!!!) haben, es auch spielen - und zwar nicht dank Ubicrap!


----------



## Odin333 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Einen herzlichen Dank an PCG. Nun weiss endgültig jeder das es einen funktionierenden Crack gibt. So unterstützt ihr noch schön illegale Kopien. Warum nennt ihr nicht eigentlich gleich die Quellen, wo man das Teil bekommen kann? Das würde eine unnötige Suche über Google ersparen.


Ich würde pcgames eher dafür loben, dass sie diejenigen, die sich die Spiele aus Gründen die den Kopierschutz als Ursache haben, bis jetzt nicht kaufen konnten, darüber informieren dass sie dies nun können.

Verflucht langer Satz!


----------



## LWHAbaddon (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Das habe ich hier schonmal geschrieben :p


----------



## Sajud (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked - "Danke Ubisoft, das war eine Herausforderung für uns"*

Ich habe mir sowohl AC2 und Siedler 7 gekauft und mit dem Schutz bisher keine Probleme. Klar wäre es schön, wenn es auch einen Offline-Modus gäbe, wie ihn z.B. auch Steam bietet. Das Steam aber auch keinen verlässlichen Schutz anbietet, sondern eher als als Verwaltungszentrale für Spiele funktioniert sollte auch klar sein, wenn man sieht, wie viele Steam exklusive Titel schnell im Netz landen. Was hingegen wirklich eine Sauerei ist, dass sich Leute anmaßen aus dem Empfinden, dass Ubi ihre Spiele nicht schützen darf die Server mit Attacken lahmlegen und dann schreien, wenn die Sache nicht klappt... Hallo? Irgendwas falsch an dem Bild?
Ich befürworte jetzt den Kopierschutz nicht (Ist ziemlich hart, aber MMOs und Konsorten verlangen die gleiche Voraussetzung, was meinen Spielerechner eh fest an das INet bindet...), aber die Reaktionen der meisten Poster in diversen Foren und die harte Anti-Ubi Stimmung sind übertrieben. Das System steckt in seinen Kinderschuhen, mal abwarten, was sich da noch tun wird. Vielleicht kommt ja nach ein paar Monaten ein Patch, der auch das Offlinespielen ermöglicht. Das wäre jedenfalls ein guter Schritt von Ubi, der Schutz am Anfang wäre gewährleistet und später würde man nicht mehr "gegängelt". So sähe für mich eine akzeptable Lösung aus. Mal gespannt, was da noch kommen wird.


----------



## mm78 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Einen herzlichen Dank an PCG. Nun weiss endgültig jeder das es einen funktionierenden Crack gibt. So unterstützt ihr noch schön illegale Kopien. Warum nennt ihr nicht eigentlich gleich die Quellen, wo man das Teil bekommen kann? Das würde eine unnötige Suche über Google ersparen.


Du musst auch mal die Pcgames.de Redaktion verstehen, neue Kundenstämme fallen nicht einfach so vom Himmel. Wie wir alle wissen sind Raubkopierer und Cracker eine ziemlich grosser Haufen ..... , also muss man die auch informieren um ihre Klicks zu bekommen.




KuDoS schrieb:


> Die Spielentwickler sollen sich endlich mal richtig um ihr Spiel kümmern und die ganze Arbeit ins Spiel investieren und nicht in irgendwelche Kopierschutzsysteme.



So wie es 2DBoy damals mit World of Goo gemacht hat. Ein 90+ Spiel mit allem was man sich vorstellen kann an genialen Spielinhalten und keinem Kopierschutz für 20 Euro. Das Ende der Geschichte war das dank 90% RK Quote der Publisher nach einem halben Jahr insolvent ging. /(%&/$$%&/§$(%&$$%&§$)=(/


_*fiumpfedit: Bitte keine Beleidigungen!*_


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*

Richtig so. Jede Firma die DRM bzw. einen solchen Kopierschutz nutzt, sollte damit richtig auf die Fresse fallen. Damit diese Firmen es lernen den Kunden wieder zu schätzen und nicht wie Dreck zu behandeln.


----------



## Vidaro (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

"die Server mit Attacken lahmlegen und dann schreien, wenn die Sache nicht klappt... Hallo?"

jaja nur komisch dass die server immer gehackt wurden wie generelle feiertage im Westen waren.. man sollte nicht alles glauben was ein Publisher erzählt vorallem kurz nachdem es eh schon Kritik hagelte..

Ich finds gut so ein Kopierschutz ist das letzte, sogar für mich der sich immer für onlineaktivierung ausgeschrieben hat


----------



## Tut_Ench (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die Leute bei Ubisoft sollten sich einfach mal klar machen, dass es einfach keinen unknackbaren Kopierschutz für Spiele gibt. Selbst MMOs wie WoW werden gecrackt und laufen auf privaten Servern.
Die Einzigen, die sich über immer neue Sicherungsmaßnahmen freuen sind die Cracker, denn sie bekommen was vorgesetzt, worüber sie sich den Kopf zerbrechen können, um es zu knacken. Je schwieriger der Sicherungsmodus, desto größer ist der Ergeiz ihn zu umgehen.

Die Verlierer bei dieser Schlammschlacht sind die ehrlichen Spieler, die sich ein Spiel lieber kaufen, um es sich ins Regal zu stellen. Gerade AC2, Splinter Cell und Siedler sind wirklich coole Spiele, die ich gerne zocken würde, aber diese Kopierschutz unterstütze ich nicht und darum werde ich sie mir erst kaufen, wenn es sie günstiger gibt oder wenn Ubisoft einen Patch veröffentlicht, der den Kopierschutz deaktiviert.

Wenn ich ein Singleplayerspiel kaufe, dann möchte ich es auch offline spielen können.
Da habe ich heute mein Geld lieber in Episodes from Liberty City gesteckt.


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich finds lustig dass sogar pcg von dem hack berichtet, dass zeigt wie sehr den leuten der schutz auf den s*ck geht! Ich bin froh dass skidRow den schutz geknackt haben, ist schön zu wissen dass ich das spiel jetzt auch spielen kann wenn ich mal kein inet hab(ich habs gekauft). 
In der Meldung fehlt mir aber noch der Hinnweis dass in der nfo noch erwähnt wird dass dieses bild aus dem ubi forum (hacked by skidRow) ein fake war.


----------



## Fankman (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Grundsätzlich ist das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes nicht illegal, solange man das ausschliesslich zum eigengebauch (z.B. Sicherheitskopien) macht und die Software selbstverständlich auch rechtmässig erworben hat.

Gucksch da: Wikipedia



> Es ist nach deutschem und österreichischem Urheberrechtsgesetz verboten, „wirksame technische“ Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu umgehen oder dieser Umgehung dienende Programme herzustellen bzw. zu verbreiten.[1] Diese Vorschrift ist jedoch nicht auf Computerprogramme anzuwenden.[2] Die Dekompilierung ohne Zustimmung des Rechteinhabers zum ausschließlichen Zwecke der Herstellung von Interoperabilität ist legalen Besitzern der Software explizit erlaubt.


----------



## FlyingDutch (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> In diesem Fall sind die Fahnen eindeutig für die Cracker zu schwingen: Endlich können die Leute, die das Spiel Original gekauft (!!!) haben, es auch spielen - und zwar nicht dank Ubicrap!


So ein Blödsinn. Meine Ubisoft Originale laufen wunderbar und das völlig ohne Crack. Genau wegen solcher Aussagen, kann ich euch DRM Schreier einfach nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Klau3 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Es scheint hier ja normal zu sein Spiele zu cracken. Komisch, wenn der Hersteller etwas "verbockt", dann wird das Spiel einfach nicht gekauft.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## fiumpf (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Klau3 schrieb:


> Es scheint hier ja normal zu sein Spiele zu cracken.


Das ist es bei Weitem nicht. Ihr könnt hier gerne über die News diskutieren. Wer aber Links zu Warezseiten oder ähnliche Inhalte postet, wird verwarnt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



FlyingDutch schrieb:


> Gilthanaz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In diesem Fall sind die Fahnen eindeutig für die Cracker zu schwingen: Endlich können die Leute, die das Spiel Original gekauft (!!!) haben, es auch spielen - und zwar nicht dank Ubicrap!
> ...


Nehmen wir mal an, Ubisoft würde irgendwann pleite gehen und die Server werden herunter gefahren und du kannst dein Spiel nicht mehr spielen. Na, was würdest du als erstes tun? Natürlich auf solchen Seiten nach einem Emulator oder Crack suchen, um dein Spiel wieder zocken zu können. Also sollte man sowas nicht generell verteufeln. Ist nicht alles schlecht, was die machen, denn ohne diese Szene wären einige alte Spieleperlen schon längst in Vergessenheit geraten, weil man sie auf heutigen Systemen ohne die Cracks oder Emulatoren gar nicht mehr spielen könnte.


----------



## helder (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Lasst euch Ubisoft es eine Lehre sein, ihr werdet immer scheitern, denn es gibt keinen unknackbaren KS. Solltet ihr DRM nicht abschaffen, werdet ihr sehr viele Kunden verlieren, was mich angeht, mein Geld kriegt ihr nie wieder! Nicht nur dass ihr ehrliche Kunden auf den Arm nimmt, es werden noch Passanten belästigt (Werbung in Neu Seeland http://www.shortnews.de/id/827421/Neuseeland-Kuriose-PR-Aktion-endet-mit-Polizeiaufgebot-Schauspieler-fast-erschossen), wie unverschämt muss man schon sein? Also die Verantwortlichen in den Knast und sehr hohe Geldstafe zahlen oder besser die Firma ganz schliessen.


----------



## Sajud (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Vidaro schrieb:


> "die Server mit Attacken lahmlegen und dann schreien, wenn die Sache nicht klappt... Hallo?"
> 
> jaja nur komisch dass die server immer gehackt wurden wie generelle feiertage im Westen waren.. man sollte nicht alles glauben was ein Publisher erzählt vorallem kurz nachdem es eh schon Kritik hagelte..
> 
> Ich finds gut so ein Kopierschutz ist das letzte, sogar für mich der sich immer für onlineaktivierung ausgeschrieben hat


Skidrow selbst haben sich für ihre "erfolgreiche" Attacke gerühmt und angeblich eine Meldung auf der Spielseite hinterlassen(Der Screen war Fake, aber mit der Attacke wurde bei diversen Hackerseiten auch angegeben). Gab sogar eine News hier dazu, wenn ich  mich recht entsinne. Und dass solche Taten zu einem Zeitpunkt erfolgen, wenn der meiste Schaden, bzw. das meiste Aufsehen erregt wird erfolgen sollte jedem sinnig erscheinen. (Oder vielleicht sind die Täter auch berufstätig und haben es deshalb an ihrem freien Tag gemacht, auch eine Möglichkeit.    )
Das die Server auch mal ausgefallen sind, weil Ubi dem Ansturm nicht gewachsen war, sehe ich als Kinderkrankheit eines frischen Systems. Inzwischen läuft doch alles eigentlich ganz gut.
Wem allerdings durch die ganzen Sachen wirklich geschadet wird, sind die Studios, nicht der Publisher. Wenn die Verkäufe jetzt nach dem Crack steigen und die Leute ihr gekauften Versionen offline zocken, dann reden wir nochmal. Ich sehe, aber nur die ganzen Raubkopierer (doofes Wort!) selig lächeln und ihre Internetverbindungen vorglühen. Das ist das eigentliche Problem an der ganzen Sache.


----------



## ferrari2k (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

War ja klar, dass das soweit kommen wird 
Das Schlimmste was man jetzt machen kann ist, in die Läden zu rennen und das Spiel zu kaufen.
Damit zeigt man nur eins: man ist mit dem Spiel, wie es im Laden steht, zufrieden. Und das bedeutet: MIT Onlineaktivierung bzw, Onlineschutz.
Und das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.
Ich werde weiterhin verzichten und hoffe, dass das noch viel mehr Leute machen.


----------



## Krichswollef (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

ICH FIND DAS GEIL!!! 

jetz werd ich mir mal die Spiele runterladen ^^

Grüße aus der Schweiz


----------



## Crusader91 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ui geil!!

Werd mir den gleich mal drauf bügeln und so meinen Fehler das Spiel gekauft zu haben kompensieren ?

Danke!!!


----------



## Odin333 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Klau3 schrieb:


> Es scheint hier ja normal zu sein Spiele zu cracken.


Und  wer ist daran Schuld?

hab mir unlängst StarWars TFU gekauft - 1Stunde gespielt,  PC ausgeschalten, beim nächsten Start wieder gespielt, beim dritten Mal ist der Bildschirm aber einfach schwarz geblieben und vorbei wars.
Zufällig ist einen Tag später ein neuer Patch rausgekommen - Patch installiert - Bildschirm weiter schwarz geblieben.

Das Spiel hätte ich nun in die Tonne treten können, wär ich nicht auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen, mir von ********** (leale Seite [_fiumpfedit: von wegen!_]) nen Crack zu holen - der den Fehler tatsächlich gefixt hat.

Also wenn mal Raubkopierte Spiele wehniger  Probleme haben (wei z.Z die neuesten Ubisoft-Spiele) dann sollte man sich schon fragen warum man sich als "König Kunde" so F***en lässt.


----------



## spekedaja (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Kein Kopierschutz ist zu 100 % Prozent sicher ;D 
ausser vil. die alten Drehschreiben (ne spass) uhi das waren noch zeiten ähm naja zurück zum Thema find ich gut vil. hatt Ubisoft daraus gelernt und sie konzentrieren sich nun auf ihre Spiel !!!  

Erstaunlich das der Crack nicht von der Razor Jungs kamm  !!! 
Gratz an die SkidRow Jungs !!!


----------



## spekedaja (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



spekedaja schrieb:


> Kein Kopierschutz ist zu 100 % Prozent sicher ;D
> ausser vil. die alten Drehschreiben (ne spass) uhi das waren noch zeiten ähm naja zurück zum Thema find ich gut vil. hatt Ubisoft daraus gelernt und sie konzentrieren sich nun auf ihre Spiel !!!
> 
> Erstaunlich das der Crack nicht von der Razor Jungs kamm  !!!
> Gratz an die SkidRow Jungs !!!


von den ^^ nicht von der ;D sry


----------



## Sumpfling (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich denke der Kopierschutz ist immer noch ein Erfolg für Ubisoft. Es hat immerhin über einen Monat gedauert bis er geknackt wurde. Das Schlimmste für einen Publisher ist es doch, wenn ein Spiel längere Zeit vor dem Verkaufsstart schon im Internet ist, da neigt selbst ein Teil der potentiellen Käufer dazu das Spiel zu saugen weil sie es nicht abwarten können. 

Jetzt haben sich die Spiele schon über geraume Zeit verkauft und jeder der es zum Vollpreis kaufen wollte hat es sich zugelegt, wer also die Geduld hatte monatelang auf einen Crack zu warten ist eh ein hartnäckiger Kopierer der hätte es wohl sowieso nicht gekauft somit ist es für Ubi jetzt auch kein großer Verlust mehr das das Spiel nun endlich geknackt ist. Jetzt gehen wohl nur noch die Käufer flöten die auf Discountpreise gewartet haben.


----------



## MrPropper (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Das gefällt mir schon sehr gut. Ubisoft hat es verdient.


----------



## SiNisTroN (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich bin generell gegen das Cracken und Raubkopieren von Spiele, da ich selber in der Softwarebranche arbeite und Gottfroh bin, dass unsere Software Maschinen steuert, das ist der wohl effizienteste Kopierschutz. Bei Skidrow drücke hier mal ein Auge zu, einfach weil Ubisoft gnadenlos übers Ziel rausgeschossen ist: Der Kopierschutz ist ein großer Ärgernis für die Kunden, man wird gegängelt ohne Ende und bekommt quasi nichts dafür - man ist kein Stück besser dran als die, die gecrackte Versionen haben. 
UbiSoft hat hier klar die falsche Richtung eingeschlagen, nur einen noch "stärkeren" Schutz zu bauen, statt die ehrlichen Kunden zu belohnen - so lockt man die Käufer an die Kasse, nicht indem man ihnen nur noch mehr Mist zumutet. Die Musikindustrie hat bereits einen dicken Arschtritt für ihren DRM-Kram bekommen, warum sind die bei Ubisoft so blöd, daraus nicht zu lernen? Ich hoffe, für den Schutz rollen einige Köpfe in der Führuntsetage. 
Für die Entwickler tut es mir leid, gerade auf AC2 und S7 habe ich mich sehr gefreut, da ich glaubt, es werden sehr gute Spiele - die Rezensionen der Spielemagazine haben meine Ahnung bestätigt. Trotzdem werde ich mir die Spiele nicht kaufen, den Mist mache ich nicht mit. Sorry Jungs, sucht euch bitte einen vernüftigeren Publisher, z.b. EA (<- vor Jahren hätte man mich für diese Aussage gekillt


----------



## Tominator7 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Sumpfling schrieb:


> Ich denke der Kopierschutz ist immer noch ein Erfolg für Ubisoft. Es hat immerhin über einen Monat gedauert bis er geknackt wurde. Das Schlimmste für einen Publisher ist es doch, wenn ein Spiel längere Zeit vor dem Verkaufsstart schon im Internet ist, da neigt selbst ein Teil der potentiellen Käufer dazu das Spiel zu saugen weil sie es nicht abwarten können.
> 
> Jetzt haben sich die Spiele schon über geraume Zeit verkauft und jeder der es zum Vollpreis kaufen wollte hat es sich zugelegt, wer also die Geduld hatte monatelang auf einen Crack zu warten ist eh ein hartnäckiger Kopierer der hätte es wohl sowieso nicht gekauft somit ist es für Ubi jetzt auch kein großer Verlust mehr das das Spiel nun endlich geknackt ist. Jetzt gehen wohl nur noch die Käufer flöten die auf Discountpreise gewartet haben.


Zum Teil sicherlich, aber an mir z.B. haben sie einen potentiellen Vollpreis-Käufer vergrault. Wollte mir das Spiel eigentlich sofort zulegen, als es rauskam, bis ich vom Online-Zwang gelesen habe. Hab mir dann stattdessen ein anderes Spiel gekauft.
Jetzt mach ichs vermutlich so, dass ichs mir kaufe, wenn es bei 10 Euro oder so ist und es dann cracke. (Prima Sache, dass ich meine legal erworbenen Games illegal zum laufen bringen muss!)


----------



## ferrari2k (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Naja, kaufen und dann cracken ist ja auch nicht OK.
Nicht kaufen heißt die Devise.
Ich hätte in den letzten Wochen so viel Geld für Spiele ausgegeben, dafür fahr ich jetzt bald spontan in den Urlaub 
So hat das DRM für mich auch wieder was gutes


----------



## Pwned666 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Einen herzlichen Dank an PCG. Nun weiss endgültig jeder das es einen funktionierenden Crack gibt. So unterstützt ihr noch schön illegale Kopien. Warum nennt ihr nicht eigentlich gleich die Quellen, wo man das Teil bekommen kann? Das würde eine unnötige Suche über Google ersparen.



Is doch bei der PC Community so oder so egal. Da hat sogut wie jeder ahnung von der Szene

Das bejubeln von Razor,Skidraw und Co darüber kann ich echt nur noch lachen von manchen hier. Euch ist klar das diese deppen den PC als plattform zerstören (oder eher zerstört haben... warum wohl bemängelt jeder entwickler das auf dem PC zuviele raubkopierer vertreten sind? Crytek als beispiel sind genau wegen diesem grund ins Multiplattform lager gewechselt) ? Warum kommt ein Kopierschutz raus? 
Man bräuchte keinen Kopierschutz wenn es keine Raubkopierer gäbe.


@Sajud: /sign


----------



## veilchen (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Bei der ganzen Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn von UBIs neuem Kopierschutz, sollte man eines nicht vergessen. Es haben sich Menschen daran gemacht um mit ihrer geistigen/körperlichen Kraft eine Kopiersicherung zu erstellen, damit geistiges Eigentum geschützt wird.

Angenommen: Wenn man einem Jeden seine geliebte und über lange Zeit gebastelte Erfindung wegnehmen/kopieren würde, dann würde derjenige sicherlich nicht vor Freude in die Luft springen - und das ist das Fatale daran!
Dass sollte man doch immer noch im Hinterkopf behalten


----------



## HIw (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Richtig!!!! er hat es genau aufn Punkt gebracht.. besser die Kohle isn spiel und nicht in dne Kopierschutz stecken.. dann kaufen auch noch mehr leute das game.....


----------



## thor2101 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Endlich dreht sich die Erde wieder wie gewohnt weiter! Aber, nur um es allen Unkenrufen gleich klar zu machen: Ich habe nichts gegen einen unknackbaren Kopierschutz. Im Gegenteil, jeder Kopierschutz ist nur gut für die PC Branche. Allerdings darf der Kopierschutz nicht zum Nachtteil des Kunden sein. Deshalb bin ich erleichtert, dass es Skid Row gelungen ist, diesem Kopierschutz die Grenzen zu zeigen. Schizophren aber richtig.


----------



## cionex (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Fankman schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes nicht illegal, solange man das ausschliesslich zum eigengebauch (z.B. Sicherheitskopien) macht und die Software selbstverständlich auch rechtmässig erworben hat.


Das ist zwar nicht direkt falsch, aber hier missverständlich.
Cracks greifen in den Quellcode ein und sind daher ein Verstoß gegen § 69c Nr. 2 UrhG.


----------



## ING (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Sumpfling schrieb:


> Ich denke der Kopierschutz ist immer noch ein Erfolg für Ubisoft. Es hat immerhin über einen Monat gedauert bis er geknackt wurde.


naja, da musste erstmal das system analysiert und techniken entwickelt werden die höhstwahrscheinlich nächstes mal wieder verwendet werden können weshalb es dann deutlich schneller gehen kann. bleibt abzuwarten...

aber ja, das ein spiel vor dem release geknackt wird ist mit dem kopierschutz wohl unmöglich (einfach weil das spiel unvollstädig verkauft wird!) auch wenn die publisher damit nicht gegen die raubkopierer sondern gegen die undichten stellen im eigenen haus kämpft


----------



## baiR (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



Alf1507 schrieb:


> Einen herzlichen Dank an PCG. Nun weiss endgültig jeder das es einen funktionierenden Crack gibt. So unterstützt ihr noch schön illegale Kopien. Warum nennt ihr nicht eigentlich gleich die Quellen, wo man das Teil bekommen kann? Das würde eine unnötige Suche über Google ersparen.


Beruige dich doch.
Die Unterstützen gar nichts.
Die Leute die herunterladen wissen selber wann und wo ein funktionierender Crack erscheint.

Ich finde es so witzig. Ubisoft überrascht es sicher sogar noch dass der KS geknackt wurde.
Ich denke die nächsten Spiele mit den KS werden deutlich schneller geknackt da sie jetzt diesen KS gut kennen.

Ich freue mich ehrlich gesagt darüber.
Ich hoffe das ist Ubisoft eine Lehre und die werden mal von ihrer Politik abweichen.
Die treten nur den ehrlichen Kunden in den Arsch.
Der KS hat jetzt nur etwas für AC2 gebracht und das auch nur zeitweise.

Aber es war wirklich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der KS geknackt wird.

Ich finde alle ehrlichen Kunden sollten sich über diesen Hack freuen denn der sorgt eventuell dafür dass im nächsten AC nicht mehr ein solch übertriebener KS vorhanden ist.


----------



## Sumpfling (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



cionex schrieb:


> Fankman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Grundsätzlich ist das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes nicht illegal, solange man das ausschliesslich zum eigengebauch (z.B. Sicherheitskopien) macht und die Software selbstverständlich auch rechtmässig erworben hat.
> ...


   Letzten Endes ist es aber auch scheiß egal. Als Publisher wäre es mir egal solange mir der Kunde die Kohle rüber reicht soll er doch privat für sich mit dem Spiel machen was er will Frisbee spielen, anal einführen oder cracken. Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Und wenns einen Publisher stören würde wollte ich den Richter sehen der einen ehrlichen Käufer zu einer Strafe 
verdonnert weil er bei seinem gekauften Spiel zur privaten Nutzung nur auf seinem eigenen privaten PC den 
Kopierschutz ausser Kraft setzt. Ich habe auch noch nie gehört das jemand für das herunterladen eines Cracks bestraft wurde.


----------



## pravasi (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



mm78 schrieb:


> So wie es 2DBoy damals mit World of Goo gemacht hat. Ein 90+ Spiel mit allem was man sich vorstellen kann an genialen Spielinhalten und keinem Kopierschutz für 20 Euro. Das Ende der Geschichte war das dank 90% RK Quote der Publisher nach einem halben Jahr insolvent ging. /(%&/$$%&/§$(%&$$%&§$)=(/
> 
> 
> _*fiumpfedit: Bitte keine Beleidigungen!*_


Das ist ein gutes Beispiel für eine traurige Wahrheit!
Ganz ohne KS wirds wohl nicht mehr gehen. Allerdings:MW2 wurde millionenfach kopiert und war trotzdem finanziell Mega-Erfolgreich.
Für mich kommt der Crack allerdings zu spät. AC2 war für mich der ausschlaggebende Punkt mir eine gecrackte Xbox zu besorgen. Hab das Game aus der Videothek. Und Ubisoft hat nicht einen Cent von mir bekommen. So muss das sein!


----------



## SGDrDeath (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



veilchen schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn von UBIs neuem Kopierschutz, sollte man eines nicht vergessen. Es haben sich Menschen daran gemacht um mit ihrer geistigen/körperlichen Kraft eine Kopiersicherung zu erstellen, damit geistiges Eigentum geschützt wird.
> 
> Angenommen: Wenn man einem Jeden seine geliebte und über lange Zeit gebastelte Erfindung wegnehmen/kopieren würde, dann würde derjenige sicherlich nicht vor Freude in die Luft springen - und das ist das Fatale daran!
> Dass sollte man doch immer noch im Hinterkopf behalten


Materielle und immaterielle Güter zu vergleichen hinkt per se 

Des Weiteren ist geistiges Eigentum die fortschritthemmendste Idee, die die Menschheit bisher hatte.

Wären die ersten Höhlenbewohner schon auf diese Idee gekommen, bräuchte man wohl immer noch mehrere Tage bis hin zu Wochen um nach Amerika zu kommen, wenn man denn überhaupt wüsste dass es das gibt.

Und nein damit will ich keine Raubkopiererei schönreden oder befürworten, das geht mir auch gegen den Strich.


----------



## Sumpfling (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



pravasi schrieb:


> Für mich kommt der Crack allerdings zu spät. AC2 war für mich der ausschlaggebende Punkt mir eine gecrackte Xbox zu besorgen. Hab das Game aus der Videothek. Und Ubisoft hat nicht einen Cent von mir bekommen. So muss das sein!


   Hmmm und Ubisoft hat ganz sicher nichts daran verdient wenn sie es der Videothek zum Verleih zu verkaufen?


----------



## CaptainObvious (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



pravasi schrieb:


> mm78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So wie es 2DBoy damals mit World of Goo gemacht hat. Ein 90+ Spiel mit allem was man sich vorstellen kann an genialen Spielinhalten und keinem Kopierschutz für 20 Euro. Das Ende der Geschichte war das dank 90% RK Quote der Publisher nach einem halben Jahr insolvent ging. /(%&/$$%&/§$(%&$$%&§$)=(/
> ...


   2DBoy gibt es noch immer.
Die haben sogar den "Indie Fund" gegründet, um kleinere Indie-Studios besser unterstützen zu können.
Der Publisher von 2DBoy könnte höchstens der Retail Publisher sein, der kam aber erst wesentlich später, als das Spiel sich im Internet gut verkauft hat.
Anbei bemerkt, mit 90% RK Quote liegen die immer noch unter oder gleichauf mit vielen anderen wie zum Beispiel Ricochet Infinity mit 92% trotz DRM.

Gab da bei Gamasutra nen interessanten Artikel, grob gerechnet kommen (bei diesem Spiel) auf 1000 verhinderte illegale Downloads eine (!) zusätzlich verkaufte Einheit.
Quelle:http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=17350


----------



## baiR (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



Sumpfling schrieb:


> pravasi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für mich kommt der Crack allerdings zu spät. AC2 war für mich der ausschlaggebende Punkt mir eine gecrackte Xbox zu besorgen. Hab das Game aus der Videothek. Und Ubisoft hat nicht einen Cent von mir bekommen. So muss das sein!
> ...


  
Cool damit zeigst du Ubisoft nur dass sie wenn es schlimmer wird so einen KS auch für die Konsole brauchen.   
Ich bin so froh dass ich eine Konsole habe und so den ganzen DRM-Quatsch ausweichen kann ohne auf Spiele wie Assassins Creed 2 zu verzichten und wenns so weiter geht hat man noch nicht einmal mehr diesen Luxux auf den Konsolen.

Daher freue ich mich auf den MP für das neue AC.
Ich sage es nur zu oft, genauso wie es Shadow_Man auch immer sagt, der Multiplayer eines Spiels ist der beste KS den es gibt.

Ich würde meine Xbox 360 niemals flashen lassen da ich XBL zu sehr liebe und ich so keine Angst haben muss gebanned zu werden.


----------



## pravasi (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*

Der Trend geht zur Zweitbox. Eine "saubere" für XBL halt. Hat sogar schon meine 14 jährige Nichte,weil sich diese nach nur 2 Kopien bezahlt macht. 
Hauptsache ist doch,dass solche Publisher keinen Cent mehr bekommen. Ob man das Spiel nun spielt oder nicht ist dann egal. 
In der Videothek stehen schon einige gekaufte Orginale.Aber jeder der sich so ein Teil dort ausleiht wird es wohl nicht kaufen. Unabhängig davon ob er kopiert oder nicht. Und da ist das Verhältnis mindestens....? Keine Ahnung,aber seit Monaten ist AC2 (12 Stück) fast immer komplett ausgeliehen. Also bestimmt Hunderte von Leuten die es nicht kaufen. Legal.


----------



## hiro-protagonist (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Einerseits kann ic die Publisher verstehen, das Sie außer den treuen Käufern auch andere dazu bewegen wollen, sich ihre Software zu kaufen. Diese Aktion war ja aber eher ein Flopp! Gerde die permanente Onlineverbindug! Dachten sich wahrscheinlich, das MMO Prinzip zu nutzen. Blizz verkauft wenigsten alle einheiten 

Ein gutes Game mit ggf. guten oder besseren Online Inhalten verkauft sich sicher besser/mehrfach als ein Quasi besser geschütztes Game!


----------



## Raudies (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ubisoft wollte ja nicht einen "unknackbaren" DRM entwickeln - es ging um den Zeitvorteil. In den ersten Wochen ist der Hype um ein neues (und gutes) Spiel besonders groß. Auch ich habe meine Finger nach assassin´s creed geleckt - aber eben wegen dem DRM es nicht gekauft. Viele aber hielt selbst das nicht ab. Somit hat sich dieses DRM für Ubisoft sicherlich gelohnt. Aber (und das ist ja meist der Denkfehler der Manager) es wurde nicht weiter gedacht als eben nur für die ersten Wochen! Ich behaupte, dass am Anfang nur das Verhältnis Zeit zu Umsatz hoch ist - der eigentliche, große Umsatz aber sehr viel später kommt. Zumindest kann jetzt so ein High Performer, der von Headhuntern aus einer Wirtschaftschule freigekauft wurde, im Vorstand mit der Zahl glänzen um seine Karriere zu fördern. Wenn Ubisoft aber wirklich Geld verdienen will, weil das nämlich nur langfristig passieren kann, sollten diese Schwachmaten genau das tun, was die Cracker empfohlen haben: konzentriert Euch auf die Spiele, nicht auf das DRM System!


----------



## PostalDude83 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

haha, n1!


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich glaube viele vergessen das Ubisoft vorher genau das Gegenteil probiert hat, und zwar komplett ohne Kopierschutz... also warum sollen die jetzt so böse sein


----------



## Deewee (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Tjo und typischerweise wird jegliche Diskussion disbezüglich im offiziellem Forum im Keim erstickt (geschlossen).
Das Loch das sich UBISoft selber buddelt wird immer tiefer.
Naja, dann haben die Luxus Karren der UBI-Chefs auch noch platz drin, passt scho^^


----------



## Boemund (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Das traurige ist ja, dass die illegale Kopie nun Vorteile gegenüber dem Original hat. Offline spielbar und kein Registrationszwang.


----------



## Sumpfling (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



pravasi schrieb:


> Das ist ein gutes Beispiel für eine traurige Wahrheit!
> Ganz ohne KS wirds wohl nicht mehr gehen. Allerdings:MW2 wurde millionenfach kopiert und war trotzdem finanziell Mega-Erfolgreich.


   MW2 ist ja auch ein gefragter Multiplayershooter ohne einzigartigen original Key is nix mit online zocken, drum wurde es auch gekauft. Hätte es nur den Singleplayer Modus den man nach grade mal 5 Stunden durch hat sähe es wohl anders mit den Verkaufszahlen auf dem PC aus.


----------



## burdy (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Deewee schrieb:


> Tjo und typischerweise wird jegliche Diskussion disbezüglich im offiziellem Forum im Keim erstickt (geschlossen).


   Im Ubi-Forum darf man nicht, wie hier auf PCGames, Werbung für Cracks für Ubi-Spiele machen? FASCHISMUS!!!!!


----------



## NinjaWursti (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Nur eine modifizierte .exe auswechseln und das wars mit dem ganzen Kopierschutz? Naja, wie ich mir dachte: Jeder Kopierschutz kann geknackt werden, die wahren Profis lauern da draussen 

Ich hoffe, dass Ubisoft nun wenigstens ein wenig einsieht, dass sie Mist gebaut haben (obwohl ich nicht denke, dass sie das tun  ). Danke Mr. Hacker.


----------



## ColerSirou (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

ich finde, es gehört sich einfach nicht, spiele raubzukopieren. die leute machen ihre arbeit un bei AC2 war es auch ein sehr gutes ergebnis. für bücher oder zeitschriften zahlt man schließlich aujch. und einen unknackbareen kopierschutz gibs net


----------



## Piedmon (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Boemund schrieb:


> Das traurige ist ja, dass die illegale Kopie nun Vorteile gegenüber dem Original hat. Offline spielbar und kein Registrationszwang.


Der Kauf schließt aber nicht aus, dass man den Crack benutzen kann.

Ich finde es gut, dass dieser Kopierschutz geknackt wurde. Ich finde Raubkopien zwar beschissen, aber das ist doch auch etwas für den "ehrlichen" Kunden.


----------



## baiR (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Boemund schrieb:


> Das traurige ist ja, dass die illegale Kopie nun Vorteile gegenüber dem Original hat. Offline spielbar und kein Registrationszwang.


Das ist das was ich mir schon von Anfang der Einführung mit den DRM gedacht habe.



Raudies schrieb:


> Ubisoft wollte ja nicht einen "unknackbaren" DRM entwickeln - es ging um den Zeitvorteil. In den ersten Wochen ist der Hype um ein neues (und gutes) Spiel besonders groß. Auch ich habe meine Finger nach assassin´s creed geleckt - aber eben wegen dem DRM es nicht gekauft. Viele aber hielt selbst das nicht ab. Somit hat sich dieses DRM für Ubisoft sicherlich gelohnt. Aber (und das ist ja meist der Denkfehler der Manager) es wurde nicht weiter gedacht als eben nur für die ersten Wochen! Ich behaupte, dass am Anfang nur das Verhältnis Zeit zu Umsatz hoch ist - der eigentliche, große Umsatz aber sehr viel später kommt. Zumindest kann jetzt so ein High Performer, der von Headhuntern aus einer Wirtschaftschule freigekauft wurde, im Vorstand mit der Zahl glänzen um seine Karriere zu fördern. Wenn Ubisoft aber wirklich Geld verdienen will, weil das nämlich nur langfristig passieren kann, sollten diese Schwachmaten genau das tun, was die Cracker empfohlen haben: konzentriert Euch auf die Spiele, nicht auf das DRM System!


Muss dir auf jeden Fall recht geben, klingt total logisch.



Sumpfling schrieb:


> pravasi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist ein gutes Beispiel für eine traurige Wahrheit!
> ...


Das ist ja das was ich oben schon einmal geschrieben habe, der beste KS ist ein guter Multiplayermodus.


----------



## a3507742 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

GJ Skid Row


----------



## Gurke16 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Da kann man doch nur sagen: Danke Skidrow und Ubisoft fahrt zur Hölle.


----------



## stawacz79 (22. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

off topic:
irgendwie echt schade das Ubi sich mit dem mist die kunden vergrault,,denn das spiel is echt der hammer.war ich noch vom ersten teil total entäuscht und nach 2-3 std gelangweilt,so muss ich sagen haben sie es dieses mal echt besser gemacht,,,respekt auch mal dafür


----------



## dirtjumper666 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Jeder bekommt es so, wie er es verdient .


----------



## Valandrion (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

sorry aber die News ist grauenhaft geschrieben. Alles eingliedrige Saetze wie in der Bildzeitung oder nem Kinderbuch. 
"Zusammen mit dem Crack kommt eine Read-Me. In der ist folgendes zu lesen."
nicht boese gemeint, aber das liest sich sehr schlecht!

Zum Inhalt: freut mich, Ubisoft hat's verdient und es ist schade dass gute Spiele wie die Siedler 7 oder AC2 durch den Kopierschutz Spieler verlieren...


----------



## baiR (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> off topic:
> irgendwie echt schade das Ubi sich mit dem mist die kunden vergrault,,denn das spiel is echt der hammer.war ich noch vom ersten teil total entäuscht und nach 2-3 std gelangweilt,so muss ich sagen haben sie es dieses mal echt besser gemacht,,,respekt auch mal dafür


Das Spiel war von der Abwechslung wirklich besser aber mir hat es schon ein wenig gefehlt dass man nicht zwischendurch öfters mal aus den Animus herauskommen und Hintergrundinfos sammeln konnte.
Das war einer der Punkte die mich bei AC1 bei Laune gehalten haben.
Außerdem sah Kristen Bell gar nicht mehr wie KB aus sondern iwie komplett anders.
Hoffe dass man im nächsten Teil auch öfters mal außerhalb des Animus bei anderen lauschen kann. 



Valandrion schrieb:


> sorry aber die News ist grauenhaft geschrieben. Alles eingliedrige Saetze wie in der Bildzeitung oder nem Kinderbuch.
> "Zusammen mit dem Crack kommt eine Read-Me. In der ist folgendes zu lesen."
> nicht boese gemeint, aber das liest sich sehr schlecht!
> 
> Zum Inhalt: freut mich, Ubisoft hat's verdient und es ist schade dass gute Spiele wie die Siedler 7 oder AC2 durch den Kopierschutz Spieler verlieren...


Weiß nicht was du hast, was hast du denn bitte an den Satz auszusetzen?
Finde ein komplettes Zitat aus der Readme besser als wenn sie schreiben würden "Zusammen mit dem Crack kommt eine Readme in der steht dass....."


----------



## de-Jo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal schreibe! Ich freue mich sehr über diese Nachricht, und zugleich keimt ein neuer Konflikt auf. Eigentlich wollte ich (für mich) sämtliche Ubi-Produkte boykottieren. Ubi kann sich fast bei den Hackern bedanken, die einen somit fast dazu verleiten, doch noch mal das Spiel zu kaufen, allerdings nur mit Verwendung des Cracks. Diese Online-Pflicht... ohne mich!


----------



## Muhkuh0190 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Tja liebe Jungs von Ubisoft, ihr habt es geschafft.

Verballert über:
3mio Dollar für einen Kopierschutz der der letzte dreck ist.
Kauft Server-anlagen für Tausende von Dollar.... + laufende Kosten.
Und verkrault auch noch tausende von zahlende Kunden die nun Ubisoft-Produkte boykottieren.

Epic win, so zerstört man eine Firma.


----------



## Alf1507 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



SiNisTroN schrieb:


> Ich bin generell gegen das Cracken und Raubkopieren von Spiele, da ich selber in der Softwarebranche arbeite und Gottfroh bin, dass unsere Software Maschinen steuert, das ist der wohl effizienteste Kopierschutz. Bei Skidrow drücke hier mal ein Auge zu, einfach weil Ubisoft gnadenlos übers Ziel rausgeschossen ist: Der Kopierschutz ist ein großer Ärgernis für die Kunden, man wird gegängelt ohne Ende und bekommt quasi nichts dafür - man ist kein Stück besser dran als die, die gecrackte Versionen haben.
> UbiSoft hat hier klar die falsche Richtung eingeschlagen, nur einen noch "stärkeren" Schutz zu bauen, statt die ehrlichen Kunden zu belohnen - so lockt man die Käufer an die Kasse, nicht indem man ihnen nur noch mehr Mist zumutet. Die Musikindustrie hat bereits einen dicken Arschtritt für ihren DRM-Kram bekommen, warum sind die bei Ubisoft so blöd, daraus nicht zu lernen? Ich hoffe, für den Schutz rollen einige Köpfe in der Führuntsetage.
> Für die Entwickler tut es mir leid, gerade auf AC2 und S7 habe ich mich sehr gefreut, da ich glaubt, es werden sehr gute Spiele - die Rezensionen der Spielemagazine haben meine Ahnung bestätigt. Trotzdem werde ich mir die Spiele nicht kaufen, den Mist mache ich nicht mit. Sorry Jungs, sucht euch bitte einen vernüftigeren Publisher, z.b. EA (<- vor Jahren hätte man mich für diese Aussage gekillt


 Sehr guter Beitrag! Wenn man für seine legal erweorbene Software einen Crack nutzen muss um sie zu nutzen ist das echt übel. Es gibt aber wirklich absolut *keinen* Kopierschutz der nicht irgendwann geknackt wird! Selbst wenn es ein ganzes Jahr dauern würde, dann würde trotzdem selbst der beste KS geknackt werden. Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung das man die Leute für den Kauf eines Spiels eigentlich belohnen sollte. Ich bin z.B. heute noch stolz auf meine CE von "The Witcher". Das Teil sieht echt verdammt schick aus und ich werde mir die kommende neue Version vielleicht sogar nochmal kaufen und nicht mein altes Spiel einfach nur patchen. Nur wenn man gute Entwickler unterstützt kann man etwas erreichen! Diese Spiele von "Ubischrott" sollte man aber echt absolut boykottieren!!! Das habe ich schon damals gemacht, als StarForce überall verwendet wurde und dieses mal werde ich das auch wieder so machen.
Diese News ist aber echt nicht hilfreich für Entwickler bzw. Publisher und unterstützt eigentlich nur illegale Kopien. Jetzt werden nämlich erst recht einige Leute nach diesem Crack suchen!


----------



## Alf1507 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



thefirstsonnyblack schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele vergessen das Ubisoft vorher genau das Gegenteil probiert hat, und zwar komplett ohne Kopierschutz... also warum sollen die jetzt so böse sein


  Zum Beispiel weil sie damit ehrliche Leute vergraulen und damit in gewisser Weise den Markt für PC-Spiele zerstören!? Wenn sich dieses System tatsächlich durchsetzen sollte sehe ich jedenfalls echt schwarz für den PC-Markt. Blinde Fanboys und die ganzen Lemminge werden diesen Mist aber leider trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Das ganze Problem kann eh nur gelöst werden, wenn sich die Spielehersteller und  Spieler mal zusammen setzen und GEMEINSAM nach einer Lösung suchen. Beide sind doch abhängig voneinander. Die einen wollen Spiele machen, sie ordentlich verkaufen. Die anderen wollen gute Spiele spielen. Beide Parteien bewegen sich aber seit Jahren immer mehr auseinander und es entsteht ein regelrechter Hass aufeinander.
Wenn es jedenfalls so wie im Moment weitergeht, dann wird unser Hobby immer mehr gegen die Wand gefahren. Die Hersteller rüsten immer mehr auf (sprich: Kopierschutz) und die Spieler rutschen aus Frust immer mehr in die Warezszene hinein.


----------



## jcc7eq (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ärm, wo ist denn Siedler 7 schon geknackt? Mir ist bisher nur ein Crack für ACII vor die Füße gefallen.


----------



## Ari32 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*

Es bleibt ja nicht dabei, das "nur" das Spiel nicht gekauft wird, in meinem Fall spare ich mir jetzt auch das Geld für´s aufrüsten. Mein "alter" muss ja jetzt nicht mehr fit für die neuen Spiele sein da reicht die 8600er und der 5000+ noch lange! Ich, ich allein möchte der Herr über mein 60€ Produkt sein wie über meine ganzen erworbenen Sachen!


----------



## Odin333 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



jcc7eq schrieb:


> Ärm, wo ist denn Siedler 7 schon geknackt? Mir ist bisher nur ein Crack für ACII vor die Füße gefallen.


Wo kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber die exe kann man seit kurzem downloaden.


----------



## dArKClaw89 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



SiNisTroN schrieb:


> Ich bin generell gegen das Cracken und Raubkopieren von Spiele, da ich selber in der Softwarebranche arbeite und Gottfroh bin, dass unsere Software Maschinen steuert, das ist der wohl effizienteste Kopierschutz. Bei Skidrow drücke hier mal ein Auge zu, einfach weil Ubisoft gnadenlos übers Ziel rausgeschossen ist: Der Kopierschutz ist ein großer Ärgernis für die Kunden, man wird gegängelt ohne Ende und bekommt quasi nichts dafür - man ist kein Stück besser dran als die, die gecrackte Versionen haben.
> UbiSoft hat hier klar die falsche Richtung eingeschlagen, nur einen noch "stärkeren" Schutz zu bauen, statt die ehrlichen Kunden zu belohnen - so lockt man die Käufer an die Kasse, nicht indem man ihnen nur noch mehr Mist zumutet. Die Musikindustrie hat bereits einen dicken Arschtritt für ihren DRM-Kram bekommen, warum sind die bei Ubisoft so blöd, daraus nicht zu lernen? Ich hoffe, für den Schutz rollen einige Köpfe in der Führuntsetage.
> Für die Entwickler tut es mir leid, gerade auf AC2 und S7 habe ich mich sehr gefreut, da ich glaubt, es werden sehr gute Spiele - die Rezensionen der Spielemagazine haben meine Ahnung bestätigt. Trotzdem werde ich mir die Spiele nicht kaufen, den Mist mache ich nicht mit. Sorry Jungs, sucht euch bitte einen vernüftigeren Publisher, z.b. EA (<- vor Jahren hätte man mich für diese Aussage gekillt


Dem kann ich nur noch mal zustimmen. Auch ich boykottiere konsequent alle Spiele von Ubisoft. Ich bin ein Mensch, der gerne Spiele kauft und hab mich echt auf AC2 gefreut.. aber das geht halt echt zu weit...

Und: Ubisoft muss sich eine Frage stellen: Waren die paar Euro mehr den Imageschaden, der durch den Kopierschutz entstanden ist wirklich wert ?!


----------



## LWHAbaddon (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Odin333 schrieb:


> jcc7eq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ärm, wo ist denn Siedler 7 schon geknackt? Mir ist bisher nur ein Crack für ACII vor die Füße gefallen.
> ...


Ist noch nicht geknackt und gibt auch keine exe zum runterladen.
Alles, was es bissher gibt, ist ein Server Emulator, der noch in der Entwicklung ist. Man kann ihn ziehen und auch benutzen, aber ingame gibt es dann noch Probleme mit Wasserversorgung und Lagerhäusern.


----------



## Kulin (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Coole Sache. Ich habe mir schon länger überlegt die Siedler 7 anzuschaffen, wobei mich der Kopierschutz davon abgehalten hat. Da es den mit den Cracks in naher Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird, kann ich mir auch die Anschaffung nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen!


----------



## burdy (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich muss sagen, ich find, dass es ein super Service von PCGames ist, jetzt auch über die neuesten Cracks und Raubkopien zu berichten. Sonst muss man, neben dem gewöhnlichen Besuch bei pcgames.de, auch noch die einschlägigien Bittorrent-Suchmaschinen durchforsten, gucken, ob die Ergebniss kein Fake sind und das Spiel noch gar nicht gecrackt ist, etc. Und jetzt guckt man eben bei PCG vorbei und weiß, "Ja, Spiel gecrackt, auf zum nächsten Bittorrent-Portal.". Das find ich echt super.

Aber eine Kleinigkeit stört mich. Es werden zwar alle Stichwörter genannt, um die Raubkopien in 2 Minuten bei Google zu finden, aber es gibt weder Links zu seriösen Crackanbietern oder Bittorrent-Seiten oder einfach einen direkten Link zu den Spielen samt Crack auf dem PCG-Server, für den schnellen Download. So riskiert man leichtfertig, dass unbedarfte Leser auf Fakes reinfallen und sich Viren oder andere Späße installieren. Nicht sehr kundenfreundlich.

Aber dafür wird doch jetzt Assasin's Creed sicher den "Editor's Choice"-Titel bekommen. Es wurde ja nur nicht wegen dem Kopierschutz aufgenommen. Vampires ist samt Fanpatches drin, also ist es ja nur logisch, dass man jetzt AC2 aufnimmt samt Verweis, den neuesten "Fan-Patch" (natürlich mit Anführungsstrichen, damit jeder weiß, was gemeint ist) zu installieren für den vollen Spielspaß.


----------



## Sukultan (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



RonTaboga schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch das Spiel jetzt kauft und dann crackt, unterstützt ihr trotzdem UBI Soft und seinen perfiden Kopierschutz. Für die braven Leute heisst die Devise verzichten, für die weniger braven alternativ besorgen. Aber wenn ihr es kauft, erteilt ihr den Ubi Soft Jungs keine Lehre.


  
Sehe ich auch so.

Seid brav oder auch nicht, aber kauft die Spiele bloß nicht.


----------



## burdy (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



Sukultan schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ihr euch das Spiel jetzt kauft und dann crackt, unterstützt ihr trotzdem UBI Soft und seinen perfiden Kopierschutz. Für die braven Leute heisst die Devise verzichten, für die weniger braven alternativ besorgen. Aber wenn ihr es kauft, erteilt ihr den Ubi Soft Jungs keine Lehre.
> ...


   Genau, schlagt den Publishern ein Schnippchen und kauft keine Spiele mehr, sondern holt nur noch Raubkopien, das wird denen lehren, keine Kopierschütze mehr zu benutzen.


----------



## TerraP (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen, jedoch ärgert mich ein solcher Kopierschutz schon. Generell bin ich ein verärgerter Spieler, da es immer mehr und mehr um "Geld" verdienen geht und ich seit Jahren das Gefühl habe das der Trend von Spielspass zum schnellen Geld verdienen wechselt... Ich würde gerne wieder mehr Spieltiefe haben und würde dafür auch gerne entsprechend bezahelen!


----------



## LordCrash (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Herrlich wie aktuell doch die PC-Games Redaktion ist. Assassins Creed 2 ist bereits seit mehr als 2 Wochen zu 100% geknackt, indem der Ubisoft Server einfach emuliert wurde und die aktualisierten Fortschrittsdateien bereitgestellt wurden. Eine gecrackte Exe braucht dann nun wirklich auch keiner mehr, da die bereits vorhandene Methode einwandfrei funktioniert. Das wurde in diversen Foren auch hundertfach bestätigt. Also, liebe PC-Games Redaktion, wenn schon "Infos" zu Cracks und Co. von euch kommen, dann recherchiert lieber erst mal richtig und vor allem zeitnah.....

Bevor jetzt wieder Beschwerden kommen, ich habe das Spiel gekauft, allerdings interessiert mich doch, wie schnell so ein Kopierschutz, der die Käufer gängelt, geknackt wird. Und bei AC 2 hat es keine 2 Wochen gedauert bis das Spiel komplett und ohne Einschränkung illegal spielbar war, wie bei jedem anderen "Mainstream-Spiel" und bei jedem anderen Kopierschutz übrigens auch.

War wohl nichts, Ubisoft. Vielleicht merken die Hersteller irgendwann, dass ein Kopierschutz so gut wie gar nichts bringt, da die Leute bereits vorher entscheiden, ob sie das Spiel kaufen oder nicht, völlig unabhängig vom Kopierschutz. Eher springen so noch ein paar Käufer ab als dass neue dazukommen.


----------



## Litusail (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Hallo

Mich schockiert diese Meldung ein wenig. Wie können normaldenkende Menschen auf kriminelle abwege geraten und aktives hacking betreiben? Nur weil ihr lieblingsspiel über einen Onlinekopierschutz verfügt? Diese leute sind krankhaft süchtig.   

Wenn ich Ubisoft wäre würde ich jetzt all meine Energie darauf verwenden diese Typen zu finden und sie vor Gericht stellen. 

Sorry aber das geht dann doch ein wenig zu weit.


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



LordCrash schrieb:


> *Herrlich wie aktuell doch die PC-Games Redaktion ist*. Assassins Creed 2 ist bereits *seit mehr als 2 Wochen* zu 100% geknackt, indem der Ubisoft Server einfach emuliert wurde und die aktualisierten Fortschrittsdateien bereitgestellt wurden.





meldung vom *5.4.2010*: Assassin's Creed 2: Ubisofts Always On-Kopierschutz offenbar vollständig geknackt


----------



## realgsus (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

nice, danke für die info


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Herrlich wie aktuell doch die PC-Games Redaktion ist. Assassins Creed 2 ist bereits seit mehr als 2 Wochen zu 100% geknackt, indem der Ubisoft Server einfach emuliert wurde und die aktualisierten Fortschrittsdateien bereitgestellt wurden.


   Die aktuelle Meldung ist deswegen aktuell, weil sie über die Entfernung des DRM-Kopierschutzes berichtet, nicht über die Emulation. Über die Emulation hatten wir vor zwei Wochen berichtet. Lesen bildet.


----------



## kennt-man (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

@ Litusail  Warum vor Gericht stellen ? Tun sie etwas strafbares nur weil sie .exe so modifzieren, dass du es spielen kannst ohne zu kaufen ? Im Endefekt machst du dich erst strafbar wenn du das Angebot annimmst


----------



## Arhey (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Find ich gut.
Ich hoffe in kommenden Spielen wird es auch sehr schnell passieren, damit Ubisoft den Fehler einsieht und drauf verzichtet. Der Kopierschutz hat mich nicht nur vom Kauf abgehalten, sondern ich hatte nichtmal die Lust die Spiele zu laden und es ging vielen so. Der Schutz hat zwar relativ lange gehalten, aber wenn ich an StarForce oder so denke war das nichts!

Jedoch wenn jetzt alle in den Laden rennen und das Spiel kaufen, weil es einen Crack gibt ist die Ubi Politik aufgegangen....


----------



## anjuna80 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ist schon interessant wie sich hier einige in der "Szene" auskennen. Aber man will halt informiert und auf dem neuesten Stand sein- ist verständlich.
Ich denke nicht dass das Ubisoft zum einlenken bewegt, sondern dass immer bescheuerte Methoden ausprobiert werden, die wiederrum geknackt werden, bis es letztendlich auf das Cloud-Gaming hinausläuft.


----------



## Riesenhummel (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Danke! Dank PC games weiß ich jetzt genau wonach ich genau suchen muss. Ohne eure news hätte ich mir das spiel vielleicht noch gekauft! (Das war ironie!) Mann, mann...


----------



## DentonJC (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Vidaro schrieb:


> "die Server mit Attacken lahmlegen und dann schreien, wenn die Sache nicht klappt... Hallo?"
> 
> jaja nur komisch dass die server immer gehackt wurden wie generelle feiertage im Westen waren.. man sollte nicht alles glauben was ein Publisher erzählt vorallem kurz nachdem es eh schon Kritik hagelte..
> 
> Ich finds gut so ein Kopierschutz ist das letzte, sogar für mich der sich immer für onlineaktivierung ausgeschrieben hat


Nun, der Publisher steht wenigstens mit seinem Namen und seinen Gesichtern hinter seinen Aussagen und wenn man wollte könnte man sie auch überprüfen. Von daher sollte man die Aussagen von Hackern erst recht nicht glauben.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*



burdy schrieb:


> Sukultan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RonTaboga schrieb:
> ...


Das hat keiner von uns beiden gesagt. Es bleibt einfach eine Tatsache, dass man durch einen Kauf eines Online Zwang UBI Soft games diesen Kopierschutz indirekt unterstützt. Ubi Soft dürfte es so ziemlich völlig egal sein, ob jemand der das Spiel KAUFT und den Crack von Skid Row im Nachhinein drauf zieht oder nicht. Die haben dann ihr Geld gesehen und bekommen ihre Meinung bestätigt, dass kranke Kopierschutzmechanismen doch was bringen.    

Ob man das Spiel dann illegal saugt muss jeder mit sich selber ausmachen.


----------



## DentonJC (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



kennt-man schrieb:


> @ Litusail Warum vor Gericht stellen ? Tun sie etwas strafbares nur weil sie .exe so modifzieren, dass du es spielen kannst ohne zu kaufen ? Im Endefekt machst du dich erst strafbar wenn du das Angebot annimmst


Naja, ganz einwandfrei ist das Handeln der Hacker sicher nicht, schließlich kann man argumentieren, dass sie Beihilfe zur Verbreitung illegaler Kopien der Spiele leisten. (Und vielleicht nicht nur Beihilfe. Das es in der Szene deffinitive Kriminelle gibt, die an dem Verkauf von Kopien verdienen, ist ja nun auch nicht ausgeschlossen.) Juristisch ist das vor Gerichten wahrscheinlich noch nicht richtig aufgearbeitet worden und der Grund dürfte ganz einfach sein, dass die Identität der Hacker nicht einfach zu ermitteln ist. 

Wenn die Hacker selbst glauben würden ihr Handeln sei legal, dann sollen sie doch mit ihrer Identität an die Öffentlichkeit gehen.


----------



## satchmo (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Wie könnte ich diese Meldung schlecht finden. Es ist nun mal so, dass zum Beispiel die Siedler noch immer von DRM-Server-Fehlern überschattet werden. Ich verdiene gutes Geld und kaufe mir jedes Spiel, das ich möchte, nur keine mehr von Ubisoft. Daran wird sich nichts ändern. 

DRM in dieser Form richtet sich gegen den Kunden und nicht gegen die Kopierer. DRM in dieser Form ist ein Fehler. Ubisoft hat den Blick auf das Wesentliche verloren, sie haben in Bezug auf Ihren Aktienkurs Nerven gezeigt und kein Können. 

Schlechtes Marketing, schlechtes Management, schlechte Qualitätssicherung. Alles in allem wichtige Faktoren für wirtschaftliches Versagen. Was ein Glück, dass die Spielindustrie die Raubkopierer nennen kann. Eigene Misswirtschaft lässt sich so wunderbar verschleiern. 

Leider fehlt es den Unternehmen dadurch an  Selbstreflexion, was die Publisher wie Ubisoft noch teuer zu stehen kommen wird. Man darf gespannt sein, es lebe die Indie-labels!


----------



## German_Ripper (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



DentonJC schrieb:


> kennt-man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn die Hacker selbst glauben würden ihr Handeln sei legal, dann sollen sie doch mit ihrer Identität an die Öffentlichkeit gehen.


 Was hast du denn für ein Problem? Ich sehe das eher als eine Art von Protest. Man muss sich ja nicht alles gefallen lassen. Außerdem wird dieses Thema viel zu heiß gekocht. Die sollen sich mal ruhig weiter im Untergrund aufhalten und mit dem weitermachen was sie am besten können, der Industrie ihre Vorstöße zu einem DRM Standard versauen der beim ehrliche Käufer einen Brechreiz verursacht.


----------



## Litusail (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



kennt-man schrieb:


> @ Litusail  Warum vor Gericht stellen ? Tun sie etwas strafbares nur weil sie .exe so modifzieren, dass du es spielen kannst ohne zu kaufen ? Im Endefekt machst du dich erst strafbar wenn du das Angebot annimmst


Ein Hackerangriff ist aber eine Srtaftat und da gibt es nichts dran auszusetzten. Ist im Prinzip so als würde dein PC gehakt.

Wenn ich die Kerle kennen würde würde ich sie direkt verpfeifen, Gestz ist Gesetz.. Da hat sich jeder dran zu halten.


----------



## Gilthanaz (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

@Litusail:
Wärst ein toller Blockwart im Osten gewesen.

Es handelt sich hier um kein Verbrechen, die Cracker (nicht Hacker!) sorgen lediglich dafür, das Leute, die das Spiel *gekauft* haben, es auch spielen können, wenn Ubicraps Server mal wieder nicht funktionieren. Eigentlich verdienen sie eher einen Preis als Bestrafung.

Ich halte es da mit wählen-per-Brieftasche, und kaufe keine Ubicrap Spiele mehr, solange dieses Kundenfoppen nicht aufhört. Man KANN, und das ist Tatsache, keinen unknackbaren Kopierschutz machen, also sollen sie den Dreck ganz weg lassen und die Millionen an Euro, die diese sinnlosen Systeme kosten, in bessere Produkte stecken. Ah, btw: Runterladen werde ich mir die Spiele ebenfalls nicht. Ich kaufe meine Spiele. Sofern sie kein Drecks-DRM haben. 

- G


----------



## Litusail (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> @Litusail:
> Wärst ein toller Blockwart im Osten gewesen.
> 
> Es handelt sich hier um kein Verbrechen, die Cracker (nicht Hacker!) sorgen lediglich dafür, das Leute, die das Spiel *gekauft* haben, es auch spielen können, wenn Ubicraps Server mal wieder nicht funktionieren. Eigentlich verdienen sie eher einen Preis als Bestrafung.
> ...



Du hast keine Ahnung von rechtlichen Themen oder? 

Sie verändern ein Programm von Ubisoft. Dazu haben sie kein Recht. Da Ubsoft die Rechte an diesem Programm hat. Ganz einfach. Und dann brüskieren sie sich auch noch damit sorry aber was würdest du davon halten wenn ich ein Programm schreibe mit dem jeder auf deinen Pc zugreifen kann? Toll oder? 

Was mich schokiert ist einfach wie weit spielesüchtige gehen um es "ihrem" Publisher heimzuzahlen.

Es ist einfach interesant wie blauäugig manche durch die Welt gehen.


----------



## Gilthanaz (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Litusail schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung von rechtlichen Themen oder?
> 
> Sie verändern ein Programm von Ubisoft. Dazu haben sie kein Recht. Da Ubsoft die Rechte an diesem Programm hat. Ganz einfach. Und dann brüskieren sie sich auch noch damit sorry aber was würdest du davon halten wenn ich ein Programm schreibe mit dem jeder auf deinen Pc zugreifen kann? Toll oder?
> 
> ...


Sie verändern das Programm gar nicht, es wird lediglich der Server auf der anderen Seite emuliert. Zu dessen code hatten sie keinen zugriff, also haben sie ihn selber geschrieben. Wenn, dann müsste man sagen, sie haben einen workaround für ein defektes Produkt geliefert - und keinen Crack. 

Wenn Sie ein Programm schrieben, würde das 1. nie auf meinen Rechner gelangen und selbst wenn, 2. an meiner Firewall verrecken. 

Ich vertraue "Hackern" und "Crackern" inzwischen mehr, als dem Gesetzgeber. Der kümmert sich nämlich nur um den Vorteil der Unternehmen, auf kosten der Freiheit des einzelnen. Wenn es solche Leute nicht gäbe, hätten wir alle schon einen Chip im Hirn und wären gleichgeschalten - siehe einige andere Länder, auch wenn der Chip noch fehlt. 

Und hören Sie bitte auf, merkwürdiges Halbwissen zu verbreiten. Für Ihre Kommentare muss man sich schon fremdschämen. 

- G


----------



## DentonJC (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> DentonJC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > kennt-man schrieb:
> ...


Ein sehr radikaler Protest, schließlich geht er auf Kosten anderer und das scheint diesen im "Untergrund" handelnden Personen bewusst zu sein und in Kauf genommen zu werden. Das sollte einem schon klar sein wenn man sich hier anschickt Cracker und Hacker zu feiern. Außerdem habe ich keinen Grund nur an vermeintlich hehre Absichten des Protests zu glauben.
Wirklich legitim ist nur der Protest des Nicht-Kaufens und der ist auch der Wirkungsvollste. Zudem ist man als Nicht-Käufer kein Betroffener und braucht sich auch nicht über Zwangsmaßnahmen beschweren!


----------



## DentonJC (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> Litusail schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du hast keine Ahnung von rechtlichen Themen oder?
> ...


In der Tat, hier hat einer sehr viel Vertrauen zu "Hackern" und "Crackern". Wenn Du nicht gerade die Expertise hast den Crack zu analisieren, musst Du zwangsläufig Dein Wissen über den Crack von dem haben, was im "Internet" über den Crack zu erfahren ist und das so glauben...

Ich gebe Dir allerdings recht, dass auf Gesetzgeber kein Verlass ist, da sie viel zu einseitig zu Gunsten industrieller Interessen handeln. Zum konkreten Thema frage ich mich schon lange, warum eigentlich niemand gegen die Einschränkungen des Weiterverkaufs von gebrauchter DRM geschützter Software vorgeht.


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eher als eine Art von Protest. Man muss sich ja nicht alles gefallen lassen.


ähm, nur um das noch mal klarzustellen, worum es hier geht. wir reden von einem COMPUTERSPIEL und nicht von grundnahrungsmitteln, die uns ein raffgieriger konzern vorenthält.



> Außerdem wird dieses Thema viel zu heiß gekocht.



da hast du allerdings recht.


----------



## GotGame (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die Jungs machen das richtig gut die Gier der Konzerne ist schier Unermesslich!
Aber jetzt sollten die Jungs mal an nem Crack für meine Krankenversicherung rausbringen damit ich als Privatpatient durchgehe...dafür würd ich sogar einen kleinen Obolus zahlen


----------



## DomShadow (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

So, das SKIDROW Release wurde nuked, weils die values.db von Dormine hat, ist nun bewiesen, und war vorher eig. auch schon klar, nur jetzt gibt es halt den Beweis.

Was SKIDROW da in ihre nfo schreiben.....totaler Schwachsinn, die haben aus dem ganzen nur ne schöne dll gebastelt, sonst aber keine Arbeit gehabt, der respekt gebührt also weiterhin Dormine für den AC2 Emu, sonst keinem!
Somit kam das ganze nur an die große Öffentlichkeit durch SKIDROW, geknackt ist das DRM von Ubi dadurch aber trotzdem nicht, weil man trotzdem weiterhin die Werte loggen muss um dann in den Server Emu "einzuschleusen" ..


----------



## LWHAbaddon (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



DomShadow schrieb:


> So, das SKIDROW Release wurde nuked, weils die values.db von Dormine hat, ist nun bewiesen, und war vorher eig. auch schon klar, nur jetzt gibt es halt den Beweis.
> 
> Was SKIDROW da in ihre nfo schreiben.....totaler Schwachsinn, die haben aus dem ganzen nur ne schöne dll gebastelt, sonst aber keine Arbeit gehabt, der respekt gebührt also weiterhin Dormine für den AC2 Emu, sonst keinem!
> Somit kam das ganze nur an die große Öffentlichkeit durch SKIDROW, geknackt ist das DRM von Ubi dadurch aber trotzdem nicht, weil man trotzdem weiterhin die Werte loggen muss um dann in den Server Emu "einzuschleusen" ..


Soweit ich das verstehe, ist das nur halb richtig.
Der Teil über Skidrow stimmt wohl zu 100%. 

Der "crack" sollte aber mit derjenigen Spielversion funktionieren, da er die Werte der values.db direkt in der dll hat und somit kein Server Emulator benötigt wird. Somit muss man da auch keine Werte loggen.
Benutzen würd' ich ihn allerdings nicht.
Abgesehen davon interessiert mich auch AC2 überhaupt nicht , sondern nur was mit dem Kopierschutz passiert.


----------



## KEIOS (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Und was lernen wir daraus? Es gibt keinen Kopierschutz, der nicht früher oder später geknackt wird. Und in der Regel bezieht sich das auf einen zeitnahen Termin vor, oder nur kurz nach dem offiziellen Release des Spieles. Insofern wäre das Geld besser in der Qualitätssicherung angelegt, denn im Kopierschutz - denn inzwischen ist man als Spieler oftmals erst nur Betatester!


----------



## Avrii (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

SKIDROW fail :>


----------



## Tormentor666 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Gut so SKID ROW, auch wenn ich sowas in Sachen Raubkopien nicht verteidige, aber bei soviel Arroganz von Seiten Ubisofts war das auch mal nötig.
Endlich fliegen die eingültig aufs Maul.
Die Armut die sich bei denen schon in letzter Zeit durch unverkaufte Spielen wegen dem Kopierschutz wieder gespiegelt hat, wird jetzt noch durch Raubkopien getoppt und Ubi ist in diesem Fall selber Schuld.
Denn für die Raubkopierer wars von Anfang an eine Nullnummer, aber die ehrlichen Käufer wurden vollends verarscht.
Tja Ubi, Pech gehabt, denn auch von mir bekommt ihr keinen müden cent mehr, aber daran tragt ihr selbst die Schuld.


----------



## vipman056 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Tja muss man sich wohl an die Entwicklung des nächsten Kopierschutzes wagen^^


----------



## DomShadow (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> DomShadow schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, das SKIDROW Release wurde nuked, weils die values.db von Dormine hat, ist nun bewiesen, und war vorher eig. auch schon klar, nur jetzt gibt es halt den Beweis.
> ...


Da stimtm alles 100% - weil ich von der Zukufnt sprach, bezüglich des DRM, weil ja jetzt gesagt wird, es sei geknackt, was aber nicht stimmt, da, wie ich geschrieben habe (für die Zukunft, S7, oder neues SC zb.) die Werte wieder geloggt werden müssen, um dann zu emulieren...darum ging es.


----------



## Fischer1396 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich find's auch gut. Ich habe hier NUR original Spiele stehen, aber seit neustem kein Ubisoft Spiel mehr. Woran das wohl liegen mag? Ubisoft...never ever!!!


----------



## Aoshi (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich bin ehrlich, was da Ubisoft abzieht, schießt mit dem DRM Kopierschutz den Vogel ab. Was man aus der Vergangenheit lernen sollte ist, das nichts auf der Welt 100%ig sicher ist, weder Daten, noch Kopierschutz oder gar sogar alles andere was vom Menschen erschaffen wurde. Zurück zur Spielewelt: Es gab immer Entwickler, die behaupteten, das ihr Kopierschutz unknackbar sei und dennoch wurde immer wieder geknackt. Das einzigste was die Entwickler jedoch tun ist das unausweichliche hinaus zu zögern. Statt Millionen von Dollars in sowas zu investieren sollte man eher das Geld in die Spiele stecken, Preise senken, Demos bereit stellen, kleinere Extras hinzu tun (man spart schon an der BEdienungsanleitung -.-) usw.. Treue Fans werden immer es kaufen und wenn man einen Vorgeschmack vom Game haben will, dann lädt man sich die Demo runter, so kauft man auch nicht mehr die Katze ausm Sack.

Fazit: Ich bin ehrlich. Ich Kaufe mir immer die Spiele und selbst da musste ich wegen Kopierschutzmassnahmen die meinen Rechner oder insbesondere mein Laufwerk nicht mögen auf Cracks zugreifen und stehe im Moment hinter den Crackern. Zumal es nicht ihr ziel ist, die Konzerne zu Ruinieren sondern um dem Spieler es zu vereinfachen. Steht auch immer in der .nfo datei drinne.
Zitat: Wenns euch gefällt, dann Kauft es bitte!!!

mfg Aoshi


----------



## burdy (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> @Litusail:
> Wärst ein toller Blockwart im Osten gewesen.
> 
> Es handelt sich hier um kein Verbrechen, die Cracker (nicht Hacker!) sorgen lediglich dafür, das Leute, die das Spiel *gekauft* haben, es auch spielen können, wenn Ubicraps Server mal wieder nicht funktionieren. Eigentlich verdienen sie eher einen Preis als Bestrafung.


   Genau. Wenn ich mich zB neben eine Wohnungstür stelle und jedem wildfremden ein Werkzeug in die Handdrücke, mit dem man das Schloss knacken kann, dann ist das ein sozialer Dienst. Es könnte ja einer davon der Hausbesitzer, der nur seinen Schlüssel verlegt hat.


----------



## fireblader (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

ha ha ha


----------



## Pwned666 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> @Litusail:
> Wärst ein toller Blockwart im Osten gewesen.
> 
> Es handelt sich hier um kein Verbrechen, die Cracker (nicht Hacker!) sorgen lediglich dafür, das Leute, die das Spiel *gekauft* haben, es auch spielen können, wenn Ubicraps Server mal wieder nicht funktionieren. Eigentlich verdienen sie eher einen Preis als Bestrafung.
> ...



Jegliche Art von manipulation der Dateien ist Strafbar! Bei Release-Groups erst recht da sie Schwarzkopien fördern (Ohne Cracks = Keine kopien ... wir hätten ohne Skidrow und Co noch eine CD Abfrage bei spielen womit sicherlich niemand ein Problem hätte!)


----------



## Rasil (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Einerseits gut für die Menschen ohne Flatrate, andererseits total daneben.
Ubisoft hat zwar mit dem Kopierschutz sch**** gebaut, aber da diese Gruppe ja noch nebenbei Ubisoft's Homepage gehackt haben...
Man kann nur hoffen das Ubisoft daraus lernt, da ohnehin der Kopierschutz keinen Sinn hat, ich meine dauerhaft online sein, was wollen die damit überprüfen? Man siehe CnC 4 das es auch gecrackt gibt, und eine permanente Verbindung benötigt.
Heutzutage ist wohl alles möglich, ich frage mich wann deren nächster "unknackbarer" Kopierschutz kommt, aber am besten keiner mehr der eine permanente Online-Verbindung benötigt.


----------



## Gilthanaz (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



burdy schrieb:


> Genau. Wenn ich mich zB neben eine Wohnungstür stelle und jedem wildfremden ein Werkzeug in die Handdrücke, mit dem man das Schloss knacken kann, dann ist das ein sozialer Dienst. Es könnte ja einer davon der Hausbesitzer, der nur seinen Schlüssel verlegt hat.


Wenn Sie schon schlechte Vergleiche machen wollen, hier einer, der passender ist:
1. Sie haben das Haus gekauft
2. Der Verkäufer rückt nach Zahlung den Schlüssel nicht heraus
3. Der Hauswart gibt Ihnen trotzdem einen, denn er weiß, das Sie das Haus ja gekauft haben, und das der Verkäufer ein Rectum ist.

Wesentlich besserer Vergleich. Soll ich, damit es ganz einfach wird, noch einen Autovergleich bringen? 

- G


----------



## Radiator (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Super, kann ich mir endlich Assassins Creed 2 kaufen, ich betrachte das mal als Community-patch


----------



## Vanethir (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Tja, das Problem ist ja nur, dass jetzt, wo der Kopierschutz geknackt ist, wieder diese sch.... Raubkopien im Umlauf sind, da der Schutz ja ohne Probleme umgangen werden können...
Der Crack an sich ist also nichts schlimmes, sondern nur dass es jetzt wieder enorme Verluste geben wird;
1. Durch den (wahrscheinlich nicht billigen) neuen Kopierschutz
2. Durch die Raubkopien, die wohl wieder in den Umlauf kommen werden..


----------



## LWHAbaddon (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



DomShadow schrieb:


> Da stimtm alles 100% - weil ich von der Zukufnt sprach, bezüglich des DRM, weil ja jetzt gesagt wird, es sei geknackt, was aber nicht stimmt, da, wie ich geschrieben habe (für die Zukunft, S7, oder neues SC zb.) die Werte wieder geloggt werden müssen, um dann zu emulieren...darum ging es.


Ok dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.
Der AC2 Schutz zumindest ist definitiv geknackt. Auch wenn nur nen Repack der alten values.db benutzt wird.

Daß es für andere Spiele oder neue Versionen von AC 2 neu gemacht werden muss ist ja klar... das wäre aber auch bei anderen Spielen der Fall.
Nur wird jetzt wohl niemand mehr Skidrow "vertrauen"...


----------



## onkelotto (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> burdy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Genau. Wenn ich mich zB neben eine Wohnungstür stelle und jedem wildfremden ein Werkzeug in die Handdrücke, mit dem man das Schloss knacken kann, dann ist das ein sozialer Dienst. Es könnte ja einer davon der Hausbesitzer, der nur seinen Schlüssel verlegt hat.
> ...


pfff.....also:

Oma hat das Haus gekauft und Erwin (omas Enkel) will da nun rein .
Lissy denkt sich , was der Erwin kann, das kann ich auch .
Oma rückt aber den schlüssel nicht raus .
Da zückt Robert (Erwins Kumpel) ne`Shotgun und zieht der Oma `nen neuen scheitel .

ultimativer Vergleich


----------



## LWHAbaddon (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Rasil schrieb:


> Einerseits gut für die Menschen ohne Flatrate, andererseits total daneben.
> Ubisoft hat zwar mit dem Kopierschutz sch**** gebaut, aber da diese Gruppe ja noch nebenbei Ubisoft's Homepage gehackt haben...
> Man kann nur hoffen das Ubisoft daraus lernt, da ohnehin der Kopierschutz keinen Sinn hat, ich meine dauerhaft online sein, was wollen die damit überprüfen? Man siehe CnC 4 das es auch gecrackt gibt, und eine permanente Verbindung benötigt.
> Heutzutage ist wohl alles möglich, ich frage mich wann deren nächster "unknackbarer" Kopierschutz kommt, aber am besten keiner mehr der eine permanente Online-Verbindung benötigt.


Gut für Menschen ohne Flatrate? 
Um die Internetverbindung geht es bei dem Schutz doch überhaupt nicht, sondern darum, daß es einerseits völlig bescheuert ist für ein Singleplayergame mit einem Server verbunden zu sein (egal ob Flatrate oder nicht!) und andererseits dann auch noch darauf angewiesen ist, daß der Server die Anfragen des Spiels bedienen kann, weil man sonst dämlich aus der Wäsche guckt.

Desweiteren hat Skidrow die Ubisoft Seite nicht gehackt... das war ein Fake.............................................


----------



## burdy (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gilthanaz schrieb:


> Wenn Sie schon schlechte Vergleiche machen wollen, hier einer, der passender ist:
> 1. Sie haben das Haus gekauft
> 2. Der Verkäufer rückt nach Zahlung den Schlüssel nicht heraus
> 3. Der Hauswart gibt Ihnen trotzdem einen, denn er weiß, das Sie das Haus ja gekauft haben, und das der Verkäufer ein Rectum ist.


1. Sie haben das Haus gekauft
2. Das supertolle Türverriegelungssystem hat ein einziges mal kurzfristig nicht funktioniert, weil ein Haufen Idioten die Tür belagert hat und darum kam man nicht rein
3. Jetzt hat man das Recht zu klauen wie es beliebt und in andere Häuser einzusteigen

So ists richtig


----------



## Casard (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Wie hier einige mit Ihrem "Fachwissen" glänzen.

1. Skidrow hat die Ubisoft Seite nie gehackt, es war nen Fake.
2. ACII wurde jetzt das erste Mal "richtig" gecrackt, man brauch keinen Server mehr emulieren, was man vorher immer musste.
3. Von Siedler7 zb gibt es immernoch nur Server-Emulatoren, es läuft auch, aber nen Scene Release gibt es bis dato noch nicht.


----------



## Litusail (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Gilthanaz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Litusail:
> ...



Was du maßt dir an diesen User zu belehren Mensch, dass kann doch nicht sein. Natürlich kann man willkürlich in Programmen rumfummeln oder Programme schreiben die dann in einem urheberrechtlich geschützten Programm rumfummeln.  Its doch alles easy,  wenn kümmert den so ein kleiner Crack pfff. 

Und das mit dem "sozialen Dienst" ist ja wohl das lächerlichste was ich bis jetzt gehört habe. Bitte beschäftigt euch vernünftig mit diesen Themen und schreibt nicht einfach irgendeinn Müll. 

Und ich schäme mich nicht im geringsten für meine Aussagen, soweit ich weis herrscht hier meinungsfreiheit. 

Aber pass auf das nich Herr Maiziere einen Cip in dein Gehirn einpflanzt.


----------



## BlackP88 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*

Als hätten wir das nicht schon vorher gewusst . Ich muss aber Ubisoft zugestehen das es doch länger gedauert hat als ich angenommen hatte. Nunja, das sie jetzt die Brille aufhaben will ich auch nicht sagen, das würde ja bedeuten das sie wirklich daran geglaubt haben das das klappt, aber so naiv schätze ich niemanden ein, der sich mit Software auseinander gesetzt hat


----------



## DomShadow (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Casard schrieb:


> Wie hier einige mit Ihrem "Fachwissen" glänzen.
> 
> 1. Skidrow hat die Ubisoft Seite nie gehackt, es war nen Fake.
> 2. ACII wurde jetzt das erste Mal "richtig" gecrackt, man brauch keinen Server mehr emulieren, was man vorher immer musste.
> 3. Von Siedler7 zb gibt es immernoch nur Server-Emulatoren, es läuft auch, aber nen Scene Release gibt es bis dato noch nicht.


Falsch, wie schon geschrieben, handelt es sich bei dem SKIDROW Crack um dasselbe wie beim Dormine Emu Server! Nur anders verpackt! Also erst richtig informieren, und/oder aber mal vorherige Kommentare lesen!


----------



## Pwned666 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Rasil schrieb:


> Einerseits gut für die Menschen ohne Flatrate, andererseits total daneben.
> Ubisoft hat zwar mit dem Kopierschutz sch**** gebaut, aber da diese Gruppe ja noch nebenbei Ubisoft's Homepage gehackt haben...
> Man kann nur hoffen das Ubisoft daraus lernt, da ohnehin der Kopierschutz keinen Sinn hat, ich meine dauerhaft online sein, was wollen die damit überprüfen? Man siehe CnC 4 das es auch gecrackt gibt, und eine permanente Verbindung benötigt.
> Heutzutage ist wohl alles möglich, ich frage mich wann deren nächster "unknackbarer" Kopierschutz kommt, aber am besten keiner mehr der eine permanente Online-Verbindung benötigt.




1.) Skidrow hat die Website von Ubisoft nicht gehackt. Das stand schon vor Wochen fest das es nen Fake war (steht auch in der TXT vom kopierten AC2 Crack das sie damit nichts zu tun haben und auch nicht machen würden)

2.)  Der Kopierschutz von AC2 ist weiterhin nicht ganz gecrackt. Es fehlt die hälfte sei es archivements oder ähnliches. Sowas würd ich mir mit sicherheit nicht antun. Da zahl ich lieber 20€ für das Spiel bei diversen Key Stores als mich über son nichtmal erwähnenswerten Kopierschutz aufzuregen.

3.) Siedler 7 ist weiterhin nicht spielbar (man kommt rein aber es ist total verbuggt... und nein im orginal spiel rennt es 1A ohne nennenswerte fehler)


4.) Der nächste Kopierschutz wir "Cloud Gaming" sein. Vorbei mit Daten auf der Platte




@LWHAbaddon: Mir wurst was für ein Kopierschutz kommt. Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der erste Kopierschutz auf "Only Online " setzt.
Hab ich schon vor Jahren gesagt warum sie nicht ein ähnliches system entwerfen wie in einem MMORPG. Der von AC2 ist mit sicherheit erst der anfang und wird noch schön weiter ausgebaut. Das ganze kann man noch weiter treiben und ist jetzt erst im anfangsstadium

Ich hab lieber nen einigermassen funktionierenden Kopierschutz als überhaubt keine Spiele mehr auf dem PC. Und auf das wird es hinauslaufen wenn die Raubkopierer Bande namens PC Community weiterhin jedes Spiel saugt und auch noch so frech hier Skiwrow und Co verteidgt (wer sich angesprochen fühlt ist selbst schuld .... und jo, 90% der PC user saugen und kopieren sich ihre Spiele...darüber brauchen wir erst gar nicht reden ... jeden den ich kenne sei es Online oder im Real haben massig Spiele auf ihrer pladde wo leute mit ihrer PS3 fleissig ihre Spiele für 60-70€ kaufen)

Schuld sind die PC User selbst die seit Jahren das angerichtet haben was nun bevor steht. Typischer Fall von Selfpwned auch wenn logischerweise nicht jeder damit gemeint ist... aber der grossteil leider schon


----------



## thurius (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Litusail schrieb:


> Und ich schäme mich nicht im geringsten für meine Aussagen, soweit ich weis herrscht hier meinungsfreiheit.



falsch,informier dich erstmal pcgames hat hier im forum hausrecht und wenn sie wollten können sie ganze beiträge einfach so löschen

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Service-61/FAQ-PC-Games-141/F-Wer-loescht-wer-kickt-wer-bannt-wer-sperrt-in-der-Community-Was-ist-die-Netiquette-581578/?c=7
A: Um Community möglichst frei von 
Beleidigungen, straf- oder zivilrechtlich relevanten Umtrieben und 
ähnlich Unerfreulichem zu halten, kümmern sich viele Leute um die Pflege
 der Foren und Chats:

Hilfe bei Fragen und Problemen rund um die 
Community, gelegentlich Operator-Rechte im Chat (Kicken, temporäre 
Bans): Community Cadets und höhere Ränge.
Löschbefugnisse in den 
Foren, Operator-Rechte im Chat (Kicken, temporäre & permanente 
Bans): Community Officers und höhere Ränge.
Account-Sperrung & 
Wiederaufhebung, Account-Umbenennung, Änderung von Passwörtern und 
E-Mail-Adressen, Beförderungen: Ausschließlich Administratoren.

Bei
 allen administrativen Maßnahmen (Löschungen, Bans, Account-Sperrungen) 
gelten die Regeln der Netiquette. Es besteht kein Anspruch auf eine 
Begründung der jeweiligen Maßnahme, es wird jedoch grundsätzlich nichts 
unternommen, was nicht durch die RIchtlinien der Netiquette gedeckt 
wäre.

Die Sternträger (Cadets und höhere Ränge) und 
Administratoren sprechen sich regelmäßig untereinander ab, so dass eine 
koordinierte und weitestgehend objektive Handlungsweise aller 
Community-Beauftragten gewährleistet ist.

Bei Rückfragen oder 
Beschwerden wenden Sie sich bitte an einen der Community Cadets oder 
höher, gegebenenfalls an einen der Administratoren; bitte informieren 
Sie uns auch, wenn Sie der Ansicht sind, dass wiederholte Verstöße gegen
 die Netiquette vorliegen. Den Wortlaut der Netiquette finden Sie in der
 gesamten Community durch Klick auf den !Netiquette-Link in der 
Fußzeile.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> 4.) Der nächste Kopierschutz wir "Cloud Gaming" sein. Vorbei mit Daten auf der Platte


Da gibts ja eher erhebliche zweifel. Wo soll denn die Bandbreite herkommen um auf minimum 1280-1024  zu spielen? Ich vermute eher, dass das eine ziemliche Pleite wird.


----------



## anjuna80 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ichmusssagen schrieb:


> Pwned666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 4.) Der nächste Kopierschutz wir "Cloud Gaming" sein. Vorbei mit Daten auf der Platte
> ...


Das wird sicherlich nicht morgen kommen, aber irgendwann werden die Voraussetzungen dafür da sein.


----------



## burdy (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ichmusssagen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pwned666 schrieb:
> ...


   Selbst wenn's jetzt sofort kommt und vielleicht 50 % der Leute dann nicht mehr spielen können, weil ihre Leitung es nicht hergibt, wird es sich lohnen für die Hersteller, weil damit auf einen Schlag alle Raubkopien unterbunden werden und es günstiger wird zu entwickeln, weil für viel viel weniger Hardware-Konfigurationen angepasst werden muss.
Wenn sich der Online-Schutz nicht behaupten kann, wird das sehr bald kommen. Aber erstmal gucken, bis jetzt wird ja nur der Server emuliert, nicht der Schutz geknackt. Da muss man sich halt erstmal was einfallen lassen, was nicht ohne weiters emuliert werden kann.


----------



## ferrari2k (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ichmusssagen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pwned666 schrieb:
> ...


In dem Moment wo so etwas Realität wird werde ich das Hobby PC-Spiele an den Nagel hängen.
Ich möchte gerne unterhalten werden, aber nicht zu so einem Preis.
Ich will mein Hobby ausleben können wie, wann und wo ich will, das muss ich mir von keinem Hersteller vorschreiben lassen. Leider begreifen die Publisher wie UbiSoft und neuerdings auch wieder EA nicht, dass so ein heftiger Kopierschutz Käufer abschreckt und zu Raubkopien treibt.
Stellt euch doch nicht immer auf die Stufe "illegal, illegal, keine Diskussion, bäh".
Wer sich nicht mit Argumenten auseinandersetzen will, der wird so eine Situation nicht zu seinen Gunsten lösen können.
Was hätten wir denn auf der Seite von Spielen aus dem Laden?
- Treiber die einem das System zerschießen können oder nach einem Systemupgrade nicht mehr funktionieren
- Onlineaktivierungen die ein Spiel unbrauchbar machen, wenn der Publisher Pleite geht (bitte keine Märchen über einen Patch, danke)
- Onlineanbindung, die ein freies Spielen unmöglich macht
- Immer weniger Spielzeit zu immer höheren Preisen
Was hätten wir auf der Seite der Raubkopien?
- Kostenlos
- keine ekligen Treiber die einem das System verhunzen
- keine Onlineanbindung, man kann Spielen wo man will und hat die Kontrolle über das System

Bei der reinen Gegenüberstellung ist es kein Wunder, wenn mehr und mehr Menschen diesen Weg für sich entdecken.


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Leider begreifen die Publisher wie UbiSoft und neuerdings auch wieder EA nicht, dass so ein heftiger Kopierschutz Käufer abschreckt und zu Raubkopien treibt.



das ist -immer noch- pure spekulation und nicht mehr.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> 4.) Der nächste Kopierschutz wir "Cloud Gaming" sein. Vorbei mit Daten auf der Platte



Wenn das kommt, dann können die Hersteller gleich dicht machen, weil dann werden Raubkopien boomen ohne Ende, weil jeder nach einer Lösung suchen wird ohne Server spielen zu können.
Ich würde auch nicht für ein Produkt zahlen, dass es nur online gibt und meine ganzen Daten auf irgendwelchen Servern liegen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn das kommt, dann können die Hersteller gleich dicht machen, weil dann werden Raubkopien boomen ohne Ende, weil jeder nach einer Lösung suchen wird ohne Server spielen zu können.



und schon wieder muss ich an der stelle fragen: *WIE* soll das gehen?

und jetzt sag mir bitte keiner: "blabla - bis jetzt wurde noch jeder kopierschutz geknackt." - stimmt zwar, aber das hier wäre doch -wie jeder sehen kann- etwas substantiell anderes.



> Ich würde auch nicht für ein Produkt zahlen, dass es nur online gibt und meine ganzen Daten auf irgendwelchen Servern liegen.


sehr verständlich, nur hast du ja vermutlich schon länger festgestellt, dass deine oder allgemein meinungen in diversen foren mit der marktwirklichkeit nur sehr wenig zu tun haben.


----------



## Edelstoffl (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ichmusssagen schrieb:
> ...


Ich denke, es gibt keinerlei Grund auch in naher Zukunft sein Hobby an den Nagel zu hängen. Man kauft halt einfach diese Spiele dann nicht- die größte Marktmacht haben immer noch die Verbraucher und wenn die sich in ihrem Kaufverhalten einig sind, könne sie ganze Konzerne in die Knie zwingen- würde nebenbei gesagt auch beim Benzin funtionieren.
Zudem ist das Internet voll mit Abandonwareseiten u.ä. auf denen man völlig legal und meist umsonst Spiele älteren Semesters herunterladen kann. Spielperlen, die man seinerzeit einfach übersehen hat aber heute noch genauso Spaß machen wie damals. 
Außerdem meine  ich, würde sich bei einer Umstellung der Spieleindustrie von käuflich erwerblichen Datenträgern auf eine reines Downloadangebot, wie z.B. Steam, eine gewisse "Underground"-Kultur mit Fanprojekten, Moddern und "kleinen" Spieleentwicklern etablieren und den kommerziellen Anbietern gehörig Konkurenz machen. Ansätze kann man ja schon jetzt erkennen. 
Also liebe Leute- kauft keine Ubi-Soft Spiele, meldet euch nicht bei Steam an (hab's mal ausprobiert- echt die Hölle!) und lasst euch nicht gängeln. Dann klappts auch mit dem Spaß am Spiel!

Sorry für etwaige Schreibfehler, hatte grade mehrere Weißbier im Biergarten- schönes WE!!!


----------



## mab72 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Finde ich gut!!!
Ich selbst besitze zwar keine raubkopien finde es aber gut wenn die leute die mich zum internet nötigen eins drüber kriegen.
Macht sie fertig jungs!


----------



## ferrari2k (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leider begreifen die Publisher wie UbiSoft und neuerdings auch wieder EA nicht, dass so ein heftiger Kopierschutz Käufer abschreckt und zu Raubkopien treibt.
> ...


Also wenn man den Forenbeiträgen bei UbiSoft und hier Glauben schenken kann, dann ist das mehr als nur Spekulation.
Wenn mir der Publisher den Zugriff auf das verwehrt, was ich bezahlt habe, dann werde ich dem Publisher in Zukunft Zugriff auf das Bezahlen generell verwehren 
Soll heißen, wenn ich nichts mehr in der Hand halten darf, werde ich auch keine Spiele mehr kaufen.
Ich habe genug hier rumliegen um mich lange zu beschäftigen. Alte Spiele, von denen der Publisher schon lange nicht mehr existiert, die sich aber trotzdem noch spielen lassen. Weil eben kein ekliger Kopierschutz verwendet wurde, sondern nur ein simpler CD Check.


----------



## Nogger150 (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

tja Ubisoft, da bleibt von meiner Seite nur eins zu sagen: AUFS MAUL!


----------



## burdy (23. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ferrari2k schrieb:
> ...


   Wenn irgendjemand was im Internet schreibt, dann muss es ja stimmen


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Hi,

Ihr dürft aber nicht vergessen, warum diese neue Generation von Kopierschutz entwickelt worden ist. Ich schweife kurz ab:

Habe mich bei Usenext angemeldet, ist ein kostenpflichtiges Portal, man kann dort natürlich auch die neuste Musik, Filme und naja..Spiele saugen.  

So, zu AC2: Schon witzig, WIEVIELE sich dieses Spiel gezogen haben. Es ist schon wirklich erschreckend! Gäbe es keine Raubkopierer, gäbe es auch keine Schutzmaßnaßen. UBI weiß genau was es tut. Wenn die Verkaufszahlen stimmen, egal wieviel rumgemeckert wird, wird weiter an DRMs gewerkelt. Ganz einfach.  Schliesslich wollen die auch Geld verdienen, darum machen die ja Spiele! Man meckert über den DRM, und schaue ich mich dann im Usenext um, denn soger kopierschutzlose Spiele werden gesaugt...tja...was soll man dazu sagen? Ihr wurdert Euch über diese ARt von Schutz, fragt Euch aber mal..WARUM Ubi das macht.

Wenn man Spiele klauen will, kann man auch zum MediaMarkt gehen und es dort tun. 

Und wenn die Server mal abgestelltw erden, will das Spiel dann sowieso niemand mehr haben, und wenn DOCH, gibt es eben dann die Cracks; und ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass dann offizielle Offinepatches folgen.


Hoffe, ihr könnt Ubi etwas verstehen, ich kann es! Und wer keine Möglichkeit hat dauer online zu sein, hat eben die Arschkarte. Ich fahre auch kein Musclecar, würde ich aber gerne, (Ok, nen V6 fahre ichd ennoch, hihi)


gruß
jan


----------



## ferrari2k (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



burdy schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bonkic schrieb:
> ...


Genau diese arrogante Einstellung ist es, die zur aktuellen Situation geführt hat.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ihr dürft aber nicht vergessen, warum diese neue Generation von Kopierschutz entwickelt worden ist. Ich schweife kurz ab:
> 
> ...


Noch einer, der's nich verstanden hat. Aber ich habe keine Lust mehr es immer wieder zu wiederholen (wie so viele andere hier auch). Es reicht mir mitlerweile aus, einfach die posts up- und downzuvoten.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


  Ich denke, Du meinst, wegen Spionage, Eingriff in die Privatsfäre, bla bla bla.

Ich habe dies Fred schon zu einem drittel durch. Bin gespannt, was die DRM-Hasser so für sachliche Antworten geben. Ich würde es ja gerne verstehen, aber ales bisher gehört, lässt mich lediglich verstehen, warum UBI das macht. 


gruß
jan


----------



## anjuna80 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> So, zu AC2: Schon witzig, WIEVIELE sich dieses Spiel gezogen haben. Es ist schon wirklich erschreckend! Gäbe es keine Raubkopierer, gäbe es auch keine Schutzmaßnaßen.
> 
> gruß
> jan


So siehts leider aus, aber viele meinen, die Entwickler arbeiten nur zum Bespaßen des Pöbels und haben kein Recht darauf, ihr Produkt zu schützen (auch wenn es jetzt noch nicht funktioniert hat, irgendwann wird es soweit sein). 
Ich bin gespannt was die Zukunft bringt


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, zu AC2: Schon witzig, WIEVIELE sich dieses Spiel gezogen haben. Es ist schon wirklich erschreckend! Gäbe es keine Raubkopierer, gäbe es auch keine Schutzmaßnaßen.
> ...


  
Sicher, würde es auch mich ankotzen, wenn ich dauernde Probleme hätte, klar. Savegames futch, Spiel stürtz ab, alles ganz schön nervig!



Aber ein oft gehörtes Statement finde ich lachhaft:

Wenn einem DRM auf den Zeiger geht, muss man e  nicht spiele. Nun ja, ich möchte es aber spielen! Warum? Weil es ein gutes Spiel ist! Mich nervt ja nicht das Spiel, sonder der Schutz dahinter auf. Also bitte, das in zukunft berücksichtigen un son'n schwachsinniges Kommentar sein lassen. Danke. 

gruß
jan


----------



## CaptainObvious (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Ihr dürft aber nicht vergessen, warum diese neue Generation von Kopierschutz entwickelt worden ist. Ich schweife kurz ab:[...]
> So, zu AC2: Schon witzig, WIEVIELE sich dieses Spiel gezogen haben. Es ist schon wirklich erschreckend! Gäbe es keine Raubkopierer, gäbe es auch keine Schutzmaßnaßen.


Final Fight (PS3). Always-On "Kopierschutz".
Die Xbox360 Variante hats übrigens nicht.

Wenn die Raubkopierer als Grund für mehr Kontrolle wegfallen, dann sind es eben:
- Gebrauchtmarkt
- Verleihen von Spielen an Freunde (s.o. - Final Fight)
- Benutzen des gleichen Spiels durch mehrere Personen im gleichen Haushalt (s.o.)
- Videothekenverleih
etc.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Spiele ausleihen ist ein guter Grund, ok.

Aber verkaufen? Wenn man mit dem wiederverkauf von Spielen seine Brötchen verdient, ok, sonst verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.


Vllt sollte man einfach wieder Spiele auf Modulen proggen, wie zu SNES-Zeiten. Ok, vllt gibt es mittlerweile Modulgeretschaften mit denen  man den Spielecode abspeichern kann und auf ein Leeres abspeichen. 

Hm, einzig was mich richtig nervt, dass manche Spiele nicht in Videtheken stehen. 


gruß
jan


----------



## Methodx (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

*@JapanPowerUSA *
Du meldest dich bei einem Portal an welches anscheint für Kopierer sowie kostenpflichtig ist nur damit du sehen kannst viele ein Spiel heruntergeladen haben,. Ja ist klar    
Das weiterverkaufen ist praktisch für Schüler mit nicht so viel Geld die kaufen sich halt mal ein neues nach dem durchspielen verkaufen sie es wieder um damit wiederum ein gebrauchtes oder günstiges zu kaufen. Hab ich früher auch gemacht. Wenn man das nun unterbindet fordert man das kopieren geradezu heraus.


Ich finde den Crack gut jetzt können die Spieler die es sich gekauft haben vielleicht tatsächlich auch mal spielen.     Bin mal gespannt ob sich die gereizte Stimmung im Ubi Forum damit etwas legt.


----------



## Pinna (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich werf das mal so in den Raum 

http://www.petitiononline.com/...


----------



## DrHasenbein (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

ich glaub's ja nicht

vor einigen Monaten war's hier noch unter Androhung von Strafen verboten über Cracks und derlei zwielichtigem Gedöhns überhaupt zu diskutieren, und jetzt wird sowas zum Hauptthema der selben Homepage erkoren.

Und als wäre das nicht schon bescheuert genug, latschen jetzt viele los, um Ubi Soft eine Lehre zu erteilen indem sie deren Spiele kaufen. 

Sagt mal, merkt ihr's noch?

Was soll Ubi Soft bitte lernen, wenn jetzt ein zweites mal die Kassen klingeln? Genau: sie lernen, dass es toll ist, praktisch ZWEI Releasedates zum SELBEN Spiel zu haben, dass sich das rechnet und dass man das jetzt in Zukunft BEIBEHÄLT

dieser Softwaremüll hat gefälligst weiterhin mit Missachtung bestraft zu werden. Ohne wenn und aber


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Also wenn man den Forenbeiträgen bei UbiSoft und hier Glauben schenken kann, dann ist das mehr als nur Spekulation.



ich zitiere mich grad mal selbst (siehe antwort auf shadow):  du hastja vermutlich schon länger festgestellt, dass deine oder allgemein meinungen in diversen foren mit der marktwirklichkeit nur sehr wenig zu tun haben.

deine behauptung IST pure spekulation. kannst du es irgendwie belegen?
nein, kannst du nicht. 

genauso kann ich behaupten, dass gerade wegen des kopierschutzes sich mehr leute das spiel zugelegt haben, weil es eben noch nicht bei release in diversen tauschbörsen zum download angeboten wurde.

könnte ich ebensowenig belgen, wäre also auch bloße spekulation.



> Wenn mir der Publisher den Zugriff auf das verwehrt, was ich bezahlt habe, dann werde ich dem Publisher in Zukunft Zugriff auf das Bezahlen generell verwehren Soll heißen, wenn ich nichts mehr in der Hand halten darf, werde ich auch keine Spiele mehr kaufen.



ja fein, ist dein gutes recht - und weiter?


----------



## Trancemaster (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



DrHasenbein schrieb:


> ich glaub's ja nicht
> 
> vor einigen Monaten war's hier noch unter Androhung von Strafen verboten über Cracks und derlei zwielichtigem Gedöhns überhaupt zu diskutieren, und jetzt wird sowas zum Hauptthema der selben Homepage erkoren.
> 
> ...


Tja, Ubisoft hat es geschafft, mit diesem KS bei vielen Spielern eine neue Sichtweise zu etablieren - eine die ich im Übrigen auch teile. Ubisoft hat nicht "zu Ende" gedacht und bekommt nun eine gerechtfertigte Quittung. 

Wenn nun mehr Deppen diese Spiele kaufen, wäre es extrem interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Verkaufszahlen entwickeln. Sollte SH5 jetzt in die Top10 ein steigen, würde mich das zum einen ärgern, zum anderen aber Ubisoft zeigen, dass die Boykottaufrufe tatsächlich funktioniert haben, solange der Kaufschutz nicht geknackt war - womit auch die "Raubkopierer" Argumentation ad absurdum geführt worden wäre.


----------



## Raen (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich finde den neuen Kopierschutz auch nicht gut, aber die Spiele die damit geschützt werden sollen als "Softwaremüll" zu bezeichen finde ich absoluten Schwachsinn. Anstatt sich hier über Ubisofts zugegeben "bescheidenen" Kopierschutz zu beschweren, wäre es sinnvoller selbst zu überlegen was man machen könnte um die Spiele zu schützen. Den Kopierschutz gibt es schließlich nicht umsonst und ich denke, dass es vielen auch nicht klar ist, dass Entwickler für diesen "Softwaremüll" arbeiten und entsprechend entlohnt werden wollen. Niemand arbeitet schließlich umsonst. Leider scheinen sich die Publisher aber noch nicht im Klaren zu sein, dass sie letztlich die ehrlichen Käufer schädigen. Ich denke, dass man mit einem Dialog zwischen Ubisoft und den Spielern eine bessere Lösung für beide Seiten finden kann und falls jemand eine bessere Idee für einen Kopierschutz hat kann er die sogar eventuell vermarkten. Aber einfach nur rumzumekern bringt, meiner Meinung nach nicht viel, auch wenn man sich von dem Kopierschutz verarscht fühlt.


----------



## Holstentor (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Verdient, absolut verdient.
Ubisoft hat seine ehrlichen Käufer an die Kette gelegt und ihnen noch dazu ins Gesicht gespuckt. Ich bin froh, dass sich der "Spieler-Pöbel" nun gegen diese Tyrannei erhoben und Ubi die Quittung für diese himmelschreiende Unverschämtheit vorgelegt hat. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Botschaft verstanden worden ist - ich glaube es aber nicht. 
Trotzdem: Danke Skid Row!


----------



## Litusail (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Tja, durch diese Aktion von SkidRow werden sich die Fronten noch mehr verhärten und es werden immer "aggresivere" Kopierschutzmeschanismen zum einsatz kommen. 

Man sollte sich einfach mal fragen was die Publisher überhaupt dazu bewogen hat solche Meschanismen zu entwickeln. Vlt. die sehr hohen Raubkopieen, die es vor  6 - 7 Jahren noch nicht so extrem gab?   

Hinter jedem Spiel steckt Geld, Zeitaufwand und Arbitsplätze. Und müssen eben geschützut werden.


----------



## anjuna80 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Holstentor schrieb:


> Verdient, absolut verdient.
> Ubisoft hat seine ehrlichen Käufer an die Kette gelegt und ihnen noch dazu ins Gesicht gespuckt. Ich bin froh, dass sich der "Spieler-Pöbel" nun gegen diese Tyrannei erhoben und Ubi die Quittung für diese himmelschreiende Unverschämtheit vorgelegt hat.


Hatten die Käufer keine Wahl und wurden sie gezwungen, das Produkt zu kaufen?   
Jeder Hersteller kann mit seinem Produkt machen was er will. In Essig einlegen, verfluchen, für 2 Milliarden Euro anbieten...oder halt einen Onlinezwang einführen. Kauft es halt nicht wenns euch nicht passt.
Aber dieser HASS, wie er hier immer wieder durchkommt, und das gegen einen Computerspielepublisher... ist ja kein Anbieter von Wasser oder Strom, von dem ihr abhängig seid


----------



## tillobert (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Holstentor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... ist ja kein Anbieter von Wasser oder Strom, von dem ihr abhängig seid


   manche schon


----------



## Holstentor (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Holstentor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Verdient, absolut verdient.
> ...


Damit hast Du sicherlich recht - aber das ist nicht der Punkt. Ubi möchte, dass ich die Produkte kaufe - und ich möchte die Produkte von Ubi spielen. Dafür lege ich dann 50 Euro auf den Tisch und erwarte einfach, dass ich das Produkt dann auch nutzen kann, ohne davon abhängig zu sein, ob irgendwo auf der Welt auch die Server funktionieren. 
Ich bin nicht für Raubkopien, alle Spiele, dich ich besitze, sind Originale. Aber Ubisoft hat hier den Bogen einfach überspannt. Warum den Kunden an die Online-Kette legen, wenn es eine simple Online-Aktivierung, mit der ich gut leben kann, auch getan hätte?

Aber so lange es Spiele gibt, so lange wird es auch immer Raubkopierer geben. Und die Spiele-Branche hat es in den vergangenen 30 Jahren trotzdem geschafft, eine Multi-Millionen-Euro-Industrie zu werden. Dank der ehrlichen Kunden, die es nämlich in sehr viel größerer Zahl gibt. Warum die also anpesten?


----------



## Mothman (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Folgender Text ist keine Wertung, lediglich eine allgemeine Aussage:

Ich glaube für viele ist das jetzt auch ne Art  "Rechtfertigung" zukünftig mit besserem Gewissen illegal zu saugen.
Jetzt wähnt man sich auf der "gerechten Seite" und kann noch enthemmter laden (das Wort "saugen" könnte an dieser Stelle zu Missverständnissen führen^^).

Nicht mehr die Spieleentwickler werden heroisiert, sondern die Cracker(-Gruppen). Und wer ist daran schuld? Die Raffgier der Publisher oder die Raffgier der Gamer? Ich vermag es nicht zu beurteilen. Aber ich denke, das Ganze hat sich so "hochgeschaukelt".


Was man auch nicht vergessen darf (um mal ein wenig in den Bereich "Verschwörungstheorie" abzudriften):
Sollte jemals ein wirklich unknackbarer Kopierschutz erfunden werden, dann würde ja eine ganze Industrie arbeits- und bedeutungslos werden. Nämlich eben die der Kopierschutz-Entwickler. Also was liegt da näher, als sich immer noch eine kleine Hintertür offen zu lassen, um auch regelmäßig neue Aufträge zu bekommen?!  

So wie sich früher die Programmierer oder System-Admins gerne "unverzichtbar" gemacht haben, indem sie irgendetwas eingebaut haben, was nur sie wissen und beheben können. 
Aus einer Art Selbsterhaltungstrieb heraus. 
Ist doch so ähnlich wie mit dem Arbeitsamt. Sie versuchen Jobs zu vermitteln. Hätte aber JEDER einen Job und das Amt würde seine Arbeit zu 100% erfüllen, dann würde es sich selbst überflüssig machen.


----------



## MasterOD (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Mothman schrieb:


> Folgender Text ist keine Wertung, lediglich eine allgemeine Aussage:
> 
> Ich glaube für viele ist das jetzt auch ne Art  "Rechtfertigung" zukünftig mit besserem Gewissen illegal zu saugen.
> Jetzt wähnt man sich auf der "gerechten Seite" und kann noch enthemmter laden (das Wort "saugen" könnte an dieser Stelle zu Missverständnissen führen^^).
> ...


   Den Perfekten Kopierschutz gibt es nciht und wird es auch nie geben, selbst wenn es ihn geben würde könnte man dass nicht nachweisen!


----------



## Mothman (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



> Den Perfekten Kopierschutz gibt es nciht und wird es auch nie geben, selbst wenn es ihn geben würde könnte man dass nicht nachweisen!


Ich glaube ja auch, dass es keinen perfekten Schutz geben wird.
Aber SELBST WENN es möglich wäre, dann wäre es eben dumm von den Kopierschutz-Entwicklern diesen auch zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## burdy (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Mothman schrieb:


> Folgender Text ist keine Wertung, lediglich eine allgemeine Aussage:
> 
> Ich glaube für viele ist das jetzt auch ne Art  "Rechtfertigung" zukünftig mit besserem Gewissen illegal zu saugen.
> Jetzt wähnt man sich auf der "gerechten Seite" und kann noch enthemmter laden (das Wort "saugen" könnte an dieser Stelle zu Missverständnissen führen^^).
> ...


   Es ist keine Rechtfertigung, sondern Vorwand. Es ist doch einfach nur hirnverbrannter Schwachsinn und eine absolute Heuchelei, so zu tun, als ob man ein Spiel, wenn es überall kostenlos herunterladbar ist und ohne den geringsten Aufwand zu spielen ist, sofort auf der Stelle kaufen würde. Aber nicht, wenn es Maßnahmen gibt, die es unterbinden, dass man ohne jeden Aufwand geklaute Software spielen kann.
Leute, die ernsthaft behaupten wollen, sie würden nur Geld für Spiele ausgeben, wenn sie es ohne Aufwand klauen können, halten andere Leute schlicht für blöd genug, diesen "gerechten" Vorwand zum Diebstahl zu glauben.

Und wer daran Schuld ist? Unter anderem die PCGames. Dort hat man sich dagegen entschieden, die Stimme der Vernunft zu sein und die Diskussion mit Fakten zu bestreiten. Es wird nicht die Positionen des Publishers dargelegt, die mehr als nachvollziehbar ist (schließlich geht es bei denen ums wirtschaftliche Überleben) und Punkte herauszustellen, die noch Verbesserungswürdig sind, zB die Möglichkeit, das Spiel wieder vom Account zu lösen, damit man es weiterverkaufen kann. 
Stattdessen wird lieber in den Tiefen des billigsten Populismus wildert, um vielleicht ein paar Hefte mehr an Raubkopierer zu verkaufen. 
Wenn die PCGames die Bild-"Zeitung" der Computerspiele werden will, wo billiger Populismus mehr zählt als Fakten und Inhalte, dann ist sie voll im Soll.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal aus Protest mein Abo kündigen und mir die PCGames lieber über Bittorrent ziehen. Ist billiger, ich muss nicht mehr zum Briefkasten gehen und helf auch noch der Umwelt, weil kein Plastikmüll mehr anfällt.


----------



## Gustav2008 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die PC Games ist aus meiner Sicht dem Leser verpflichtet, der das Heft kauft. Jedem PC Games Leser zu unterstellen er oder sie könnte sich illegal betätigen, kling für mich viel eher nach Populismus, als DRM an den Prager zu stellen, der NUR dem ehrlichen Käufer Nerven kostet.

Auch sehr gute Spiele werden kopiert, jedoch verkaufen sich diese auch unerhört gut  

Bessere Qualitätssicherung und fertige Produkte will der Kunde, dies lässt sich auch duch diverse Studien und Umfragen belegen, die leider viel zu selten veröffentlicht werden. Grund dafür sind fast immer die Auftraggeber, die Spieleindustrie.

Der Spieleindrustrie geht es nur um das liebe Geld. So wird anscheinend ausgetestet wie weit man bei den Kunden gehen kann. Informiert euch doch einmal wer das große Geld mit den Spielen verdient ... mit den Worten von Jeff Dunham's Achmed: "I would toss a penny between them and watch them fight to the death" Quelle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJpq6ykM_y0


----------



## cryer (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Soso, Berichterstattung ist nun also schuld daran, wenn die Zahl der Raubkopierer steigt? Ich fürchte eher, dass es ein Kopierschutz Marke ubistarter ist, der den Leuten die Suche nach Alternativen aufzwingt. 
Der Käufer wird bestraft damit man möglicherweise die Kopierer zum Kauf zwingt? Sorry, aber wozu soll man dann kaufen? Denn nur weil der Kopierer länger warten muss, bis seine Version spielbar ist, muss ich mich nicht mit Servern, die offline sind oder eine Dauer-Internet-Anbindung quälen, die mir das Spielen zu bestimmten Zeiten verbietet... 
ubi ist eindeutig über das Ziel hinausgeschossen und da ist weder pcgames dran schuld, noch die Spieler. Es ist allein die Schuld des Publishers, der ein gutes Produkt damit zugrunde richtet und sich selbst demontiert.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Methodx schrieb:


> *@JapanPowerUSA *
> Du meldest dich bei einem Portal an welches anscheint für Kopierer sowie kostenpflichtig ist nur damit du sehen kannst viele ein Spiel heruntergeladen haben,. Ja ist klar


Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich mich dort angemeldet habe, nur um zu schauen was so abgeht?

Habe gesagt, ich bin beim kostenpflichten Downloadportal Usenext angemeldet und habe gesehen dass....
Wie Du da etwas davon gelesen hast, dass ich mich NUR für diese eine Sache angemeldet habe, ist mir unklar.

Ich sauge dort, und wie ich dort sauge, Aber es handelt sich dort eher um Cartoons von damals, ältere Filme, und vorallem Dokus. Dokus en masse gibt es dort.

Spiele sauge ich mir keine denn: Alle Spiele dir gut sind, werden gekauft, Spiele die ich mir nicht kaufen würde zum Vollpreis, sind glücklicherweise in Videotheken, diese werden dann geliehen und naja....Ihr wisst was folgt. Aber ohne schlechtem GEwissen, da ich mir jenes oder welches Spiel halt sonst nie kaufen würde.


Gruß
jan

WofOW


----------



## JMRiehm (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Hab´s grade gelesen.
Das geschieht Ubisoft recht!

Wer seinen Kunden nicht vertraut, der bekommt es doppelt und dreifach zurück 

JMR


----------



## IMEAN (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

das sind ja keine "News" mehr 
schon (mindestens) seit 10.4 gibts nen funktionierenden Emulator....
also seit 2Wochen


----------



## einkaufswagen (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Jehaw! SkidRow rulez


----------



## helder (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Wer illegal zockt hat keine Probleme!? Was sagt dazu Ubisoft? "Kein Kommentar" oder was?


----------



## Deewee (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



helder schrieb:


> Wer illegal zockt hat keine Probleme!? Was sagt dazu Ubisoft? "Kein Kommentar" oder was?


Themen diesbezüglich werden direkt im Keim erstickt und geschlossen.
Lustig das ganze, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


----------



## Methodx (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich mich dort angemeldet habe, nur um zu schauen was so abgeht?


Es klang halt so





> Ich sauge dort, und wie ich dort sauge, Aber es handelt sich dort eher um Cartoons von damals, ältere Filme, und vorallem Dokus. Dokus en masse gibt es dort.


Das ist auch nicht legal. Und machst dich damit genauso strafbar wie jemand der sich ein Spiel herunterlädt. Auch wenn es TV mit Schnitte sind o.ä.


----------



## helder (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

ach, einfach keine Spiele von denen kaufen solange man permanent online sein muss. Es gibt genugeng andere Publisher. Nochwas: laut Ubisoft-Nutzungsbedingungen dürfen nur die Käufer die Spiele zocken (schrieb Gamestar.de)
wenn jemand anderer zockt macht er sich strafbar, verrückt was? Was erfindet Ubisoft als nächstes? Das ist auch wichtig: die Server auf denen gezockt wird, befinden sich in Kanada, ich schätze deswegen gibt es viele Ausfälle.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JMRiehm schrieb:


> Hab´s grade gelesen.
> Das geschieht Ubisoft recht!
> 
> Wer seinen Kunden nicht vertraut, der bekommt es doppelt und dreifach zurück
> ...


  
Ich schreibe das ungerne, aber...LOL!

Wie soll man den Kunden vertrauen? "Gewöhnliche" Schutzmechanismen wurden mittels Cracks von gamescopyworld gecrackt, nun gibt, äh gab es einen Uncrackbaren, und es wurde dreisterweise soger dieser versucht zu cracken. Also wenn Ubi da nicht nachlegt in Sachen Kopierschutz, dann verstehe ich dir Frösche nicht.

Alle fühlen sich hintergangen, aber Kopierschutz gibt es eben deshalb, weil es Diebe  gibt. 

Noch dreister aber sind die, die Filme für kino.to im Kino mitschneiden.  Krass krass. Und da wundert man sich, dass Ubi solche Geschütze ausfährt. Mich wunrdert garnix mehr.

Bin zwar nicht wirklich FÜR den crack, da ich wenn ich auswerts bin, auf meinem Gott sei Dan guten Notebook auch gerne Ubis Spiele zocken würde, geht nun mal nicht, aber dennoch. Ich kann die Franzmänner verstehen.


Frage mich blos, was genau gecrackt wurde. da ein Teil des Spiel sich ja nicht auf der DVD befindet, wird es von den Servern geladen. Vermutlich haben die Hacker eben diese gesaugten Datein rausgefischt und  irgendwie..bla...


gruß
jan


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Warum soll der Ehrliche darunter leiden, dass *andere *eine Straftat begehen?
Das wäre so, als müsste sich demnächst jeder deutsche Bürger täglich einmal bei der Polizei melden, weil jeder Mensch in seinem Leben vielleicht mal eine Straftat begehen _könnte._

Und so ist es auch hier...die Spieler werden stets überwacht, weil man ihnen dauernd unterstellt, sie würden etwas kriminelles tut. Man behandelt seine Kunden wie Schwerverbrecher.

Gerade wenn man wie ich seit den 80er Jahren spielt und seitdem schön brav alle Spiele kauft und dann so einen Kopierschutz vorgesetzt bekommt und wie ein Krimineller behandelt wird. Da kann sich jeder sicher gut vorstellen, wie man sich dann fühlt. Ist das der Dank für teilweise jahrzehntelange Unterstützung mancher Kunden?

Und genau deswegen sind diese Proteste auch gut und sollen auf keinen Fall zurückgehen. Den Publishern muss einfach gezeigt werden, dass es da draußen sehr viele Leute gibt, die supergerne für ihr Hobby bezahlen und bereit sind für Spiele Geld auszugeben, *aber nicht unter diesen Bedingungen.*


----------



## anjuna80 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*


----------



## anjuna80 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



> Warum soll der Ehrliche darunter leiden, dass *andere *eine Straftat begehen?


Das gibt es aber in tausend anderen Bereichen im öffentlichen Leben genauso.


> Und so ist es auch hier...die Spieler werden stets überwacht, weil man ihnen dauernd unterstellt, sie würden etwas kriminelles tut. Man behandelt seine Kunden wie Schwerverbrecher.


Ich glaube, du siehst das zu schwarz. Ubisoft unterstellt dem Spieler nicht, ein Krimineller zu sein. Sie wollen lediglich sicherstellen, dass nur der Käufer ihr Produkt nutzt. Was ich absolut legitim finde. Dass das einigen sauer aufstößt kann ich verstehen, aber vielleicht das Ganze auch mal aus anderer Perspektive sehen. Ubisofts Versuch ist sicher nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber dass sie es versuchen, kann man doch wohl nachvollziehen.


----------



## Goldbaersche (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

@anjuna80: Arbeitest du bei Ubi ?


----------



## anjuna80 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Goldbaersche schrieb:


> @anjuna80: Arbeitest du bei Ubi ?


Nein, aber ich muss ja nicht alles nur durch die Spieler-Brille sehen.
Ich kauf mir auch keine Ubisoft-Spiele mit Onlinezwang, dennoch find ich dieses "Niedermachen", wie es im jeden zweiten Posting vorkommt, zu einseitig.


----------



## Methodx (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du siehst das zu schwarz. Ubisoft unterstellt dem Spieler nicht, ein Krimineller zu sein. Sie wollen lediglich sicherstellen, dass nur der Käufer ihr Produkt nutzt. Was ich absolut legitim finde. Dass das einigen sauer aufstößt kann ich verstehen, aber vielleicht das Ganze auch mal aus anderer Perspektive sehen. Ubisofts Versuch ist sicher nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber dass sie es versuchen, kann man doch wohl nachvollziehen.


Aber die Art wie sie es versuchen ist erbärmlich für ein Unternehmen dieser Größe. Es muss ihnen klar gewesen sein das der Kopierschutz vielen nicht gefällt. Um so mehr hätten sie dafür sorgen müssen das alles glatt läuft. Und was 
passiert Server Ausfälle und ein nicht funktionierender oder erreichbarer Support. Da geht mir das nachvollziehen, ein Produkt um jeden Preis zu schützen, wirklich über meinen Horizont.


----------



## Alf1507 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

"Ubischrott" ist schon damals mit StarForce ziemlich ordentlich auf die Schnauze gefallen. Warum lernen die eigentlich nicht irgendwann aus sowas? Ich kapiere das echt nicht.


----------



## anjuna80 (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Methodx schrieb:


> Aber die Art wie sie es versuchen ist erbärmlich für ein Unternehmen dieser Größe. Es muss ihnen klar gewesen sein das der Kopierschutz vielen nicht gefällt. Um so mehr hätten sie dafür sorgen müssen das alles glatt läuft. Und was
> passiert Server Ausfälle und ein nicht funktionierender oder erreichbarer Support. Da geht mir das nachvollziehen, ein Produkt um jeden Preis zu schützen, wirklich über meinen Horizont.


Stimme ich dir voll zu. Der Einstieg war auf jeden Fall übel.
Wie es jetzt mit der Erreichbarkeit der Server aussieht, oder wie der Support mittlerweile läuft, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## CaptainObvious (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Goldbaersche schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @anjuna80: Arbeitest du bei Ubi ?
> ...


 Das ist doch genau das gleiche wie Publisher die Geld ausgeben, um ihre Spiele zu hypen.
Die Spieler machens nieder um ihre Ziele zu erreichen, die Publisher hypen um ihre Ziele zu erreichen.
Beides evtl. nicht zu recht, fair, fundiert.
Die positive Seite selber für sich nutzen, aber die gleiche Taktik beim Gegenüber  zu kritisieren ist irgendwie selbstgerecht.


----------



## Methodx (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir voll zu. Der Einstieg war auf jeden Fall
> übel.
> Wie es jetzt mit der Erreichbarkeit der Server aussieht, oder
> wie der Support mittlerweile läuft, weiss ich nicht.


Bei den 
Servern scheint es wohl etwas eigenartig zu sein. Mal kann keiner rein 
mal alle, und manchmal nicht jeder aber einige.   Und der ein oder andere
 hatte bis auf Ostern gar kein Problem  Der Support läuft wohl 
immer noch sehr schleppend vor allem werden wohl viele mit Standard 
Mails abgefertigt. Einer hat berichtet das er nach fast zwei Wochen 
Antwort erhielt und zwar in Form von Dutzenden Standard Mails, ein 
anderer hat es auch mal per Telefon versucht und wurde abgewürgt nachdem 
er gesagt hat das er die Vorschläge schon versucht hatte


----------



## bernder (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Captain Obvious schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Goldbaersche schrieb:
> ...


Der Kunde hat immer Recht auch wenn er im Unrecht ist.


----------



## Pope (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich habe hier öfter gelesen, dass sich Leute nun Ubisoft-Spiele kaufen und dann cracken wollen, um problemlos spielen zu können. Aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur dringend davon abraten, da der Umsatz Ubisoft ja wieder zu Gute kommt. Und nur mit sinkenden Umsätzen kann man die Industrie dazu bringen, ein unwillkommenes Feature wie DRM-Maßnahmen abzuschaffen. Kauft also bitte weiterhin keine Spiele von Ubisoft.


----------



## fiumpf (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Pope schrieb:


> Ich habe hier öfter gelesen, dass sich Leute nun Ubisoft-Spiele kaufen und dann cracken wollen, um problemlos spielen zu können. Aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur dringend davon abraten, da der Umsatz Ubisoft ja wieder zu Gute kommt. Und nur mit sinkenden Umsätzen kann man die Industrie dazu bringen, ein unwillkommenes Feature wie DRM-Maßnahmen abzuschaffen. Kauft also bitte weiterhin keine Spiele von Ubisoft.


So siehts aus im Freudenhaus    .


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Pope schrieb:


> Kauft also bitte weiterhin keine Spiele von Ubisoft.



überlass das doch bitte mir, wofür ich mein geld ausgebe oder eben auch nicht.


----------



## Methodx (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Er hat doch nur darum gebeten und nicht befohlen.


----------



## fiumpf (24. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Bonkic schrieb:


> Pope schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kauft also bitte weiterhin keine Spiele von Ubisoft.
> ...


Ich glaube er meint die User die sich über die Störanfälligkeit des Kopierschutzes beschweren. Ganz klar: Wer hier rumweint und sich anschließend wieder ein Spiel mit der selben Kopierschutzmechanik kauft weil er nicht verzichten kann, dem ist nun wirklich nicht zu helfen. Er wird wieder weinen (und ggf. wieder kaufen). Wenn bei meinem BMW die Bremsen versagen und ich gerade noch so zum Stehen komme, kaufe ich mir bestimmt keinen BMW mehr.

Man muss auch bedenken, wie viele Spieler überhaupt wissen was genau hinter diesem Kopierschutz steckt, wie er funktioniert oder warum sie an Ostern nicht spielen konnten. Hier im Netz findet man nur einen kleinen Teil derer, die a) weinen und wieder kaufen oder die b ) weinen und nicht wieder kaufen. Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob die Mehrheit der Käufer Ubi's DRM annimmt oder nicht.

Jeder kann selber entscheiden was er sich zumuten will oder kann. Ich würde z.B. nie ein neu erschienenes Vollpreis-Spiel per Steam oder mit einem solchen DRM kaufen, egal wie geil ich auf den Titel bin.


----------



## MoeD (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*

Das lustige ist ja, dass das Einzige, was Ubisoft mit ihrem Kopierschutz geschafft haben, ist, dass Raubkopien und Cracks jetzt selbst bei ehemals ehrlichen Kunden zuhnehmend attraktiv werden und Cracker-Gruppen quasi zu gerechten Revoluzzern emporgehoben werden. Ich kann mir da ehrlich gesagt eine gewisse Schadenfreude nicht verkneifen.
Bei Silent Hunter 5 ist das alles aber letztendlich egal, weil das Spiel ist mit und ohne DRM momentan noch nicht spielbar.


----------



## jcc7eq (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Pope schrieb:


> Ich habe hier öfter gelesen, dass sich Leute nun Ubisoft-Spiele kaufen und dann cracken wollen, um problemlos spielen zu können. Aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur dringend davon abraten, da der Umsatz Ubisoft ja wieder zu Gute kommt. Und nur mit sinkenden Umsätzen kann man die Industrie dazu bringen, ein unwillkommenes Feature wie DRM-Maßnahmen abzuschaffen. Kauft also bitte weiterhin keine Spiele von Ubisoft.


Bedingt. Apple verkauft in den USA zum Beispiel nicht mehr als 2 iPads pro Kunde. Und zwar auf Lebenszeit. Wer mehr haben will, beißt bei Apple auf Granit.


----------



## Nadeva (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Also Leuts es kann aber auch nicht sein das hier in Kommentaren wie "Ich kauf mir das Spiel und benutze den crack" quasi aufgerufen wird den Copyright einer Firma zu verletzen.Was ich hier gemerkt habe ist ein grundsätzlich zum Teil nicht vorhandenes Unrechtsbewusstsein.Ich bin mit dem DRM auch nicht glücklich aber habe selbst schon an erster Stelle erlebt wie es sein kann das eigene Produkte unrechtmäsig schrottig kopiert und billigst weiterverkauft werden.Das kann sehr schnell in den Ruin führen.Aber wenn man selbst nicht davon betroffen ist/war denkt man anscheinend anderst.Vielleicht sollte man bei den ganzen Trubel auch mal die andere Seite wenigestens versuchen zu verstehen.Das ist halt meine Meinung.

Ciao


----------



## NinjaWursti (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Nadeva schrieb:


> Also Leuts es kann aber auch nicht sein das hier in Kommentaren wie "Ich kauf mir das Spiel und benutze den crack" quasi aufgerufen wird den Copyright einer Firma zu verletzen.Was ich hier gemerkt habe ist ein grundsätzlich zum Teil nicht vorhandenes Unrechtsbewusstsein.Ich bin mit dem DRM auch nicht glücklich aber habe selbst schon an erster Stelle erlebt wie es sein kann das eigene Produkte unrechtmäsig schrottig kopiert und billigst weiterverkauft werden.Das kann sehr schnell in den Ruin führen.Aber wenn man selbst nicht davon betroffen ist/war denkt man anscheinend anderst.Vielleicht sollte man bei den ganzen Trubel auch mal die andere Seite wenigestens versuchen zu verstehen.Das ist halt meine Meinung.
> 
> Ciao


   Anscheinend hast du bei deinem selbst zitierten Satz etwas falsch verstanden: Das Spiel wird gekauft und DANN der Crack benutzt. Ob der Crack nun benutzt wird oder nicht, ändert überhaupt nichts für Ubisoft, ausser dass der Spieler nicht die ganze Zeit mit ihren Servern verbunden ist. Mal abgesehen davon dass ein Crack sowieso nicht gleich Kopieren ist.


----------



## Pinna (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Egal welcher Kopierschutz eingesetzt wird:

Wer sich das Spiel kauft oder nicht steht schon vorher fest.
Eher werden durch einen zu starken Kopierschutz noch Kunden abgeschreckt
Wer es nicht kaufen will und es sich kopieren will, der kopiert es auch.
Egal welchen Kopierschutz der Publisher verwendet oder wie lange es dauert ihn zu knacken.

Dann gibt es welche, die sich bereits von nem leichten Kopierschutz wie z.B. SafeDisc abschrecken lassen, weil sie einfach nicht die Verbindung zum Underground haben.

Ich will eines klarstellen:
Ich bin gegen illegale Kopien.

Aber es gib kaum noch Demos und wenn (laut Crytek) auch die noch kostenpflichtig werden, gute nacht....

Meiner Meinung reicht ein minimaler Kopierschutz wie z.B. Online-Registrierung (mit Widerrufsrecht) oder CD-Abfrage.

Denn die Leute, die es sich wirklich kopieren wollen, die kopieren auch.
Dagegen hilft kein Kopierschutz der Welt


----------



## IMEAN (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

alter Hut - geht schon seit 10.4.

und warum wird ein solcher Kommentar gelöscht????


----------



## Gustav2008 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die News hier sind schon berechtigt, die ersten "cracks" haben zwar die Spiele laufen lassen, hatten aber noch Probleme, man konnte lt. Aussagen der Cracking-Gruppen nicht wirklich spielen - Speicherpunkte, Missionen, ... - konnten nicht gestartet werden. Auch die ersten ServerEMU waren nicht perfekt.

Wer auf Unbisoft-Spiele nicht verzichten kann, hat ein Suchtproblem, oder ist einfach passiv sadistisch.

Ubisoft wird daran festhalten wenn a) genügend Umsatz in den ersten Wochen gemacht wurde, wo Spiele noch nicht gecrackt waren und b) wenn es absehbar ist, dass die Cracker auch für neue Titel jedesmal die ServerEMUs neu schreiben bzw. die Checkpoints neue austesten und auslesen müssen. Durch den Aufwand für Cracker hat Unbisoft einfach (noch) einen Zeitvorsprung.

In Krieg zwischen Publisher und Crackern, steht der Kunde als unbeteiligter Kollateralschaden. Nur ohne Kunden kein Ubisoft, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum soll der Ehrliche darunter leiden, dass *andere *eine Straftat begehen?



zunächst mal (auch wenn es mit unserem thema überhaupt nix zu tun hat): das ist doch wohl beinahe immer so. restriktionen von staatswegen treffen in der mehrzahl IMMER unschuldige.

oder hast du vor ne bombe mit in irgendein flugzeug zu schmuggeln? ich vermute mal nicht. 
wirst du trotzdem gefilzt? ich denke ja, oder?




> Und so ist es auch hier...die Spieler werden stets überwacht, weil man ihnen dauernd unterstellt, sie würden etwas kriminelles tut. Man behandelt seine Kunden wie Schwerverbrecher.


nein, so ist es hier nicht: du kaufst ein spiel FREIWILLIG! das ist der unterschied. du wirst VOR dem kauf deutlich (ich meine jetzt die ubi-spiele) darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das spiel eine permanente i-net verbindung voraussetzt. wenn du dann zugreifst, stimmst du dem zu. ganz einfach. wenn du dich dann "kriminalisiert" fühlst -sorry- das ist einfach nur lächerlich. 

und es ist ja nun wirklich nicht so, dass es -bislang zumindest- nicht genügend alternativen gäbe. eigentlich setzt nur ubi (konsequent) auf dieses system und eas c&c 4 auch in gewisser weise, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

und noch einmal: ob ubi damit erfolg hat oder nicht, das wissen wir doch alle überhaupt nicht. auch du kannst da nichts belegen, oder etwa doch?


----------



## olafplayer (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die Gameindustrie hat in Vergangenheit einfach den Fehler gemacht den Kopierschutz  zu erfinden ,denn der Kopierschutz schadet nur einem nämlich dem normalen Käufer.


----------



## Klischeepunk (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Tja was soll man weiter sagen. Die Cracker schaffens halt immer wieder ein statisches System zu zerlegen. Big Deal. Das eigentlich irre ist, dass die Firmen lieber an ihrem bekloppten Kopierschutzsystem festhalten als durch Qualität dafür zu sorgen, dass mehr Leute LUST haben ihre Produkt ehrlich zu erwerben. 

Wieviele Leute laden sich Games erstmal runter um einen echten Eindruck zu bekommen - über Demos und was diese vorheucheln brauchen wir hier nicht zu reden - spielen 2 Stunden und recyclen diesen "Fortsetzung der Fortsetzung" Müll schnellstgehend wieder von ihrem System?  Gleichzeitig werden durch immer "bessere" Kopierschutzmechanismen ehrliche Käufer verprellt, die nun dazu übergehen sich ASAP die cracks zu besorgen, damit sie ihr spiel auch geniessen können wenn die Leitung mal tot ist, oder wenn sie nicht das ganz spezielle DVD Laufwerk von "MaxtorSamsungSiemens" haben, sondern irgendein anderes. 

Die Spiele - und auch Musik - Industrie verprellt ihren eigenen Kundenkreis und versucht im Gegenzug "härter" gegen Raubmordkopierer vorzugehen. Da kann ich nur sagen viel Glück: Die Raubmordkopierer werden der Industrie immer einen Schritt voraus sein, weil sie nicht aus BWLern bestehen sondern meist Leute mit einem gewissen verstand sind, denen es völlig Banane ist ob irgend ein Manager seine zig Millionen nicht mehr erhält. 

Hierzu btw. ich hab die letzten Jahre kaum von Firmen gehört die aufgrund böser Raubmordkopierer ihren Laden dicht machen mussten. Ich hab aber von vielen Entwicklungsabteilungen gehört die aufgrund von Fehlmanagement und einfach nur dummen Publishern ihren laden dicht machen konnten. 

Ich kann nur hoffen dass viele Firmen dem Beispiel von bspw. UnknownWorlds folgen und lästigen Balast kurzerhand übergehen. 

Nunja. Kurzum: Ubisoft: HAHAHAHA. Versager. 
Skid Row: Ich finds klasse, dass ihr euch noch für die Herausforderung bedankt. Hoffentlich kommt bald ne neue  
DRM/Patent/Sonstige Trolle und Spinner: Tja, ihr seid überholt Jungs, das ist das echt positive an der Wirtschaft: Sie wird euch vernichten. 

Und zu guter letzt: Ich schreibe aus Sicht eines Softwareentwicklers. Nur um alle Mißverständnisse und Flamereien auszuschließen.


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Haha is ja zu geil!  
"Danke Ubisoft, das war eine echte Herausforderung für uns. [...] Das nächste Mal konzentriert euch auf eure Spiele und nicht auf das DRM-System. Das war der Horror für alle treuen Käufer. Wir machen ihre Leben jetzt leichter."


----------



## Kampfzwerg1231 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Danke!
Jetzt kann auch ich wieder Ubisoft-Spiele Kaufen und unterwegs zocken. Auf Autobahneb ist es echt schwierig permanent eine Internetverbindung zu halten.


----------



## Chronik (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin kauf ich mir Spiele. Die die scheisse aussehen lass ich im Laden liegen und lass sie Spiel sein, die Spiele die mich von der Grafik und vom Aufbau/Story überzeugen die kauf ich mir.
Find ich eh blöd/scheisse das die meisten Firmen jetzt darauf setzten das man die ganze Zeit Online sein muss, wenn man das Spiel spielen will.
N1 das endlich mal wieder einer bewiesen hat/welche bewiesen haben das man immer spiele immer Cracken kann, noch zumindestens. Das war hoffentlich mal ein Lektion.
Man sollte sich, zumindestens bei manchen Firmen, mehr auf die Grafik und Story konzentrieren und nicht nur auf den Kopierschutz weil, wo schon gesagt, man immer noch Spiele Cracken kann!!!

Gruß


----------



## DarthDevil (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Kampfzwerg 123 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Jetzt kann auch ich wieder Ubisoft-Spiele Kaufen und unterwegs zocken. Auf Autobahneb ist es echt schwierig permanent eine Internetverbindung zu halten.


   also ich kauf sie trotzdem nicht, auch wenn es mit cracks möglich ist offline zu spielen, so eine verbrecherische unternehmenspolitik unterstütze ich auf keinen fall, die sehen von mir keinen einzigen cent mehr, auch nicht für konsolenspiele.


----------



## OneC1 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Es heißt 'SKiDROW' und nicht "Skid Row" -.- .. wenn man News veröffentlicht, dann bitte mit korrekten Angaben.


----------



## ferrari2k (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Kampfzwerg 123 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Jetzt kann auch ich wieder Ubisoft-Spiele Kaufen und unterwegs zocken. Auf Autobahneb ist es echt schwierig permanent eine Internetverbindung zu halten.


Und was genau änderst du damit?
Du belohnst UbiSoft dafür, dass du dir illegalerweise Cracks besorgen musst um dein Spiel so nutzen zu können wie du das willst?
Kann nicht dein Ernst sein, oder?


----------



## Katattafisch (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

glückwünsche an SKiDROW dafür! kann ich nur begrüßen, dass dieses system gecrackt wurde. eine zumutung für den käufer ist noch recht freundlich ausgedrückt. wer ernsthaft glaubt, er könne einen uncrackbaren kopier- bzw. spielschutz entwerfen, muss allerdings auch zwangsläufig eines besseren belehrt werden. ich hoffe, dass sich dieser fauxpas auch auf die verkaufszahlen niedergeschlagen hat!


----------



## Pwned666 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gustav2008 schrieb:


> In Krieg zwischen Publisher und Crackern, steht der Kunde als unbeteiligter Kollateralschaden. Nur ohne Kunden kein Ubisoft, wir werden sehen.



Ohne Kunden - Keine neuen PC Spiele
Kunden hat Ubisoft durch PS3 und Xbox360 genug.

Wenn man der Gamestar glauben kann macht der PC um die 6-7% umsatz für Ubisoft aus. Ob Ubisoft nun paar Kunden verliert durch den Kopierschutz oder Geld verliert durch "Schwarzkopien" dürfe wohl so ziemlich egal für Ubisoft sein.

Wenn ein neuer Kopierschutz erscheint und er am selben Tag oder sogar noch davor (Spore) gecrackt ist. Dann kann man wirklich laut schreien das der Kopierschutz müll ist und nichts bringt. Aber nicht bei Ubisofts system das über zwei Monate funktioniert hat (jetzt heist es abwarten wielang die Cracker brauchen für Siedler 7 und die anderen Ubisoft Spiele die noch erscheinen werden... wird es ebenso über einen Monat dauern hat der Kopierschutz seinen Zweck erfüllt)

Ich fänd es mal toll wenn ein Kopierschutz rauskäme der funktioniert. Dann könnte man mal zum Kumpel gehen und ihm zeigen das man das neue Spiel hat (wie es früher auch war wo internet noch nicht so verbreitet war)
Nicht wie heutzutage wo so oder so jeder alles hat da alles umsonst im internet verteilt wird und man sich verarscht vor kommt für ein Singleplayer spiel geld auszugeben. 
Das funktioniert doch ohne Probleme auf der PS3... da kann man noch Stolz sein wenn man ein God of War3 zuhause hat.


----------



## Miggimoto (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich finde es nach wie vor einfach nur eine Frechheit, daß man bei einem Spiel, das man NICHT online spielt, online sein muss. Ich denke man kauft sich bei den Software-Preisen / Spiele-Preisen eigentlich auch das Recht mit, wann immer man will (unabhängig von der Erreichbarkeit der Kopierschutz-Server) und wo man will (unabhängig von der Anwesenheit einer Internet-Verbindung). Dass eine iNet-Verbindung bei Online-Spielen erforderlich ist ist selbstredent. Aber bei sogen. Offline-Games? FRECHHEIT!
Ich spiele beispielsweise auch gerne mal im Zug oder auf unserer Almhütte (Laptop stets dabei) - Ubisoft-Games (Assasins Creed 1 habe ich mir damal orig. gekauft!) werde ich dann wohl vorerst nicht mehr kaufen. Wohlgemerkt habe ich in meiner über 20 Jahre langen Spieler-Karriere (C64, Amiga, Gameboy, PC) über 10.000 Euro (früher noch DM) für Spiele-Software ausgegeben. Fühle mich als Kunde bevormundet - und das mag ich nicht... zumal, wenn der Hersteller dann auch noch mit Ausfällen am Wochenende zu kämpfen hat, wie es beispielsweise bei Ubisoft der Fall war.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmersamkeit,
Miggi


----------



## Shooter16 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich ziehe es im Momet noch konsequent durch und kaufe KEINE Spiele mit diesem Kopierschutz. Raubkopien kommen für mich nicht in Frage! Schade, weil ich kene Assasins Creed2 bzw. Siedler 7 gekauft hätte... Mich hat Ubisoft derzeit als Kunden verloren! Weil irgendwo hört der Spass auf und ich bin selbst Softwareentwickler.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Schon allein der Titel; "Cracker verspotten den Publisher"

Als wenn es ein Schlagabtausch wäre. Ich mache einen Kopierschutz, und Du versuchst ihn zu cracken. 

Das wäre ja ein spannender Wettkamp, wenn es nicht um Geld ginge. Cracker und Hersteller sind ja sogesehn nicht Kumpels, die sich treffen und dann dieses Spiel spielen, cracker gegen Kopierschutzprogrammierer.


Sicher, ich würde lügen wenn ich behaupten würde, nie einen No-DVD-Crack auf der bekannten Seite gesaugt zu haben, klar, vorallem in der Azubizeit war das so, dennoch, hatte ich immer ein schlechtes Gewissen. Nie dachte ich mir "haha, die Deppen kaufen sich die Spiele und ich habe sie praktisch umsonst.

Nun ja. aber eine tolle LEistung der Cracker. Ich denke, es ist nicht ohne, cracken zu können. Oder kennt sich jemand damit aus? Ist es schwer gewesen, AC2 zu cracken?


gruß
Jan


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (25. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich persönlich denke mal das es hier weniger um den sportlichen Gedanken geht ein Spiel zu hacken.
Es ist doch einfach so, dass die Spielefirmen heute viel zu viel Zeit und auch Geld in diese Art von Sicherheit stecken und dann in den meissten Fällen das Spiel leider etwas zu kurz kommt.
Der Online Zwang an sich ist sowieso für die Tonne, da wenn ich Alleine spielen will dies für unnötig halte. Auch wenn es sich sowieso um Spiele handelt, die man nur alleine spielen kann.
Die Firmen versauen sich so Ihren Ruf. Denn letztlich ist noch Alles gehckt worden und das wird sich sicherlich auch nicht ändern! Denn für Alles gibt es eine Lösung.
Diese Schutzsysteme sind dabei leider sehr Kundenunfreundlich egal welcher!
Nur Raubkopien wird es sowieso immer geben schätze ich mal auch wenn ich das persönlich nicht befürworte, da wenn ein Spiel gut ist und auch sauber läuft online wie offline (je nach Spiel) dann lohnt sich der Kauf immer auch um ggf. mit dem Kauf den Absatz zu steigern und so die Chance auf einen nachfolger zu erhöhen!!
Raubkopien würden denke ich mal auch ohne Kopirschutz nicht sonderlich mehr werden!!...
No DVD oder CD ist ansich darüber hinaus super praktisch! Da man gerade wenn man viele Spiele hat nicht immer zwischen den CDs wechseln muss! Primär beim Laptop was man dann dabei hat kann man es sich sparen immer Alle CDs mitzunehmen nur weil man evt. mal das eine oder andere spielen will!

Alles in Allem sollte es wieder mehr positives für den User geben und weniger Steine die einem in den Weg gelegt werden! Denn letztlich will ja jeder nur Spaß haben!!


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



TheCruelSlayer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke mal das es hier weniger um den sportlichen Gedanken geht ein Spiel zu hacken.
> Es ist doch einfach so, dass die Spielefirmen heute viel zu viel Zeit und auch Geld in diese Art von Sicherheit stecken und dann in den meissten Fällen das Spiel leider etwas zu kurz kommt.
> Der Online Zwang an sich ist sowieso für die Tonne, da wenn ich Alleine spielen will dies für unnötig halte. Auch wenn es sich sowieso um Spiele handelt, die man nur alleine spielen kann.
> Die Firmen versauen sich so Ihren Ruf. Denn letztlich ist noch Alles gehckt worden und das wird sich sicherlich auch nicht ändern! Denn für Alles gibt es eine Lösung.
> ...


  @ Übermir

Guter Text!

Ich finde blos, Ubis Schutz ist einer, der auf jedenfall verbessert werden kann.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der ultimative Schutz ist, dass man Spiele nur noch vom Server des Hersteller, irgendwie spielt, dass die daten garnicht erst auf den heimischen Rechenr geladen werden, wie das wohl im Falle von AC2 ist. Sowas wäre dann für mich uncrackbar, es sei denn es gibt irgendwo Maulwürfe.

Digitaler Diebstahl wird immer noch nicht ernst genommen. In der Regel wird man nie erwischt. Also warum soll man, wenn man kein Geld ausgeben muss, 50 € ausgeben. 

Das beweißt eben das, dass man sich Spiele crackt oder saugt, anstatt zu Saturn zu gehen, und dort mit nem Spiel selbiges tun. Klappt meisten nicht, also wirds auch sein gelassen.

Kannte mal einen der wen kennt dessen Schwager...er behauptete, wieso er für Musik denn zahlen soll, dass er das nicht einsieht warum man für Daten die man nicht anfassen kann, Geld ausgeben soll.

Naja, er wollte nicht raffen, dass die Musik sich noch von alleine komponiert. Naja, egal. Gute Nacht.


gruß
jan


----------



## Pope (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Es gibt definitiv keinen Kopierschutz, der nicht irgendwann geknackt wird. Und je komplexer der Kopierschutz ist, umso mehr Gängeleien muss der Käufer hinnehmen. Das die Umsätze bei Ubisoft immer noch ausreichen weiterhin auf DRM zu setzen zeigt nur, dass es noch viel zu viele Käufer gibt, die nicht genau bescheid wissen oder denen die Gängeleien egal. Die Unwissenden und die Gleichgültigen müssen aktiv aufgeklärt und auf die Seite der Gegner von DRM gezogen werden. Erst dann werden die Umsätze sinken und vielleicht für ein Umdenken bei den Herstellern sorgen.
Bis es soweit ist, kaufe ich jedenfalls keine Spiele mehr die mit DRM ausgestattet sind. Und schon gar nicht von Ubisoft.


----------



## Pinna (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der ultimative Schutz ist, dass man Spiele nur noch vom Server des Hersteller, irgendwie spielt, dass die daten garnicht erst auf den heimischen Rechenr geladen werden, wie das wohl im Falle von AC2 ist. Sowas wäre dann für mich uncrackbar,


Sollte es dazu kommen kann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Cracker und Hacker erst recht die Brechstange auspacken



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> es sei denn es gibt irgendwo Maulwürfe.


Maulwürfe gibt es überall.



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> dass man Spiele nur noch vom Server des Hersteller, irgendwie spielt,
> dass die daten garnicht erst auf den heimischen Rechenr geladen werden
> +
> dass er das nicht einsieht warum man für Daten
> die man nicht anfassen kann, Geld ausgeben soll.


Zähl 1 + 1 zusammen

Wenn man aber wie z.B. bei GTA 4 nen Stadtführer und Stadtplan bekommt, oder bei anderen den Soundtrack dazu oder wie bei MW2 für die Xbox (hmm.. Prestige hat es irgendwie nicht auf den PC geschafft, obwohl Nachtsichtgeräte meines Erachtens CrossPlatform sind  ) 

Ubisoft kein Handbuch mehr wegen Umweltschutz...

leere DVD-Hülle + leere DVD kosten ca. 2-3 €
noch mit Holzfarben vorne und hinten die Hülle bemalen, dann hat man das gleiche Produkt (unter Umständen ohne Kopierschutz). Ok, ein Blatt Papier braucht es noch...

Das Geld geht bei der Entwicklung eines neuen Kopierschutzes drauf, der sowieso geknackt wird...

Ich glaube zwar nicht dass es ganz ohne Kopierschutz geht, aber so wie z.B. SafeDisc geht für mich in Ordnung.
Denn wer es sich gratis besorgen will, besorgt es sich auch. Da hilft kein Kopierschutz der Welt.

Wie wärs mit nem Kopierschutz der bei der Installation die Echtheit des CD-Keys online überprüft und dann Ruhe gibt?
Ein leichter Kopierschutz schreckt bereits einige Kopierer ab.
Danach wirds eigentlich nur noch für den ehrlichen Kunden blöd.

"So ein Kopierschutz stört mich nicht" - naja,... vielleicht noch nicht oder vielleicht weil wir nicht wissen was genau da übertagen wird.
Wie einige Vorposter schon geschrieben haben: Lemminge

Ich werde auch nicht aufgrund solcher Kopierschutzmechanismen auf Konsolen umsteigen.
Denn wenn die Spieler das tun, ist die Spieleplattform PC tot.

Die Kunden/Clans/Communities/Fans/nenntEsWieIhrEsWollt werden im moment derbe verarscht.
Und je mehr man sagt "mir egal, betrifft mich ja nicht, bei mir läufts ja" desto mehr wird der Kunde gemolken.
siehe Teufelskreis

Es gibt in diesem Forum anscheinend wenige, die weiter als bis zum Brett vor dem Kopf denken...
Auch wenn es euch (im moment) nicht betrifft, versucht es zumindest mal aus z.B. meiner Warte aus zu sehen.
(Ähnliche Entwicklung: LAN-Modus, Dedicated Server)

PS: Ja, jeder kann mit seinem Geld tun was er will. Ich kann niemandem Vorschreiben was er zu tun hat. usw


----------



## DarthDevil (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Shooter16 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe es im Momet noch konsequent durch und kaufe KEINE Spiele mit diesem Kopierschutz. Raubkopien kommen für mich nicht in Frage! Schade, weil ich kene Assasins Creed2 bzw. Siedler 7 gekauft hätte... Mich hat Ubisoft derzeit als Kunden verloren! Weil irgendwo hört der Spass auf und ich bin selbst Softwareentwickler.


   das mach ich bereits seit steam so, schon damals war mir klar das es nur schlimmer werden kann wenn man sowas finanziell unterstützt. find ich auch echt sehr schade das das heute schon akzeptiert ist, da bin ich doch stolz das ich immer noch keine einzige software mit onlineaktivierung besitze( ausgenommen höchstens windows, weil da einfach keine wahl bleibt). selbst auf gta4 hab ich verzichtet, und dabei bin ich eigentlich totaler gta-fan. aber ubisoft hat sichs eh bereits mit securom und tages bei mir verscherzt, da hab ich schon auf spiele wie far cry 2 und anno1404 +addon verzichtet, jetzt kommen halt noch siedler 7 und ruse dazu und mit sicherheit in zukunft noch weitere.


----------



## Vordack (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> ( ausgenommen höchstens windows, weil da einfach keine wahl bleibt).


Natürlich! Linux  Sei wenigstens Konsequent wenn Du schon anfängst 

Ich finde mit so einer Einstzellung ist man restlos veraltet und geht nicht mit der Zeit. Nichts für Ungut. Ich bin selbst schon 34, finde aber daß bei Steam z.B. die Vorteile überwiegen. Sowieso mit den ganzen Internetmöglichkeiten (Vorausgesetzt man hat ne schnelle Internet-Leitung, das meiner Ansicht nach einzige Problem bei der Sache da es Regionen gibt die noch nicht so ausgebaut sind)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem Bad Company 2 onlone gekauft. Ich kann es mir jetzt auf jedem PC wo ich gerade bin via EA-Download Manager runterladen und installieren. Brauche nur meinen Key dazu. So etwas finde ich genial! So etwas  und mehr ghet ja bei Steam auch.

Allerdings finde ich das solche Sachen mit dem aktuellen Thema wenig bis gar nichts zu tun haben. Steam Spiele kann man auch offline spielen. Und genau darum gehts hier.

Ein Offline Spiel einem Online Zwang aufzutischen - das geht ja mal gar nicht! UbiSoft hat noch einen Kunden verloren.


----------



## PcNubi (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

ich glaube gar nicht, dass die cracker, die spiele wegen der intellektuellen herausforderung cracken. Ich meine, dass zum überwiegenden Teil, den Firmen lediglich finanzieller Schaden zugefügt werden soll. Konkurrenten könnten daran natürlich auch beteiligt sein.


----------



## drumnbass (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



PcNubi schrieb:


> ich glaube gar nicht, dass die cracker, die spiele wegen der intellektuellen herausforderung cracken. Ich meine, dass zum überwiegenden Teil, den Firmen lediglich finanzieller Schaden zugefügt werden soll. Konkurrenten könnten daran natürlich auch beteiligt sein.


ich glaube, nein, ich bin zu 150% davon überzeugt, dass die hacker von firmen finanziert werden, nur damit sie selbst wieder in den nachrichten stehen.. um so die verkäufe anzukurbeln..

mitleidserregend..


----------



## Methodx (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Ich finde blos, Ubis Schutz ist einer, der auf jedenfall verbessert werden kann.


Ja wie wäre es damit das ehrliche Käufer endlich mal in Ruhe spielen können





> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der ultimative Schutz ist, dass man Spiele nur noch vom Server des Hersteller, irgendwie spielt, dass die daten garnicht erst auf den heimischen Rechenr geladen werden, wie das wohl im Falle von AC2 ist. Sowas wäre dann für mich uncrackbar, es sei denn es gibt irgendwo Maulwürfe.


So was in der Art macht ja UBi, du darfst nur nicht vergessen das so was, um so mehr Daten der Käufer nicht hat, um so mehr Traffic sowie Last und damit Kosten verursacht wird. Und die Leitungen beim Käufer muss auch schnell sein. Also noch mal weniger Kunden.
Und der ganz Aufwand dafür das dann die Cracker entweder die Server hacken oder den ganzen Kram mit streamen 




Pinna schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Kopierschutz der bei der Installation die Echtheit des CD-Keys online überprüft und dann Ruhe gibt?
> Ein leichter Kopierschutz schreckt bereits einige Kopierer ab.
> Danach wirds eigentlich nur noch für den ehrlichen Kunden blöd.


So was nennt man DRM


----------



## Bleeze (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Mal ganz einfach gefragt: War das nicht absehbar?
Bei Ubisoft arbeiten... einfach mal geschätzt, höchstens 30-40 Leute an DRM-Systemen. Da draußen gibt es aber Millionen Leute, die sich mit Software auskennen. Dass keiner von denen in der Lage sein sollte, das System zu knacken, ist für mich unvorstellbar.


----------



## DarthDevil (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Vordack schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ( ausgenommen höchstens windows, weil da einfach keine wahl bleibt).
> ...


linux ist ja schön und gut, aber als gamer einfach keine lösung.


Vordack schrieb:


> Ich finde mit so einer Einstzellung ist man restlos veraltet und geht nicht mit der Zeit. Nichts für Ungut. Ich bin selbst schon 34, finde aber daß bei Steam z.B. die Vorteile überwiegen. Sowieso mit den ganzen Internetmöglichkeiten (Vorausgesetzt man hat ne schnelle Internet-Leitung, das meiner Ansicht nach einzige Problem bei der Sache da es Regionen gibt die noch nicht so ausgebaut sind)


also wenn ich mir eine software kaufe dann erwarte ich einfach das ich die ohne die geringsten einschränkungen nutzen kann, ansonsten ist es mir einfach das geld nicht wert. und eine online aktivierung reicht schon aus damit das nicht mehr sichergestellt ist, wenn mal kein internet da ist kann ich nicht installiere, und das kommt oft genug vor bei mir.


Vordack schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem Bad Company 2 onlone gekauft. Ich kann es mir jetzt auf jedem PC wo ich gerade bin via EA-Download Manager runterladen und installieren. Brauche nur meinen Key dazu. So etwas finde ich genial! So etwas  und mehr ghet ja bei Steam auch.


also mal abgesehen davon das ich sowieso keine download versionen kaufe, seh ich das eher als nachteil. wenn ich ein spiel irgendwo spielen hab will dann hab ich auch die cd dabei, die brauch ich nur einlegen und schon kann ich installieren. bei meiner lahmen internet verbindung(geht hier leider nicht schneller) hab ich bei modernen spielen ne zusätzliche wartezeit von 1 bis 3 tagen!


Vordack schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich das solche Sachen mit dem aktuellen Thema wenig bis gar nichts zu tun haben. Steam Spiele kann man auch offline spielen. Und genau darum gehts hier.


kommt ganz drauf an wie man das sieht, bei einer diskussion über das ubi-drm find ich es jedenfallst ganz und gar nicht abwegig auch andere drm-systeme anzusprechen.


Vordack schrieb:


> Ein Offline Spiel einem Online Zwang aufzutischen - das geht ja mal gar nicht! UbiSoft hat noch einen Kunden verloren.


na hoffentlich verlieren sie nach und nach alle.


----------



## thurius (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> TheCruelSlayer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich persönlich denke mal das es hier weniger um den sportlichen Gedanken geht ein Spiel zu hacken.
> ...


tja die meisten schreck es halb das man für ladendiebstahl in den knast kommt bei software haben viele kein *Unrechtsbewusstsein*

aber ist schon komich 

das geld für den 1500€highend pc hat man

das geld für den 50" plasma/lcd/led tv hat man

das geld für eine heimkino anlage hat man

aber keine 50€ für spiele



ich glaube wenn man diese luxusgüter genau so gut klauen kann wie software hätten 
wir gar kein platz mehr im gefängnis für die ganzen ladendiebe


----------



## xbox360player (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die zukunft is ein völlig Virtueller Computer!!!!!!!!!Ich brauch nur ne internet verbindung und nen monitor,und alles andere wird gestreamt!!Das wird kommen-dann is schluss mit haCKEN CRACKEN USW!!!Ausser es gibt gruppen die sich sowas leisten können dann gibtz natürlich freie server oder so waswo mann dann von dennen streamt statt von UBISOFT-lol


----------



## Pokegreis (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Da kann ich einfach nur sagen: gedisst...
Ich meine...Okay...Eigentlich ist es schon Traurig, das solche Gruppen alles dran setzen einen Kopierschutz zu umgehen...Machen wir uns nichts vor...Solche Cracks sind für Kopien...Das ist genau so wie das man im Laden Bongs kaufen kann und einem unterstellt wird, das man damit nur Tabak raucht...
Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es wiederrum so, das die Publisher etc. es uns ja auch nicht einfach machen...In diesem Spiel sind eigentlich nur die ehrlichen Käufer die verlierer...


----------



## AcIDburst (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



thurius schrieb:


> tja die meisten schreck es halb das man für ladendiebstahl in den knast kommt bei software haben viele kein *Unrechtsbewusstsein*
> 
> aber ist schon komich
> 
> ...



Deinen Luxus bzw Dein Einkommen möchte ich haben    
Als Student ist man dank Studiengebühren trotz Nebenjob von sowas meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## anjuna80 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



AcIDburst schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > tja die meisten schreck es halb das man für ladendiebstahl in den knast kommt bei software haben viele kein *Unrechtsbewusstsein*
> ...


Tendenziell stimmt das aber schon. Für Technikkram ist oft Geld vorhanden, aber um sich dann mal ein Spiel oder eine Blu-Ray zu kaufen, fehlt dann plötzlich die Kohle.


----------



## Angeldust (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Hm ich habe sowohl Kohle für High-End PC als auch für den Plasma als auch für die Spiele...und man mags kaum glauben ich kaufe mir auch Spiele... nur eben keine mehr von Ubisoftt obwohl ich alle SC-Teile  gespielt habe und AC1 toll fand.

Ich gebe wirklich gerne und bereitwillig Geld für gute Spiele aus (auch als Vollpreistitel) aber die neusten Titel von Ubisoft kann man wirklich nur als Raubkopie genießen ohne den Deppen spielen zu dürfen...


----------



## Odin333 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> AcIDburst schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thurius schrieb:
> ...


Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss nennt man das.

1500€ für PC - Arbeiten kann ich auchnoch damit + Haltbarkeit min. 4 Jahre = 1.00€ pro Tag
50"Plasma (wollen wirs mal nicht übertreiben: 40") 800€ + Haltbarkeit min 8 Jahre = 0.30€ pro Tag
50€ Spiel - oft nur 2 oder 3 Tage Spielspass (wenn überhaupt) = 20€ pro Tag


----------



## KHAZAR (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> AcIDburst schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thurius schrieb:
> ...


Ich glaube der größte Gedanke ist der: Ich kann mit einem Plasma tausende von Blu-Rays und Spiele konsumieren, aber eine Blu-Ray schaut man sich vllt 1-2 mal an und dann nicht mehr.. man könnte das mit einer geladenen Waffe vergleichen die aber nur ein, zwei Schuss hat und du dir genau überlegen musst ob die Waffe gut genug ist das sie rechtfertigt nur so wenig Munition zu haben..
Ein weiterer Punkt ist das du für einen Plasma/Rechner Werte hast die dir im Falle des Rechners sofort sagen was auf dich zukommt und beim Plasma 50% aussagekräftig sind. Die restlichen 50% kann man sich entweder selbst von überzeugen(Selbsttest -> bei Filmen/Spielen nur bedingt möglich), oder Kundenreviews(die man auch bei Filmen und Spielen hat, ABER bei Filmen/Spielen spielt die eigene Meinung eine riesige Rolle[Stichwort: subjektiv/objektiv])

Ich informiere mich bei allen Dingen, die ich mir kaufe, sehr genau, aber nur bei Filmen/Spielen habe ich immer die größere Angst das es sie die Erwartungen nicht erfüllen.

P.S. Ich spreche nur im Allgemeinen, ich bin nicht allwissend und ich vertrete auch nicht die Welt   



Odin333 schrieb:


> Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss nennt man das.
> 
> 1500€ für PC - Arbeiten kann ich auchnoch damit + Haltbarkeit min. 4 Jahre = 1.00€ pro Tag
> 50"Plasma (wollen wirs mal nicht übertreiben: 40") 800€ + Haltbarkeit min 8 Jahre = 0.30€ pro Tag
> 50€ Spiel - oft nur 2 oder 3 Tage Spielspass (wenn überhaupt) = 20€ pro Tag



Odin333s Post unterstreicht das nochmal, das ist genau das was meine


----------



## anjuna80 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Odin333 schrieb:


> 1500€ für PC - Arbeiten kann ich auchnoch damit + Haltbarkeit min. 4 Jahre = 1.00€ pro Tag
> 50"Plasma (wollen wirs mal nicht übertreiben: 40") 800€ + Haltbarkeit min 8 Jahre = 0.30€ pro Tag
> 50€ Spiel - oft nur 2 oder 3 Tage Spielspass (wenn überhaupt) = 20€ pro Tag


Es geht ja mehr darum, ob das Geld vorhanden ist oder nicht. Und wer sich das ganze Equipment leisten kann, kann sich auch die dazugehörigen Spiele leisten.
Und so eine Rechnung ist natürlich keine Grundlage. Die Preise setzten sich nicht aus der Haltbarkeit des Produktes zusammen, sondern aus den Entwicklungs- und Produktionskosten. 
Wenn du nur so denkst, dafst du nicht
ins Kino gehen (2 Std/Film, 8 Euro) = 96 Euro/Tag
ins Restaurant gehen (2 Std/Essen, 20 Euro) = 240 Euro/Tag
etc.


----------



## KHAZAR (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1500€ für PC - Arbeiten kann ich auchnoch damit + Haltbarkeit min. 4 Jahre = 1.00€ pro Tag
> ...


Deine Beispiele sind total abwegig, denn: mir wird das Essen und alles was dazu gebraucht wird gestellt und beim Kino bekomme ich eine riesige Leinwand, heftigen Sound und einen Sitz. Kannst du das Spiel einfach so spielen? Ich stell mir gerade vor wie jmd in der Gegend steht und die DVD aufn Finger steckt und dreht ^^

Es geht nie mehr darum ob das Geld vorhanden ist, wer(ausser ein paar selbstzerstörerische Leute) will denn bitte nicht das sein/ihr Geld gut angelegt ist? Nur weil ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren Geld verdiene ist doch meine Angst das ich vllt Müll gekauft habe nicht verpufft(kleiner geworden ist sie natürlich, aber auch nur von OMFG zu OMG)


----------



## anjuna80 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



KHAZAR schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Odin333 schrieb:
> ...


Natürlich hinken die Vergleiche, aber es kommt nur auf die Kernaussage an. Die Angemessenheit des Preises ist nicht der Preis im Verhältnis zur Nutzungsdauer. Natürlich kann jeder persönlich für sich so rechnen, aber dann sollte er gar nicht erst mit dem Hobby Computerspiele anfangen. Und selbst dort gibt es ja differenzen, ich weiss nicht wie lange ich schon an BG2 gesessen habe.


----------



## RonTaboga (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Wenn Ubi Soft es auf Dauer schafft, durch die ganzen angeblichen Raubmordkopierenden Leute welche vor lauter Erwartungsdruck und mangels Crack das Spiel dann doch in den ersten 1-2 Wochen kaufen Mehrgewinne einzufahren, dann hat sich der neue Schutz (zumindest für Ubi) irgendwo gelohnt (für Kunden ist und bleibt er eine Frechheit sonderngleichen)

Ich vermute aber eher, dass hier wiedermal die Herren von Ubi einfach den hirnlosen Spatz vom Dach geholt haben, und sich wiedermal in der Illusion gewälzt haben, dass man einen uncrackbaren Kopierschutz entwickelt hat.

Wann kommt endlich die Erkenntnis, dass sich ein Krieg gegen die Crackergruppen nicht lohnt und solche Kopierschutzaktionen noch zusätzlichen Kollateralschaden an der eigenen zahlungsbereiten Kundschaft entstehen lassen?


----------



## KHAZAR (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> KHAZAR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


Anfangen kann man schon damit nur sollte man Frust überstehen können, wenn man sich nach langem überlegen doch vergriffen hat        und das Zurückgeben etc. wird halt immer mehr erschwert.
Natürlich entscheidet jeder für sich selbst, aber die Erfahrung zeigt: Menschen sind sich bei z.B. Fernsehern etc. wesentlich sicherer eine gute Entscheidung getroffen zu haben als bei FIlmen/Spielen ^^

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher das die meisten wissen das die Nutzungsdauer/Nutzbarkeit für die Preise keine Rolle spielen, aber man erwartet das die Vertreiber wissen, das es für den Kunden eine große Rolle spielt. Im Moment wird dieser Eindruck ,aber nicht vermittelt und deswegen steigt der Frust(und Fehlkäufe werden zu einer immer unangenehmeren Sache). Ich spiele auch sehr gerne BF: Bad company 2 und werde es auch noch lange spielen, aber die Zweifel mit denen ich das Spiel gekauft habe waren nunmal da    klar haben Rollenspiele und online-Shooter und und und Möglichkeit länger zu begeistern, aber 50€ für Mist ausgegeben haben und dann vllt nichtmal zurückgeben können? Das gibts nunmal nicht in jedem Bereich ^^


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Es geht doch garnicht darum, dass das Geld für Highend da ist.

Was bleibt einem schon übrig, als die Dinger legal zu kaufen? Liesen sich TVs, Elektrogeräte etc, einfach klauen, würde man auch das tun.

Ich sage es nochmal. Software ist nicht anfassbar.  Die Hersteller können nur noch bessere Schutzsysteme entwickeln. UBI geht da in die richtige Richtung. Alle die das nicht finden, mögen sich bitte dazu äußern warum und weshalb.

Und klar glaube ich, dass viele bei AC2 probleme hatten. Sicher, es ist ja auch eine neue Technik, und nicht alels was neu ist, muss auf Anhieb funktionieren! Zu behaupten, ich zahle dafür, also MUSS es 100ig laufen, geht nun mal nicht. Da arbeiten immer noch MEnschen, die bekanntlich auch Fehler machen können und...dürfen!



Welcher Kopierschutz mich aber RICHTIG wütend macht ist, die endliche Anzahl an Installationen. Sowas finde ich pure Dreisitgkeit! Zwar kann man den Hersteller kontaktieren bla bla.
Sowas finde ich aber  einfach pfui. Auch wenn ich ansich nicht verstehe, wieso die LEute ihre Spiele dauernd de- und wieder installieren wollen. Das ist aber wieder die persönliche Einstellung. Egal.


gruß
jan


----------



## KHAZAR (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Es geht doch garnicht darum, dass das Geld für Highend da ist.
> 
> Was bleibt einem schon übrig, als die Dinger legal zu kaufen? Liesen sich TVs, Elektrogeräte etc, einfach klauen, würde man auch das tun.
> 
> ...


Ich würde es eher so beschreiben: Ubisoft geht den richtigen Weg, aber die falsche Richtung     Die Welt ist noch nicht reif für Always-On, selbst Almost-Always-On hat noch Probleme heutzutage.. also so gesehen müsste es dann richtig lauten: Ubisoft geht den richtigen Weg, aber viel zu überhastet.


----------



## Bimpf100 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Hallo PC Games Redaktion,

ich habe heute euren PCGames Artikel auf S.24 der 05/2010 gelesen.
Da Ihr Onlinekopierschutz nur noch dann Punkte bei einem Test abziehen wollt wenn IHR zufällig gerade beim Test Probleme hattet mit dem Spiel, sehe ich mich gezwungen, die nächsten Tag mein PC Games ABO zu kündigen. 
Ich werfe euch ein folgendes vor:
Aus meiner Sicht steht Ihr nur auf der Seite der Spiele Industrie und habt keine "Journalistisches Rückrad ". -  So etwas nicht auf schärfste zu verurteilen als "Freier Journalist" finde ich einfach Skandalös.  Diese Art des Kopierschutz wird dem PC Spieleumfeld stark schaden. ( z. B.: Hardware für Spiele PC´s)
Habt Ihr Angst, UBISOFT und die anderen könnten euch die Werbung kürzen?
Ich glaube, das viele Normaluser die jetzt schon immer wieder Ärger mit oft unstabilen Spiele und Umgebungen zu kämpfen haben, sich mehr vom PC Spiele durch diesen userfeindlichen "Schutz" entfernen werden.

Ein weit über 10 Jahre langer Leser sagt wütend - so nicht.


----------



## Pwned666 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Hm ich habe sowohl Kohle für High-End PC als auch für den Plasma als auch für die Spiele...und man mags kaum glauben ich kaufe mir auch Spiele... nur eben keine mehr von Ubisoftt obwohl ich alle SC-Teile  gespielt habe und AC1 toll fand.
> 
> Ich gebe wirklich gerne und bereitwillig Geld für gute Spiele aus (auch als Vollpreistitel) aber die neusten Titel von Ubisoft kann man wirklich nur als Raubkopie genießen ohne den Deppen spielen zu dürfen...



Ist ja auch eine gute einstellung. So mach ich es ja genauso
Für gute Spiele geb ich gerne Geld aus. Aber sag das mal den leuten die ich so kenne.

Argumente wie: "Für ein Singleplayer Spiel geb ich keinen cent mehr aus!"
Grund? Bei einem MP Spiel geb ich 50€ aus und Spiel Monate wenn nicht Jahre daran. Somit ist das P/L verhältnis dementsprechend super. Nichtmal für Spiele wie Dragon Age wo man locker 40 Stunden dran Spielt wird Geld ausgegeben. Ich bin der einzigste der regelmässig Spiele kauft.

Verfolge das ganze schon seit einigen Jahren in Onlinekreisen oder eben Real-Freundeskreisen. Da sieht es überall gleich aus



@Bimpf100: Mal nicht übertreiben.
Bei Siedler 7 wurden Punkte abgezogen sonst hätte es locker eine 90er Wertung verdient. Man kann wegen kleinen Problemen nicht gleich ein Spiel auf 50% herunterwerten. Die Punkte wurden im Test auch angesprochen
Man sollte aus einer Mücke nicht gleich einen Elefanten machen nur weil man mit einem Punkt mit dem Spiel nicht zufrieden ist (was ebenfalls subjektiv ist)


----------



## shape19 (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*


----------



## The_Final (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Was bleibt einem schon übrig, als die Dinger legal zu kaufen? Liesen sich TVs, Elektrogeräte etc, einfach klauen, würde man auch das tun.
> 
> Ich sage es nochmal. Software ist nicht anfassbar.  Die Hersteller können nur noch bessere Schutzsysteme entwickeln. UBI geht da in die richtige Richtung. Alle die das nicht finden, mögen sich bitte dazu äußern warum und weshalb.


Hört sich das nur so an oder unterstellst du tatsächlich der Allgemeinheit, nur deshalb Dinge zu kaufen, weil das Klauen mit Aufwand und Risiko verbunden ist? :-o
Ein Kopierschutz, der den Gelegenheitskopierer vom Kopieren abhält und keinem Kunden Nachteile bringt, wäre vollkommen in Ordnung. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, ist am Ziel vorbeigeschossen, weil die Profis immer einen Weg finden werden, den Kopierschutz auszuhebeln. Dann haben wir eine Situation wie jetzt - der Schwarzkopierer ist gegenüber dem Kunden im Vorteil, denn er kann immer und überall spielen. Wie soll "kaufen Sie unser Produkt für 50€ und nutzen Sie es, wann und wie wir es Ihnen gestatten, oder besorgen Sie es sich gratis und nutzen Sie es, wie Sie wollen, ohne jede Einschränkung" jemanden zum Kauf bewegen?


> Und klar glaube ich, dass viele bei AC2 probleme hatten. Sicher, es ist ja auch eine neue Technik, und nicht alels was neu ist, muss auf Anhieb funktionieren! Zu behaupten, ich zahle dafür, also MUSS es 100ig laufen, geht nun mal nicht. Da arbeiten immer noch MEnschen, die bekanntlich auch Fehler machen können und...dürfen!


Versuch bitte, das einer Firma, die einen Großteil ihres Vertriebs via Internet erledigt, zu sagen, wenn du als Administrator für 2 größere Ausfälle des Serversystems innerhalb weniger Wochen verantwortlich bist. Aber mit den Spielern kann man es ja machen, die Spiele haben sie schon bezahlt und über die Server kommt kein Geld herein. Vielleicht sollte man sie ja übers Wochenende und ab 22 Uhr ganz abschalten, spart man sich die Wochenend- und Nachtzulagen für die Verantwortlichen.


----------



## thurius (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



The_Final schrieb:


> JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hört sich das nur so an oder unterstellst du tatsächlich der Allgemeinheit, nur deshalb Dinge zu kaufen, weil das Klauen mit Aufwand und Risiko verbunden ist? :-o


  so siehst aber zur zeit aus wenn man sich im freundes/arbeitskollegenkreis umhört
 "warum kaufen gibs doch im internet umsonst"


----------



## Pinna (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die Download-Varianten (Steam, EA-Downloader, ...) machen das Spiel inhaltsmäßig genau zu dem, was es in der Szene gibt.

Ne tolle Verpackung oder Zusätze sucht man heute vergeblich.

Original (50€) und Kopie (0€) sind vom Inhalt und Umfang gleich geworden.
(siehe mein vorheriger Post)

X-Beyond the Frontier, Inklusive einem Roman (Farnhams Legende). DAS ist ein Kopierschutz der funktioniert!
EDIT: sry, es war das AddOn xTension, kommt aber aufs selbe hinaus


----------



## Krampfkeks (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



thurius schrieb:


> The_Final schrieb:
> 
> 
> > JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:
> ...


Das hat was mit Moral und Werten zu tun, nicht mit logik.
Ich kaufe meine Spiele weil ich die Branche unterstützen will und froh bin die Entwickler unterstützen zu können. Vorallem bei Indies. Denk mal drüber nach und sags deinen Freunden - man kann sich nich gleichzeitig aufn Spiel freuen und das Hobby "zocken" haben während man es kaputt macht.


----------



## ManyMorgana (26. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

ich finds irgendwie krass...da machen sich en paar hersteller mit nem extrem nervigen kopierschutz viel mühe und er wird...geknackt!
 haha


----------



## The_Final (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Das hat was mit Moral und Werten zu tun, nicht mit logik.
> Ich kaufe meine Spiele weil ich die Branche unterstützen will und froh bin die Entwickler unterstützen zu können. Vorallem bei Indies. Denk mal drüber nach und sags deinen Freunden - man kann sich nich gleichzeitig aufn Spiel freuen und das Hobby "zocken" haben während man es kaputt macht.


Sehe ich auch so.  Wenn man nicht bereit ist, für sein Hobby auch Geld auszugeben, sollte man es vielleicht aufgeben.


----------



## Tommykocher (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

so, die siedler 7 sind auch "gefallen"... razor 1911 hat das "unmögliche" geschafft....


----------



## mkay87 (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Nächste Station: Splinter Cell: Conviction

Laut nfo hat Ubisoft es erreicht dem Wettbewerb unter den Release-Gruppen neues Feuer zu entfachen


----------



## Xypro (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Wer seine Spiele in DE kauft ist eh verarscht worden... warum bei uns für son Spiel 40-60Euro zahlen, wenn es das gleiche Spiel in anderen Ländern für umgerechnet 10-20Euro gibt (online Shops)? Gleiches Spiel, gleicher Hersteller/Publisher aber 2 enorm verschiedene Preise...


----------



## IXS (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Den "unknackbaren" Kopierschutz gibt es. Nur müsste man dafür auf bestehende technische Mechanismen wie "PC" , "Internet" , oder auch bestehende Konsolen und Marktwege verzichten.

Statt der bequemen Vermarktung per Internet auf vorgefertigten PCs mit Luxus Programmierschnittstellen, müsste der Hersteller eine eigene Hardware zum eigenen Spiel erstellen und diese über den eigenen Markt verkaufen.
Wahrscheinlich würden die Kosten für ein Spiel auf das Tausendfache steigen und der Marktweg wäre unbezahlbar, dafür könnte man jedes Produkt einzeln und sicher an den Mann bringen.

Bestehende Techniken verwenden, bestehende Transportwege verwenden.... das ist es doch das den Wert eines Computerspiels, dessen Arbeitsaufwand einige zuhause nach Feierabend erledigen, von vllt. 1.000€ Gewinn auf 10.000.000€ Gewinn, steigen lässt.
Selbst bei 80% illegaler Kopien, würde derjenige noch  2.000.000€ gut machen, also das 2000-fache verdienen.....


Was will man aber machen? Diese  Leute wollen eben schon Geld dafür haben, dass sie sich in der Nase bohren. Noch witziger ist, dass sie von der Politik unterstützt werden....


----------



## LWHAbaddon (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Razor 1911 Crack ist draußen. (Kein Server Emulator)

Message:
"Ubisoft! Nice one. Bring 'em on!" 


Im Titelbildschirm unten links, kann man wohl lauter Sprüche von Razor 1911 sehen, die unter anderem ubisoft und Skidrow verspotten.

Natürlich habe ich das nur gehört! So einen pösen Crack zu benutzen, wäre illegal! *shocked*


----------



## RonTaboga (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ist so geil was hier für Kommentare zu finden sind. Früher wäre hier alles gelöscht worden. Aber ich finds auch gut (siehe mein Avatar)   

So ein Kopierschutz gehört echt geächtet


----------



## cydrake (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich das nur gehört! So einen pösen Crack zu benutzen, wäre illegal! *shocked*



Wir laden und alle Cracks und Keygens nur runter, um die coolen Chiptunes laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Zocker134 (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ach Assasins Creed 2 ist sowieso nichts besonderes.


----------



## MrBigX (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



cydrake schrieb:


> LWHAbaddon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich habe ich das nur gehört! So einen pösen Crack zu benutzen, wäre illegal! *shocked*
> ...


Eh komm, die sind geil! Da is teilweise bessere Musik bei als bei manchem Vollpreisspiel!

...
Sind keygens eigentlich per se illegal?


----------



## veilchen (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich das nur gehört! So einen pösen Crack zu benutzen, wäre illegal! *shocked*


 NATÜRLICH - Sehr glaubhaft!

Wenn das jetzt in so großen Schritten vorangeht, dann wars das mit Ubisofts neuem Kopierschutz.
Und ich denke mal eine andere Politik einzuschlagen und den KS jetzt von sämtlichen Spielen, welche damit bestückt sind/werden wieder zu entfernen, kommt bei der Millionen Investition auch nicht in Frage.


----------



## Kutip (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Nicht dass ich es gutheiße, dass die Spielebranche durch Cracks und Raubkopiererei langsam kontinuierlich zerschossen wird... aber im Prinzip haben die Typen recht.

Die Cracks kommen immer, da können die sich sonst was einfallen lassen.
Die einzigen die darunter leiden sind die erhlichen Käufer, und da läuft doch gehörig was falsch...


----------



## flechte1802 (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Razor1911 hat jetzt auch für Siedler 7 einen wohl funktionierenden Crack rausgebracht!! Ist seit heute im Netz zu finden!! Das wars dann wohl ersmal für Ubisoft!!!!!!


----------



## Odin333 (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



MrBigX schrieb:


> ...
> Sind keygens eigentlich per se illegal?


Ne, das ist ja eigentlich nur irgendwelche Software, die alleine keine Funktion hat.
Das Benutzen selbiger ist allerdings rechtswiedrig.


----------



## butter-milch (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Der beste Kopierschutz ist und bleibt ein guter Multiplayer. Ich finde, die Publisher sollten vom Kopierschutzwahn abkommen und entweder garkeinen oder nur einen moderaten Kopierschutz verwenden, welcher dazu gedacht ist Casual-Nutzer im Zaum zu halten.

AC2 Crack von Skidrow funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, vor allem weil meine Internetverbindung mehrmals am Tag für kurze Zeit unterbrochen wird, was ansonsten nicht stören würde, wäre da nicht der Zwangsdisconnect.


----------



## KHAZAR (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die Leute von Razor1911 bedanken sich sogar wircklich xD
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P.S.
 Finally,   there's  a  chance  of  the  good  ol'  times  coming  back  (when
 protections   had  to  be  dealt  with  on  a  per  title  basis  by  skilled
 individuals)  and  an  opportunity  of  telling  the sharpies from the fakers
 again.   Thanks   Ubi!   (Yup,   we're   actually   serious  about  this   ) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und sie meinen auch das diese Serveremulation ihnen zu "billig" war und sie deswegen etwas Handfestes rausbringen wollten(und auch getan haben ^^ )


----------



## German_Ripper (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Habs auch grad gelesen. Das DRM soll von Razor1911 komplett ausgehebelt sein. Frag mich zwar wie das geht aber hey jetzt kann sich UBIschrott wieder auf den wahren Kern konzentrieren, das Spiel selbst.


----------



## Vordack (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



butter-milch schrieb:


> Der beste Kopierschutz ist und bleibt ein guter Multiplayer.




Der einzige meinst Du wohl.

Razor hat meine These mal wieder bestätigt, daß JEDER KS geknackt werden kann.


----------



## KHAZAR (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Habs auch grad gelesen. Das DRM soll von Razor1911 komplett ausgehebelt sein. Frag mich zwar wie das geht aber hey jetzt kann sich UBIschrott wieder auf den wahren Kern konzentrieren, das Spiel selbst.


hm kommt drauf an ^^ immerhin hat Razor1911 ja verlauten lassen das jedes einzelne Spiel gecrackt werden muss und eine Herrausforderung ist. Vllt sieht das auch Ubisoft als positiv an und arbeiten weiter am KS  
Aber aus Spielersicht könnten sie den KS jetzt ruhig so lassen und  wie du schon sagst: endlich mal das Spiel in den Vordergrund stellen


----------



## Odin333 (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



KHAZAR schrieb:


> Die Leute von Razor1911 bedanken sich sogar wircklich xD
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> P.S.
> Finally,   there's  a  chance  of  the  good  ol'  times  coming  back  (when
> ...


Jetzt freue ich mich wirklich auf Splintercell und PoP.

Ein Kollege hat sich gestern AC2 gekauft (wegen des nun 100%ig funktionierenden Cracks), ich habs mir schon zu Emulatorzeiten gekauft und ihn jetzt getestet - läuft einwandrei.

Die Siedler interessieren mich aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## Gustav2008 (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Da hier auch Österreicher und Schweizer mitlesen, PC Games gibt es auch (teurer aber doch) in anderen deuschsprachigen Ländern, sollt man darauf hinweisen, dass die Rechtslage zum verwenden von Cracks und runterladen von Spielen nicht überall gleich ist. Meines Wissens nach ist in Deutschland sowieso alles verboten in diesem Zusammenhang, in Österreich kann man glaube ich legal saugen und cracken, jedoch nicht verteilen (kein filesharing). Die Lage in der Schweiz ist glaube ich auch Bürgerfreundlicher als in Deutschland, da hat sich wohl jemand Gesetze bestellt. 

Wenn sich also ein Österreicher einen Crack saugt und mit seinem (Original-)Spiel verwendet, sollt das rechtlich kein Problem sein, macht es ein Detuscher, könnte es schon problematisch werden.

Vielleicht könnte man vor Gericht argumentieren, dass man lediglich einen Patch von 3. installiert hat, da selbst mit notweniger permanenter Internetverbindung, die Unzumutbarkeit der ausfallenden Ubisoft-Server ...


----------



## Odin333 (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Da hier auch Österreicher und Schweizer mitlesen, PC Games gibt es auch (teurer aber doch) in anderen deuschsprachigen Ländern, sollt man darauf hinweisen, dass die Rechtslage zum verwenden von Cracks und runterladen von Spielen nicht überall gleich ist. Meines Wissens nach ist in Deutschland sowieso alles verboten in diesem Zusammenhang, in Österreich kann man glaube ich legal saugen und cracken, jedoch nicht verteilen (kein filesharing). Die Lage in der Schweiz ist glaube ich auch Bürgerfreundlicher als in Deutschland, da hat sich wohl jemand Gesetze bestellt.
> 
> Wenn sich also ein Österreicher einen Crack saugt und mit seinem (Original-)Spiel verwendet, sollt das rechtlich kein Problem sein, macht es ein Detuscher, könnte es schon problematisch werden.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man vor Gericht argumentieren, dass man lediglich einen Patch von 3. installiert hat, da selbst mit notweniger permanenter Internetverbindung, die Unzumutbarkeit der ausfallenden Ubisoft-Server ...


Ich würde sagen die Fragen nach illegal oder nicht ist hier so oder so irelevant.
Den Richter möchte ich sehen, der jemanden wegen download und Benutzung eines Cracks, auf ein legal erworbenes Produkt verurteilt.

Ebenso denke ich macht sich kein Publisher der Welt die Mühe die Verwendung vor Gericht zu bringen - sofern er sein Geld gesehen hat.


----------



## Swicinska (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Eines vornweg, mir gefällt der Kopierschutz auch nicht.
Aber das hier und in anderen Foren User die Straftaten begehen bejubelt werden ist eine Schande. Zeigt ganz deutlich die Mentalität vieler Zocker.
Wer mit dem Kopierschutz nicht Leben kann kauft das Spiel eben nicht. so einfach ist das. Aber Typen die sich strafbar machen zu Heiligen zu machen ist schon ein starkes Stück.

Gruß
Guenni


----------



## anjuna80 (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Swicinska schrieb:


> Eines vornweg, mir gefällt der Kopierschutz auch nicht.
> Aber das hier und in anderen Foren User die Straftaten begehen bejubelt werden ist eine Schande. Zeigt ganz deutlich die Mentalität vieler Zocker.
> Wer mit dem Kopierschutz nicht Leben kann kauft das Spiel eben nicht. so einfach ist das. Aber Typen die sich strafbar machen zu Heiligen zu machen ist schon ein starkes Stück.
> 
> ...


Gehört doch mittlerweile zum guten Ton hier dass die Cracker die geilsten sind. Wer was anderes denkt ist Außenseiter.


----------



## Swicinska (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Swicinska schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eines vornweg, mir gefällt der Kopierschutz auch nicht.
> ...


   Dann bin ich eben ein Aussenseiter.   
Was mich noch wundert, ist das PCG dies auch noch duldet.


----------



## TheChicky (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Vordack schrieb:


> butter-milch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der beste Kopierschutz ist und bleibt ein guter Multiplayer.
> ...


Darauf kommts dem Entwickler doch gar nicht an! Es hat jetzt einige Wochen lang gedauert, bis ein funktionierender Crack da war und diese Wochen waren entscheidend, um wesentlich mehr Einheiten vom Spiel verkaufen zu können. Eben weil viele Siedler spielen wollen und nicht wochenlang warten wollen bis eventuell mal ein halbwegs funktionierender Crack auftaucht.

DASS einmal einer auftaucht, ist jedem Entwickler von vornherein klar. WANN er auftaucht, ist die Frage, die über das wirtschaftliche Wohl des Herstellers entscheiden kann.


----------



## NGamers (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Man tauscht hier ein paar mehr abgesetzte Einheiten gegen nen meiner Meinung nach nicht geringen Imageschaden.. sieht man doch recht deutlich in fast allen Foren. An Ubisoft wird kaum ein gutes Blatt gelassen und so ein Image wird man recht schwer wieder los.


----------



## MrBigX (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Swicinska schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Swicinska schrieb:
> ...


Die haben den Artikel schließlich geschrieben, da können sie uns jetzt schlecht verbieten darüber zu reden.


----------



## JackTheDipper (27. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



NGamers schrieb:


> Man tauscht hier ein paar mehr abgesetzte Einheiten gegen nen meiner Meinung nach nicht geringen Imageschaden.. sieht man doch recht deutlich in fast allen Foren. An Ubisoft wird kaum ein gutes Blatt gelassen und so ein Image wird man recht schwer wieder los.


Ja, das ist wie bei klemmenden Gaspedalen - das Image ist schnell zerstört    .


Aber ich glaub das bisschen Imageschaden macht denne nicht so viel aus wenn man hier so die "Scheiss KS, jetzt gibts aber nen Crack und ich kauf mir das Spiel"- Meinungen anschaut     .


*Das Image im Eimer, aber die Leute kaufen trotzdem unfröhlich weiter!*
Find ich an und für sich irgendwie ein wenig widersprüchlich.

Ich für meinen Teil halte meinen Abstand von diesen Ubisoft-Titeln, die würden mir nichtmal kopiert ins Haus kommen     .


----------



## DarthDevil (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JackTheDipper schrieb:


> *Das Image im Eimer, aber die Leute kaufen trotzdem unfröhlich weiter!*
> Find ich an und für sich irgendwie ein wenig widersprüchlich.


solange sich daran nichts ändert wird es leider immer schlimmer kommen. es wird halt echt zeit das die leute aufwachen und mal mehr über das nachdenken was sie tun.
wenn ich sehe wie viele leute mit onlineaktivierungen kein problem hatten, dann auch noch wie viele mit installationslimits kein problem hatten und sich nun über den onlinezwang aufregen, kann ich nur sagen: selber schuld! wer nicht rechtzeitig über die folgen seiner handlungen nachdenkt darf sich dann auch nicht beschweren wenn die unangenehm sind.


----------



## maverik33k (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Gespaltene  Gefühle:

1. Ich finde es besch*** wenn Leute sich die Spiele illegal aus dem Netz laden. Durch den Crack wird das jetzt ermöglicht bzw. erst sinnvoll.

2. Dadurch geht das Katz und Maus-Spiel zwischen Hersteller und Cracker weiter. Der Leidtragende und Dumme ist der ehrliche Kunde

3. Andererseits find ich es toll, dass jemand Ubisoft zeigt, was eine Harke ist und es Kunden ermöglicht, das Spiel zu zocken, ohne dass der Hersteller ständig mitlauscht.

4. dafür lauschen möglicherweise andere mit. Denn Cracks sind häufig nicht "ohne".

5. Leider verbreitet sich jetzt das Spiel noch mehr, anstatt der Hersteller durch Konsumverweigerung merkt, dass sein Schuss nach Hinten losgeht.

Besser wäre es, wenn man auf Spiele von Herstellern, die mittlerweile absolutistische Verhaltensweisen an den Tag legen, nicht mehr kauft und statt dessen sein Geld für produkte investiert, welche einen nicht zum Sklaven werden lassen.

Dann braucht man übrigends auch keine Cracks


----------



## anjuna80 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



maverik33k schrieb:


> 2. Dadurch geht das Katz und Maus-Spiel zwischen Hersteller und Cracker weiter. Der Leidtragende und Dumme ist der ehrliche Kunde


Ich gehe ein Schritt weiter und behaupte, der Leittragende ist nicht nur der ehrliche Kunde (der sowieso), sondern auch der Hersteller. Würde es keine Raubkopierer und Cracker geben, müsste der Hersteller sich keine Gedanken über irgendwelche perfiden Sicherungsmethoden machen. Ich denke dass Ubisoft sich auch gerne ausschließlich mit ihren Spielen beschäftigen würde, als so einen Aufwand zu betreiben und Server-Wüsten aufzustellen. 
Ich persönlich lasse mich auf Ubisoft-Spiele nicht ein, aber die wahren Hauptschuldigen an der ganzen Situation und dass es überhaupt so weit gekommen ist, dass Unternehmen solche Schritte versuchen durchzusetzen, sind andere.


----------



## Gustav2008 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

In einer perfekten Welt sind Spiele kostenlos, bugfrei und irre unterhaltsam


----------



## stawacz79 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gustav2008 schrieb:


> In einer perfekten Welt sind Spiele kostenlos, bugfrei und irre unterhaltsam



ich glaub das nehm ich als neue signatur


----------



## TheChicky (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



maverik33k schrieb:


> Gespaltene  Gefühle:
> 
> 1. Ich finde es besch*** wenn Leute sich die Spiele illegal aus dem Netz laden. Durch den Crack wird das jetzt ermöglicht bzw. erst sinnvoll.
> 
> ...


Das halte ich für ne reichlich naive Sichtweise. Früher gabs keinen Kopierschutz oder ähnliche Gängeleien und es wurde trotzdem kopiert, kopiert und nochmal kopiert. Du kannst dich heutzutage als Hersteller häufig nur für eines entscheiden: machst du es den Raubkopierern schwer und riskierst verärgerte Käufer aber überlebst finanziell, oder machst du es den Raubkopierern einfach, hast ein gutes Image und machst pleite...
Denn ein Spiel kostet heute in der Herstellung Millionen und ein Flop ist häufig bereits der finanzielle Ruin. Das war früher nicht so.

Ich finde es zudem äußerst merkwürdig, wenn hier herin eher auf den Hersteller geschimpft wird, als auf die Raubkopierer, der eigentlichen Ursache des Übels.


----------



## cionex (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Den Richter möchte ich sehen, der jemanden wegen download und Benutzung eines Cracks, auf ein legal erworbenes Produkt verurteilt.


Käme so ein Fall vor Gericht würde ein Richter den Crackbenutzer ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken verurteilen. Richter sind schließlich an Recht und Gesetz gebunden und können nicht nach Gutdünken urteilen...



Odin333 schrieb:


> Ebenso denke ich macht sich kein Publisher der Welt die Mühe die Verwendung vor Gericht zu bringen - sofern er sein Geld gesehen hat.


Hier hast du natürlich Recht. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter...


----------



## CaptainObvious (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



cionex schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Den Richter möchte ich sehen, der jemanden wegen download und Benutzung eines Cracks, auf ein legal erworbenes Produkt verurteilt.
> ...


Ähm, vorsicht: illegal ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit strafbar.


----------



## cionex (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Captain Obvious schrieb:


> Ähm, vorsicht: illegal ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit strafbar.


Richtig. Strafrecht ist allerdings auch nicht gleichbedeutend mit Zivilrecht  . 
Ich meinte einen zivilrechtlichen Schadensersatzanspruch, der aus der Urheberrechtsverletzung folgt...


----------



## Gustav2008 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Auf dem Zivilweg einen Schaden geltend zu machen, der auf das Cracken eines legal erworbenen Spieles begründet, dürfte sogar in Deutschland schwer sein, sofern der Beklagte einen brauchbaren Anwalt hat.


----------



## cionex (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Da magst du Recht haben. Um einen Unterlassungsanspruch käme man m.E. aber nicht herum...


----------



## Vordack (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



TheChicky schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > butter-milch schrieb:
> ...


Genau was Du schreibst habe ich irgendwo anders heute schon mal geschrieben (in diesem forum? kA 

Ich frage mich halt nur wie teuer der KS war und ob es sich für die Entwickler lohnt für jedes spiel einen neuen KS zu erfinden...


----------



## Nilssont27 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Vordack schrieb:


> TheChicky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordack schrieb:
> ...


   Aber mal erlich! wie viel Leute, die sich ein Spiele (warum auch immer) herunterladen würden, kaufen es sich, nur weil der Crack ein paar Wochen auf sich warten lässt? Sicher nich so viele, dass ich der ganze aufwand lohnt. 

Ich glaube eher, dass die die Aktionäre dahinter stevken (und Die Iluminaten   ). die sicher wollen, dass das Produkt in das sie investiern, geschützt ist. Und je besser dieser Schutz, desto besser sind die Investitionen.


----------



## Amixus (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Wie TheChicky schon sagte, zählen nur die ersten Wochen. Die sind entscheidend bei dem verkauf des Spiels. Alles was danach verkauft wird kann nur noch als beim Release sein.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Aber mal erlich! wie viel Leute, die sich ein Spiele (warum auch immer) herunterladen würden, kaufen es sich, nur weil der Crack ein paar Wochen auf sich warten lässt? Sicher nich so viele, dass ich der ganze aufwand lohnt.
> 
> Ich glaube eher, dass die die Aktionäre dahinter stevken (und Die Iluminaten   ). die sicher wollen, dass das Produkt in das sie investiern, geschützt ist. Und je besser dieser Schutz, desto besser sind die Investitionen.


Mit normalen Spielen kann man diese hier wohl nicht vergleichen.
Wäre es ein normales (ohne Online-Kopierschutz) Spiel gewesen, *hätte ich es mir gekauft.*
Aber selbst mit Keks unterstütze ich die Firma ganz sicher nicht, indem ich es jetzt kaufe.


----------



## DomShadow (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Das heißt Crack, und nicht Keks! Schlimm! Welcher Idiot sich auch immer dieses Wort "keks" als "Crack" ausdachte, wohl wegen Cracker oder was, omg. Auf jedenfall total bescheuert.


----------



## BizZzar (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

DomShadow du bist ein boon. 

Überleg mal warum in den meisten Öffentlichen Foren das wort Keks "statt" Crack genutzt wird. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat:..... !!

Ich werd mir auf jedenfall das Spiel auch net kaufen wegen der Onlinegeschichte.
Hab auch jeden C&C Teil gekauft nur eben C&C 4 Tiberian nicht. So weit kommt das noch.


----------



## maverik33k (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Gib Polly 'nen Keks ... Krah, krah!

Spaß beiseite. Kauft eure Spiele oder lasst es bleiben. Bei solchen Kopierschutzaktionen ist "bleibe lassen" eher besser. Dann werden die Hersteller auch wieder vernünftig.

Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, immer erst auf einen Crack (möglicherweise inkl. Trojaner) warten zu müssen, den ich dann auch noch von dubiosen Seiten herunterladen sollte, damit ich mein Spiel spielen kann. Und wenn ein neuer Patch kommt, wieder warten....


----------



## Soad9 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Erstens der Kopierschutz ist ne bodenlose Frechheit!

"Legale" Käufer werden sowas von verärgert! (von den legalen Käufern leben die Hersteller)!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn man sowas Preis gibt: "unhackbar"!!!!! sind die Publisher selber Schuld!

Das ist der größte Ansporn für jeden Hacker!!


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Soad9 schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas Preis gibt: "unhackbar"!!!!! sind die Publisher selber Schuld!



wann bzw wo wurde das behauptet?
mit quellenangabe bitte. 


ansonsten geb ich den herrschaften oben recht (deren beiträge natürlich bewusst ignoriert weden, da sie nicht in die eigenen hetztiraden passen würden): das WANN ist entscheident, nicht das OB (das war eh klar). wenn jedes neue ubi-spiel mit diesem schutz so lange braucht um gecrackt zu werden, dann hat ubi eigentlich alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## DarthDevil (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



TheChicky schrieb:


> Ich finde es zudem äußerst merkwürdig, wenn hier herin eher auf den Hersteller geschimpft wird, als auf die Raubkopierer, der eigentlichen Ursache des Übels.


finde ich ganz und gar nicht merkwürdig, ich selber denke nicht das die raubkopierer ursache des übels sind, sie werden nur als ausrede benutzt. der imageschaden für ubisoft ist auf diese weise zwar auch enorm, aber er wäre wohl viel größer wenn sie die ausrede nicht gebrauchen würden und einfach wahrheitsgemäß sagen würden: "wir wollen euch überwachen, auspionieren und euch eure rechte wegnehmen um möglichst viel kontrolle über euch zu haben!"
und für ein so großes unternehmen wie ubisoft sind raubkopien ganz sicher nicht existenzbedrohend. so ein kundenfeindliches verhalten schon eher.


----------



## Trancemaster (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ist doch Mist - solange wie der KS nicht geknackt war, und die ersten "Erfahrungsberichte" mit dem KS bekannt wurden, hatte ich keine Lust mir SH5, S7 und AC2 zu kaufen... nun KÖNNTE ich aber auch ohne dieses KS zocken wann immer ICH möchte, ohne von Servern abhängig zu sein die auch noch wer-weiß-was-alles über meinen Rechner speichern...

Aber wenn ich nun doch die Spiele kaufe, meint Ubisoft nachher noch, mir würde der Mist nix ausmachen - also - nun ist es echt nicht mehr nett - doofe Hacker. *schmunzel
*


----------



## anjuna80 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> und einfach wahrheitsgemäß sagen würden: "wir wollen euch überwachen, auspionieren und euch eure rechte wegnehmen um möglichst viel kontrolle über euch zu haben!"


Würdest du das mal bitte näher erläutern, sowie mir den Sinn einer _Kontrolle _über einen Gamer näherbringen?


----------



## DarthDevil (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und einfach wahrheitsgemäß sagen würden: "wir wollen euch überwachen, auspionieren und euch eure rechte wegnehmen um möglichst viel kontrolle über euch zu haben!"
> ...


   na um das worum es bei kontrolle immer geht, möglichst viel macht über jemanden haben und ihn möglichst einfach ausnutzten und ausbeuten zu können.


----------



## DaStash (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> TheChicky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde es zudem äußerst merkwürdig, wenn hier herin eher auf den Hersteller geschimpft wird, als auf die Raubkopierer, der eigentlichen Ursache des Übels.
> ...


   Na dann bin ich ja mal auf deine Erklärung gespannt, warum es so viele illegale Downloads gibt.   

MfG


----------



## DarthDevil (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



DaStash schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TheChicky schrieb:
> ...


   da gibts sicher ne menge gründe, auf jeden fall schon mal das prinzip aus angebot und nachfrage, wobei die nachfrage steigt wenn der preis sinkt, also logischerweise am größten ist wenn der preis 0€ beträgt.
auch die zunehmende kundenfeindlichkeit ist sicher noch förderlich. ebenso die sinkende bereitschaft qualität zu bekommen, was heutzutage an verbugter software für pc rauskommt ist ja echt nicht mehr feierlich. dann gibts natürlich noch die downloader die sowieso kein geld für spiele haben, oder die die nur so gelegentlich spielen das es ihnen das geld einfach nicht wert ist. natürlich gibt es noch die , die downloaden um erst zu testen bevor sie kaufen. und sicher gibts noch mehr gründe die mir grad nicht einfallen, die kann ja jemand anders gerne noch ergänzen.


----------



## anjuna80 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



DarthDevil schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DarthDevil schrieb:
> ...


Ok das überzeugt natürlich.


----------



## AzraelSEt (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System gehacked -*

1. Der SkidRow Crack erfordert keine extra .exe für jedes Spiel! Der Crack für Assassins Creed 2 besteht aus einer .dll für den Ubisoft Launcher und enthält alle "values" des Serveremulators von Dormine (somit sind die schonmal nicht von SkidRow)
2. AC2 ist das einzige Spiel das SkidRow gecrackt hat (wenn man das überhaupt so sagen kann).
3. Der erste "richtige" Crack ist nicht von SkidRow sondern von RAZOR1911 (meinen Helden). Die haben den Kopierschutz komplett ausgehebelt und eine extra .exe für Siedler 7 veröffentlicht.

Der Ruhm gebührt also Dormine für Assassins Creed 2 (+ Community die die values gesammelt hat) und RAZOR1911 für Siedler 7 (hoffentlich folgt Splinter Cell auch noch).

Ein Freund hatte sich das Spiel gekauft und konnte die ersten beiden Wochenenden nicht spielen wegen Serverausfällen und unter der Woche während er auf Montage war auch nicht. Er meint auch: Einmal und nie wieder Ubisoft!

Ich persönlich spiele zur Zeit nur Battlefield und Heroes of Newerth (gottseidank). Ubisoft ist gestorben.


----------



## p-g (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Nun ja, hat jemand ersthaft daran gezweifelt, dass auch dieser "Kopierschutz" überwunden wird.
Viel schlimmer finde ich allerdings, dass überhaupt Spiele mit so einer unverschämten Gängelung verkauft werden. Viel besser wäre es, wenn diese Produkte schlicht und einfach in der Regalen vergammeln würden. DAS würde die Publisher treffen, viel mehr als irgendwelche Cracks und Leute die Raubkopien nutzen. Ich hätte mir z.B. AC2 gerne mal angesehen, von den Bildern und Beschreibungen her muss das echt ein fantastisches Spiel sein. Aber diese unnötigen Massnahmen seitens Ubisoft machen es mir unmöglich das Spiel guten Gewissens zu kaufen. Onlinezwang für ein Offline-Spiel - geht's noch ?!?? Ähnliches gilt für GTA4 das mir zusätzlich noch ein Rootkit auf meinem Rechner installiert. Ich würde mir wirklich wünschen, dass solche Produkte schlicht und einfach nicht gekauft werden, einfacher und besser kann die Macht der Konsumenten nicht gezeigt werden und wenn das ein oder zweimal gemacht wurde, werden solche Gängeleien schnell verschwinden, denn grosse Flops können sich auch die grossen Firmen nicht allzu oft leisten. Leider wird das ein Wunschtraum bleiben..... oder ? Zeigt mir das ich mich irre !!
Immerhin wird in der PCG jetzt auf Kopierschutzmechanismen hingewiesen. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass auf Gängeleien und/oder sogar gefährliche Methoden (Rootkit) noch etwas deutlicher hingewiesen wird und von den Käufern, dass solche Produkte konsequent nicht gekauft werden. Und bitte auch keine gecrackten Kopien nutzen - das ist dann schon eine Art Doppelmoral und spielt v.a. den Firmen in die Karten.


----------



## derbremer1 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

6 Tage nach Veröffentlichung ist die Meldung immernoch auf "Seite 1". Spätestens jetzt sollte wohl jeder Gamer davon Wind bekommen haben. Ist das gut oder schlecht? Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt....


----------



## CaptainObvious (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


Mehr Kontrolle bedeutet mehr Möglichkeiten Geld abzuschöpfen bei gleichem Aufwand.
Beispiele:
BC2: Kein LAN Modus, Dedicated Server nur bei autorisierten Partnern. Dadurch die Möglichkeit mehr Geld einzunehmen (über die Verträge und die Aufschläge für "Ranked" Server).

Generell: Ausschliessen von Mods, dadurch Limitierung an neuem Content, wer neues will muss DLCs kaufen.
Dadurch auch bessere Kontrolle über die Lebensdauer des Produkts um schneller Nachfolger verkaufen zu können.
(Der fehlende LAN Modus gehört hier auch nochmal rein, weil nach Abschaltung der Multiplayerserver kann man somit nicht mal mehr über Hamachi und Co. noch Multiplayer spielen.)

Onlinekonten: Kontrolle über: Wiederverkauf, günstige Importversionen (via cd-key), Videothekenverleih, Ausleihen an Freunde, etc.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



DaStash schrieb:


> DarthDevil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TheChicky schrieb:
> ...


Warum leckt der Hund seine Eier? Weil ers kann!
Es geht einfach heutzutage viel einfacher, über das Internet.
Vor 10, 15 Jahren musstest du noch jemanden kennen, der jemanden kennt, etc.
Heute rufst du einfach $Downloadseite auf und ziehst dir, was du brauchst.

Das größte Problem der Spielehersteller ist heutzutage, dass Raubkopien einen gewissen Mehrwert gegenüber den gekauften Spielen haben. Wenn man mal den Teil mit der Illegalität ausblendet, bringen Raubkopien dem Nutzer deutlich weniger Probleme und deutlich mehr Spielspaß.
DARAN sollte man mal arbeiten anstatt diese Unterschiede immer größer werden zu lassen!


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Das größte Problem der Spielehersteller ist heutzutage,



...dass der bezug so einfach ist (das sagtest du bereits)und vor allem dass sie nix kosten.

oder glaubt hier jemand ernsthaft, dass sich ein spiel ohne jeden kopierschutz BESSER verkaufen würde? nicht wirklich oder?

auch der preis spielt nur eine -wenn überhaupt- untergeorndete rolle. wenn man statt 50 € "nur" 30 spart, dann spart man eben die.

 irgendwann ist halt das ende der fahnenstange auch erreicht -einen aaa-titel für 2,5 kann es eben nicht geben (da wäre vielleicht der preispunkt, wo sogar das runterladen noch zu mühsam wäre).


----------



## ferrari2k (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das größte Problem der Spielehersteller ist heutzutage,
> ...


Nunja, wenn ich mich mal als Beispiel nehme, mit einem deutlich weniger aggressiven Kopierschutz (einfacher DVD Check, ohne Starforce etc.) und einem Preis von 30€ würde ich weit mehr Spiele kaufen als momentan.
Naja, mal schauen ob und wann sowas nochmal kommt.


----------



## anjuna80 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Wenn man mal den Teil mit der Illegalität ausblendet, bringen Raubkopien dem Nutzer deutlich weniger Probleme und deutlich mehr Spielspaß.
> DARAN sollte man mal arbeiten anstatt diese Unterschiede immer größer werden zu lassen!


Irgendwelche Vorschläge wie das zu machen ist? 
Kein Kopierschutz: Spiele werden genauso und noch öfter illegal bezogen.
Mehr Service: Kostenlose Maps und Updates(oder was auch immer man noch unter Service fassen möchte)bekommen die Raupkopierer ebenso. Wird sie also kaum zum Kauf bewegen.
Die Industrie hat halt 20 Jahre lang kümmerlich versucht, Kopien zu verhindern. Jetzt fährt man schwerere Geschütze auf, auch wenn diese noch immer (aber mit deutlich mehr (Zeit-)Aufwand) umgangen wurden. Wundert mich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn man mal den Teil mit der Illegalität ausblendet, bringen Raubkopien dem Nutzer deutlich weniger Probleme und deutlich mehr Spielspaß.
> ...


Naja, früher (tm) gabs Handbücher noch auf DVD oder in 300 Seiten gedruckter Form und nicht einfach als PDF auf DVD. Die Packungen sind auch kleiner geworden. Genauso wie die Beilagen... Soundtrack CDs, Booklets, keine Ahnung.
Jedenfalls keine Downloadsachen oder so einen Schrott 
Und wie ich oben schon sagte: wenn ein Kopierschutz wieder zu einer einfachen CD Abfrage wird, fasse ich auch wieder den Kauf von Spielen in Betracht.


----------



## anjuna80 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ferrari2k schrieb:
> ...


Handbücher guck ich mir 1 von 10 an, geschweige denn Soundtrack-CDs und irgendwelchen anderen Kram. Das ist zwar nett, aber nicht ausschlaggebend, ob ich mir ein Spiel, was ich gerne zocken möchte, kaufen werden.
Sowas ändert am Raupkopierverhalten meiner Meinung nach so gut wie nichts.


----------



## ferrari2k (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Das mag sein, ich will auch nicht für alle sprechen, ich beschreibe nur, was mich bewegen würde, mehr Spiele zu kaufen.


----------



## fsm (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Moment mal... Razor hat S7 wirklich gecrackt?

Ich möchte nichts falsches sagen, aber soweit ich weiß, ist der KS tatsächlich "unknackbar" - insofern, dass Ubi seine Spiele nur noch teilweise verkauft, wichtige Spielinhalte sind erst gar nicht auf der DVD und müssen runtergeladen werden, um spielen zu können. Gut, das sind nur ein paar Codes, aber die Größe ist ja egal - es geht nur ums Prinzip: Ohne die Codes kein Spiel.
SkidRow hat AC2 zwar gecrackt, aber dafür - und das geben die Jungs ja auch zu - die Server-Values von  Ubi benutzt. Also: Das Spiel ist NICHT knackbar, man kann es jedoch überwachen und die Codes mitschreiben. Soweit liege ich richtig?
Wenn ja, meine erste Frage noch mal: Hat Razor Siedler7 wirklich geCRACKed oder wieder nur die Values irgendwie eingefügt?

Der große Unterschied dabei ist doch: Braucht man die Values, ist ein Pre-Release-Crack unmöglich und es wird immer einige Zeit dauern, bis das Spiel vollständig offline spielbar ist. Und damit hätte - das wäre der wohl schlimmste Fall - Ubi es tatsächlich geschafft. Sollte es so sein, dann... ich möchte es vornehm ausdrücken: Soll Ubi bitte in der Hölle verrotten. [ich kaufe Spiele gerne, aber nicht so]


----------



## Gustav2008 (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das größte Problem der Spielehersteller ist heutzutage,
> ...


Der ist aufgelegt ...

... die Frage ist doch nicht ob sich ein Spiel ohne DRM besser verkauft als mit, sondern ob sich ein Spiel ohne schlechter verkauft


----------



## DarthDevil (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt nur wie teuer der KS war und ob es sich für die Entwickler lohnt für jedes spiel einen neuen KS zu erfinden...   Aber mal erlich! wie viel Leute, die sich ein Spiele (warum auch immer) herunterladen würden, kaufen es sich, nur weil der Crack ein paar Wochen auf sich warten lässt? Sicher nich so viele, dass ich der ganze aufwand lohnt.


nun ja so wenige sind das nicht unbedingt, aber der witz an der sache ist, dass das meistens genau diejenigen sind, die es zum testen runterladen und bei anständiger qualität sowieso kaufen. natürlich nur ne vermutung meinerseits, aber wenn dem so ist, was ich für relativ warscheinlich halte, wäre der nutzen die raubkopien ein bisschen hinauszuzögern praktisch gleich null.


----------



## Zock3r (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Sehr schön. Und wenn Ubisoft nun die Größe hätte einen eigenen, offiziellen no-DRM-Patch rauszubringen, würde ich mir AC2 genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt sogar kaufen. Bis dahin muss der Platz in meinem Regal neben AC1 aus boykottgründen halt noch leer bleiben. Immerhin müsste ich mich aber nun nicht mehr so ärgern, wenn ich bereits gekauft -hätte-.


----------



## JLS (28. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



JackTheDipper schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil halte meinen Abstand von diesen Ubisoft-Titeln, die würden mir nichtmal kopiert ins Haus kommen.


Genau meine Meinung. Und solange sich das nur auf Siedler, Assassins Creed und Silent Hunter bezieht fehlt mir überhaupt nichts. Wenn die jetzt Diablo 3 am Start hätten wär das was anderes. Aber bei dem Zeug was die gerade auskotzen lach ich doch nur, bete brav für den Konkurs und vergnüge mich mit Qualitätssoftware.

Wie bescheuert muss man eigentlich sein, um schwarze Balken in ein PC-Spiel zu integrieren? Das ergibt absolut keinen Sinn. Ubisoft hat sich lieber einen tollen Kopierschutz ausgedacht, anstatt das Spiel anständig zu portieren. Schade, dass es gekauft wird. Übrigens: Die Entwicklungskosten hatte Ubisoft bis zum PC-Release schon lange wieder drin, die haben den KS nicht integriert weil sie ohne Verluste machen würden.


----------



## Pope (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ich denke die Teilnehmer dieses Forums sind fast einhellig einer Meinung, dass diese ganzen DRM-Geschichten verboten gehören. Da sich aber die Mehrzahl der Forumsteilnehmer dieses Threads dem Lager der DRM-Gegner zuordnen lassen, bringt es herzlich wenig, wenn wir hier stundenlang herumlamentieren und über die Vor- und Nachteile von DRM sowie die Intension der Hersteller philosophieren. Geht besser in die Läden und beteiligt Euch aufklärend in den Foren derjenigen, die sich aufgrund von Unwissenheit und Gleichgültigkeit dem Druck der Industrie ergeben und unkritisch verseuchte Spiele kaufen. Aus eigener Erfahrung wird man wohl nicht selten angefeindet werden. Aber das ist nun mal das Opfer, welches wir bringen müssen, um in Zukunft wieder mal tolle Spiele kaufen zu können, die nicht mir DRM verseucht sind.
Ich könnte es mir eigentlich leicht machen und hier Anleitungen posten, wie man absolut anonym und nahezu kostenfrei jedes Spiel downloaden kann, ohne dass man mit DRM-Gängeleien belastet wird.
Ich bin aber ausdrücklich gegen Raubkopien, da ich auch mein Geld haben will wenn ich etwas leiste. Allerdings bin ich nicht bereit mich entrechten zu lassen und mich dem Bestreben der Industrie zu beugen.
Wenn ein Spiel sein Geld Wert ist, zahle ich gern einen Preis, um die Entwickler zu entlohnen. Wenn es aber darauf hinausläuft, dass man aufgrund von Kopierschutzmechnismen nicht über das erworbene Produkt uneingeschränkt verfügen kann, gehört es mir eigentlich gar nicht. Und warum sollte ich für etwas zahlen, was mir letztlich gar nicht gehört ?
Die Zahl der Gegner von DRM muß solange steigen, bis sich dies in den Umsätzen der Hersteller niederschlägt. Nur dann haben wir eine reelle Chance, dass sich etwas ändern wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Auch die Konsolenspieler können sich da wohl in Zukunft nicht sicher sein, denn die ersten DRM Anzeichen treten auch so langsam dort auf: http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=84236


----------



## jcc7eq (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Pope schrieb:


> Ich denke die Teilnehmer dieses Forums sind fast einhellig einer Meinung, dass diese ganzen DRM-Geschichten verboten gehören. Da sich aber die Mehrzahl der Forumsteilnehmer dieses Threads dem Lager der DRM-Gegner zuordnen lassen, bringt es herzlich wenig, wenn wir hier stundenlang herumlamentieren und über die Vor- und Nachteile von DRM sowie die Intension der Hersteller philosophieren. Geht besser in die Läden und beteiligt Euch aufklärend in den Foren derjenigen, die sich aufgrund von Unwissenheit und Gleichgültigkeit dem Druck der Industrie ergeben und unkritisch verseuchte Spiele kaufen. Aus eigener Erfahrung wird man wohl nicht selten angefeindet werden. Aber das ist nun mal das Opfer, welches wir bringen müssen, um in Zukunft wieder mal tolle Spiele kaufen zu können, die nicht mir DRM verseucht sind.
> Ich könnte es mir eigentlich leicht machen und hier Anleitungen posten, wie man absolut anonym und nahezu kostenfrei jedes Spiel downloaden kann, ohne dass man mit DRM-Gängeleien belastet wird.
> Ich bin aber ausdrücklich gegen Raubkopien, da ich auch mein Geld haben will wenn ich etwas leiste. Allerdings bin ich nicht bereit mich entrechten zu lassen und mich dem Bestreben der Industrie zu beugen.
> Wenn ein Spiel sein Geld Wert ist, zahle ich gern einen Preis, um die Entwickler zu entlohnen. Wenn es aber darauf hinausläuft, dass man aufgrund von Kopierschutzmechnismen nicht über das erworbene Produkt uneingeschränkt verfügen kann, gehört es mir eigentlich gar nicht. Und warum sollte ich für etwas zahlen, was mir letztlich gar nicht gehört ?
> Die Zahl der Gegner von DRM muß solange steigen, bis sich dies in den Umsätzen der Hersteller niederschlägt. Nur dann haben wir eine reelle Chance, dass sich etwas ändern wird.


Dem stimme ich vollumfänglich zu. 

Leute, geht in die Läden, Saturn, MediaMarkt, Expert, GameStop überall wo's Spiele gibt, und erklärt den Leuten da, dass ihr die Spiele gern gekauft hättet, wenn der Publisher nicht auf einen Kopierschutz zurückgegriffen hätte. Das muss von unten her gigantische Wellen schlagen. Wenn bei den Shops der Geldsegen ausbleibt, dann werden auch die Shops sich irgendwann überlegen, überhaupt noch Spiele von bspw. Ubisoft großartig ins Sortiment zu nehmen. Das wird dann auch der Publisher merken. 

Wenn ihr aber weiterhin alles, sei es mit oder ohne zu murren, kauft, was euch der Publisher in den Rachen wirft, dann seid ihr selber Schuld. 

Das ist doch auch eine ganz logische Folgerung: wenn unser Gartentiger auch altes verranztes Fleisch, das ich nicht mal mehr anschauen würde, frisst, ohne sich zu beschweren oder Beschwerden zu kriegen, dann kriegt er auch nur noch das alte verranzte Fleisch. Warum sollte ich ihm dann das gute teure Filet geben? 

Leider müssen dann Leute wie ich, die sich strikt an ihren 
Boykott-Schwur 
halten, mit darunter leiden, dass solche Spiele trotzdem profitbringend verkauft werden, weil der Boykott so 
nichts bringt. Jeder Käufer von Siedler 7 oder ACII stellt
 in meinen Augen einen Streik-Brecher dar, und somit einen Verräter an 
unserer Sache. 

Das muss endlich aufhören. Die Spiele-Branche ist inzwischen keine Spiele-Branche mehr, sondern eine Branche für Software-Sicherheit, die zufällig nebenbei mit dem tollen Sekundär-Feature "mit meinem Kopierschutz kann man auch spielen" wirbt. 

Straft die Publisher ab! Jetzt! Noch ist Zeit dafür!


----------



## passatuner (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Ob damit nur der Verleger bestraft wird wage ich zu bezweifeln. Der Entwickler geht dann leer aus, wie bei einer Raubkopie.. Super...


----------



## TheChicky (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



jcc7eq schrieb:


> Leider müssen dann Leute wie ich, die sich strikt an ihren
> Boykott-Schwur
> halten, mit darunter leiden, dass solche Spiele trotzdem profitbringend verkauft werden, weil der Boykott so
> nichts bringt. Jeder Käufer von Siedler 7 oder ACII stellt
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist ne Frechheit. Es steht dir nicht im Mindesten zu, zu kritisieren, für welche Produkte - und seien sie auch noch so minderwertig oder kopiergeschützt - andere Leute ihr Geld ausgeben. Das geht dich überhaupt nichts an, dir schreibt das schließlich auch keiner vor. Wo kommen wir denn da hin!

Wenn es vielen Leuten wurscht ist, was für und ob da ein Kopierschutz drauf ist, dann hast du das zu akzeptieren. 

Eher kann man die Medien dafür kritisieren, dass sie nicht genügend auf die Nachteile der Spiele hinweisen.


----------



## Trancemaster (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



jcc7eq schrieb:


> Leider müssen dann Leute wie ich, die sich strikt an ihren
> Boykott-Schwur
> halten, mit darunter leiden, dass solche Spiele trotzdem profitbringend verkauft werden, weil der Boykott so
> nichts bringt. Jeder Käufer von Siedler 7 oder ACII stellt
> ...



Mh, mit dieser Aussage gehst Du davon aus, dass JEDER auf Deiner "Linie" ist. Schaut man sich aber mal die Foren der Spiele von Ubisoft an, so gibt es tatsächlich Wesen auf diesem Planeten, die das voll genial finden was Ubisoft da abzieht. Man mag von diesen Persönchen halten was man möchte - oder die Unterstellung in den Raum werfen, sie seien gekauft - es gibt sicher welche, die sich keine Gedanken zu diesem DRM-Kram machen, oder einfach "anders" sein wollen.

However - ich kaufe diese Spiele nicht - und ich bin mir sicher, viele "Erstkäufer" von Spielen mit diesem Schutz werden kein Zweites mal diesen Fehler machen. Darauf hoffe ich inständig. Das erste mal war ein bedauerlicher Fehler, ein zweites mal passiert es Käufern von SH5, AC2 und S7 sicher nicht. Auch da sprechen die Foren Bände... also  - abwarten und Tee trinken. Aber nicht hetzen...


----------



## Vordack (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Trancemaster schrieb:


> However - ich kaufe diese Spiele nicht - und ich bin mir sicher, viele "Erstkäufer" von Spielen mit diesem Schutz werden kein Zweites mal diesen Fehler machen. Darauf hoffe ich inständig. Das erste mal war ein bedauerlicher Fehler, ein zweites mal passiert es Käufern von SH5, AC2 und S7 sicher nicht. Auch da sprechen die Foren Bände... also  - abwarten und Tee trinken. Aber nicht hetzen...



Das ist auch ein wenig kurzsichtig gedacht.

Als Vergleich, ich entsine noch den ersten Tag vom Final in WOW. Dort laggte alles und ging gar nichts. auch Blizzard hat masiv an seinen Servern/ Stabilität geschraubt damit WOW werden konnte was es jetzt ist.

Wenn es nach dem ersten Tag ging würde ich mir nie weider ein spiel von Blizzard kaufen.

Ich bin mir sicher das Ubisoft auch aus seinen Fehlern gelernt hat und zukünftige Releases weitaus weniger problematisch ablaufen werden.


----------



## anjuna80 (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Trancemaster schrieb:


> Mh, mit dieser Aussage gehst Du davon aus, dass JEDER auf Deiner "Linie" ist. Schaut man sich aber mal die Foren der Spiele von Ubisoft an, so gibt es tatsächlich Wesen auf diesem Planeten, die das voll genial finden was Ubisoft da abzieht. Man mag von diesen Persönchen halten was man möchte - oder die Unterstellung in den Raum werfen, sie seien gekauft - es gibt sicher welche, die sich keine Gedanken zu diesem DRM-Kram machen, oder einfach "anders" sein wollen.


Ich glaub noch nicht einmal, dass viele das gut finden, sondern dass denen das einfach _egal _ist, weil sie a) immer zu hause spielen und b) ohnehin immer online sind.
Und dass bei den nächsten Veröffentlichungen die Spiele bzw. Server besser funktionieren als bei den letzten, ist stark zu vermuten.


----------



## CaptainObvious (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Vordack schrieb:


> Trancemaster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > However - ich kaufe diese Spiele nicht - und ich bin mir sicher, viele "Erstkäufer" von Spielen mit diesem Schutz werden kein Zweites mal diesen Fehler machen. Darauf hoffe ich inständig. Das erste mal war ein bedauerlicher Fehler, ein zweites mal passiert es Käufern von SH5, AC2 und S7 sicher nicht. Auch da sprechen die Foren Bände... also  - abwarten und Tee trinken. Aber nicht hetzen...
> ...


Ich kenne alleine 4 Gilden auf meinem Server, die gewechselt haben weil die allabendlichen Lags beim Raiden völlig inakzeptabel waren. Ich hab daraus meine Konsequenzen gezogen und spiele nicht mehr.
Also wenn die sich an den Servern von WoW ein Beispiel nehmen, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## MrBigX (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



TheChicky schrieb:


> jcc7eq schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leider müssen dann Leute wie ich, die sich strikt an ihren
> ...


Meinungsfreiheit. Er kann kritisieren wen er will so viel er will.
Und im Prinzip hat er ja recht, wenn es Leute gibt, die diesen Kopierschutz verschwunden sehen wollen können die sich nur über die Leute aufregen, die das alles "halb so wild" finden, und damit praktisch der Industrie grünes Licht für weitere Saktionen geben.


----------



## anjuna80 (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



MrBigX schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit. Er kann kritisieren wen er will so viel er will.
> Und im Prinzip hat er ja recht, wenn es Leute gibt, die diesen Kopierschutz verschwunden sehen wollen können die sich nur über die Leute aufregen, die das alles "halb so wild" finden, und damit praktisch der Industrie grünes Licht für weitere Saktionen geben.


Das Problem ist halt nur, dass von vielen so getan wird, als dürfte es überhaupt keine andere Einstellung zu der Sache geben. Nach dem Motto: jeder andere ist ein Verräter.
Jeder kann für seine Meinung eintreten und Kritik üben, jedoch nebenbei mal versuchen, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren oder auch mal andere Standpunkte nachzuvollziehen. Das fehlt diesem Thread hier überwiegend.


----------



## ferrari2k (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> MrBigX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meinungsfreiheit. Er kann kritisieren wen er will so viel er will.
> ...


Das Problem ist nur, dass diese "mir-egal"-Einstellung direkte Auswirkungen auf mein Hobby hat.
Wenn die "mir-egal"-Leute im stillen Kämmerlein nicht zocken können, ist mir das auch erstmal egal.
Das Problem ist die Signalwirkung an den Publisher, dass der Kauf der Spiele ihm zeigt, dass der Kopierschutz akzeptiert wird.
Und trotzdem werden immer härtere Maßnahmen auf den Weg gebracht, die einem Spieler, der das nicht will, das Spielen unmöglich machen.
Ich will mir nicht von einer Horde "mir-egal"-Leuten mein Hobby kaputtmachen lassen. Und ich denke das ist es, was viele hier so auf die Palme bringt. Dass einfach nicht in die Zukunft gedacht wird.


----------



## Gustav2008 (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> MrBigX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Meinungsfreiheit. Er kann kritisieren wen er will so viel er will.
> ...


Andersdenkenden Spielern werden die Daumen gebrochen    Bitte stecke jetzt deinen Daumen in die offene Schublade deines DVD Laufwerks und schließes es so oft, bis der Daumen vorschriftsmäßig gebrochen ist   

Wichtiger Hinweis: Liebe Kinder, nicht Zuhause nachmachen!


----------



## anjuna80 (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass diese "mir-egal"-Einstellung direkte Auswirkungen auf mein Hobby hat.
> Wenn die "mir-egal"-Leute im stillen Kämmerlein nicht zocken können, ist mir das auch erstmal egal.
> Das Problem ist die Signalwirkung an den Publisher, dass der Kauf der Spiele ihm zeigt, dass der Kopierschutz akzeptiert wird.
> Und trotzdem werden immer härtere Maßnahmen auf den Weg gebracht, die einem Spieler, der das nicht will, das Spielen unmöglich machen.
> Ich will mir nicht von einer Horde "mir-egal"-Leuten mein Hobby kaputtmachen lassen. Und ich denke das ist es, was viele hier so auf die Palme bringt. Dass einfach nicht in die Zukunft gedacht wird.


Verstehe ich alles, aber ich sehe schon an deinem "mir-egal"-Ausdruck, dass du diese Seite nicht für voll nimmst und ihr unterstellst, sich keine Gedanken über die Auswirkungen gemacht zu haben. Ich glaub kaum dass alle Käufer dumme Lemminge sind und viele genau abwägen, was sie bereit sind zu akzeptieren. 
Und noch was, das immer wieder durchklingt: Nur weil sich dieses ständige Online-sein eventuell durchsetzt (wird sich ja erst noch zeigen), heisst das noch lange nicht, dass der Käufer drastischere, zukünftige Schritte des Publishers mitmacht. Wenn diese überhaupt kommen, ist eh alles Spekulation.


----------



## ferrari2k (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich alles, aber ich sehe schon an deinem "mir-egal"-Ausdruck, dass du diese Seite nicht für voll nimmst


Einspruch! 
Ich nehme jeden für voll, zumindest versuche ich das, aber diese "mir-egal" Haltung kommt 1:1 von Aussagen aus den UbiSoft Foren. Wenn es Leute gibt, die diese Haltung haben und auch genau diese Aussage treffen, hab ich auch kein Problem damit, das genau so zu bezeichnen 


> und ihr unterstellst, sich keine Gedanken über die Auswirkungen gemacht zu haben. Ich glaub kaum dass alle Käufer dumme Lemminge sind und viele genau abwägen, was sie bereit sind zu akzeptieren.


Jein 
Ich denke, vielen ist es tatsächlich egal und sie wollen einfach zocken.
Wer von uns beiden richtig liegt? Wer weiß 
Die "mir-egal" Einstellung aus dem UbiSoft Forum impliziert aber, dass diese Person sich keine Gedanken um die Auswirkungen macht. Denn sonst wäre es nicht egal 


> Und noch was, das immer wieder durchklingt: Nur weil sich dieses ständige Online-sein eventuell durchsetzt (wird sich ja erst noch zeigen), heisst das noch lange nicht, dass der Käufer drastischere, zukünftige Schritte des Publishers mitmacht. Wenn diese überhaupt kommen, ist eh alles Spekulation.


   
Natürlich ist es Spekulation, nur wenn man sich anschaut, was bisher passiert ist in den letzten Jahren dann sieht man nur einen Trend bei den Spielen: Weniger Inhalt beim Spiel und bei der Verpackung, aber deutlich mehr beim Kopierschutz.
Und es ist halt jetzt schon für mich der Punkt gekommen, bei dem ich Spiele fast nicht mehr kaufe.
Also würde es mir nicht helfen, wenn die Entwicklung von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen nicht verschärft wird, weil sie für mich schon jetzt zu heftig sind. Gut, eigentlich geh ich schon ein paar Schritte zurück und sage: alles, was irgendwie "Online" als Muss hat (einmalige Aktivierung wie Steam, begrenzte Aktivierung wie Spore etc., komplett online wie bei Ubi) ist *für mich* inakzeptabel.
Dass es Leute gibt, die die Grenze später ziehen, OK, aber bis jetzt ist irgendwann IMMER eine härtere Variante von Kopierschützen (richtig so?) rausgekommen. Ich kann mich nur an 2 Mal erinnern, wo Publisher zurückgezogen haben. Das war einmal: Starforce und das andere Mal EA mit ihren Onlineaktivierungen. Wobei die ja nun auch voll vorgeprescht sind mit kompletter Onlinebindung beim neuen C&C.
Was auch immer das soll...
Ich denke, es muss ein Umdenken in der Branche generell stattfinden. Die Entscheider sollten sich klarmachen, dass es IMMER Kopien der Spiele geben wird und man diese auch nicht verhindern kann. Wenn man sich das klargemacht hat, sollte es eigentlich nicht schwerfallen, die Maßnahmen wieder rapide zurückzufahren und die eingesparten Kosten und Entwicklungszeit für den Kopierschutz dem Kunden zukommen zu lassen indem er ein fertiges Produkt bekommt, was preislich so bei 30-35 Euro angesiedelt ist.
Das wäre zumindest für mich ein deutlicher Kaufanreiz.


----------



## anjuna80 (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Verstehe ich alles, aber ich sehe schon an deinem "mir-egal"-Ausdruck, dass du diese Seite nicht für voll nimmst
> ...


OK ich treib mich nicht in Ubisoft-Foren herum. Ein Forum, wo ich meine Zeit verschwende, reicht mir   







> Ich denke, es muss ein Umdenken in der Branche generell stattfinden. Die Entscheider sollten sich klarmachen, dass es IMMER Kopien der Spiele geben wird und man diese auch nicht verhindern kann. Wenn man sich das klargemacht hat, sollte es eigentlich nicht schwerfallen, die Maßnahmen wieder rapide zurückzufahren und die eingesparten Kosten und Entwicklungszeit für den Kopierschutz dem Kunden zukommen zu lassen indem er ein fertiges Produkt bekommt, was preislich so bei 30-35 Euro angesiedelt ist.
> Das wäre zumindest für mich ein deutlicher Kaufanreiz.


Ich gehe jetzt nur kurz auf diesen Punkt ein. Zu Verpackung und Anreize schaffen (und dadurch Raubkopien zu reduzieren) hab ich ja schon vor 1-2 Tagen was geschrieben.
Dass man Kopien als notwendiges Übel hinzunehmen hat, kann man aus dem gemütlichen Sessel eines Gamers leicht sagen. Aber sicher nicht der Vorstand eines großen Publishers seinen Aktionären. Kein Unternehmen wird ohne Gegenwehr hinnehmen, dass seine Produkte umsonst in Umlauf geraten. Wärst du Kopf eines solchen Konzerns, würdest du auch alle möglichen Hebel in Bewegung setzen. Der Kampf scheint aussichtslos, aber das Knacken hat schon wesentlich länger gedauert als normalerweise. Wie das Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis für Ubisoft dabei aussieht, weiss im Moment keiner, aber _wenn_ es sich lohnt, muss man doch zumindest als rational denkender Mensch Ubisofts Vorgehensweise nachvollziehen können. Auch wenn ich das schon in anderen Beiträgen geschrieben habe: Ubisoft hätte sicherlich besserers zu tun als diesen ganzen Aufwand zu betreiben (geschweige vom ganzen investierten Geld), wenn die Raubkopien nicht wirklich schädigend und im Internetzeitalter so ein Ausmaß angenommen hätten. 
Keinen Schutz oder so gut wie keinen halte ich für keine Lösung. Man schaue sich nur World of Goo an. Kam ganz ohne Kopierschutz daher und wurde von 90 % der Spieler illegal gespielt (Vielleicht nicht das passendste Beispiel, da Anfangs nur Online erwerbbar und wegen des ungewöhnlichen Spielkonzepts, aber kam mir als erstes in den Sinn).
Vielleicht kann man ja mal damit anfangen, diesen komischen Cracker nicht als Heiligen darzustellen und anzuhimmeln, was für eine tolle Leistung er doch erbracht hat. _Das_ und die Tatsache, dass damit der nächste Crack im Umlauf ist und (wie auch hier im Thread schon mehrfach bestätigt) mit freuden verwendet wird, stachelt den Publisher doch wieder an, sich neues einfallen zu lassen. Und dann kommen wir erst recht in Dimensionen, die keiner, der sein Hobby liebt, haben will und die hier schon düster prophezeit werden.


----------



## ferrari2k (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Also ich hab schon irgendwo gesehen, dass 90% ne relativ "normale" Quote ist. Mal ganz ohne gut/schlecht Bewertung gesagt.
Und ich sehe es irgendwie schon aus den Augen eines Softwareentwicklers, weil ich damit mein Geld verdiene 
Ich würde schon auf eine gewisse Art versuchen, gegen Kopien anzugehen. Aber ich würde nicht versuchen, meinen Kunden dadurch Nachteile entstehen zu lassen. Da man momentan aber mit Kopien ein besseres Spielerlebnis hat als mit Originalen ist ein Umdenken hier dringend erforderlich.


----------



## anjuna80 (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Ich würde schon auf eine gewisse Art versuchen, gegen Kopien anzugehen. Aber ich würde nicht versuchen, meinen Kunden dadurch Nachteile entstehen zu lassen. Da man momentan aber mit Kopien ein besseres Spielerlebnis hat als mit Originalen ist ein Umdenken hier dringend erforderlich.


Das _versucht _(bezogen auf die Nachteile) Ubisoft sicherlich nicht, ist aber halt Resultat einer anscheinend nicht mehr hinnehmbaren Entwicklung, in der sich beide Seiten hochschaukeln.
Man wird sehen wo das hinführt, und ob ein Umdenken (in Richtung rückwärts) überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## MrPropper (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



jcc7eq schrieb:


> Pope schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich denke die Teilnehmer dieses Forums sind fast einhellig einer Meinung, dass diese ganzen DRM-Geschichten verboten gehören. Da sich aber die Mehrzahl der Forumsteilnehmer dieses Threads dem Lager der DRM-Gegner zuordnen lassen, bringt es herzlich wenig, wenn wir hier stundenlang herumlamentieren und über die Vor- und Nachteile von DRM sowie die Intension der Hersteller philosophieren. Geht besser in die Läden und beteiligt Euch aufklärend in den Foren derjenigen, die sich aufgrund von Unwissenheit und Gleichgültigkeit dem Druck der Industrie ergeben und unkritisch verseuchte Spiele kaufen. Aus eigener Erfahrung wird man wohl nicht selten angefeindet werden. Aber das ist nun mal das Opfer, welches wir bringen müssen, um in Zukunft wieder mal tolle Spiele kaufen zu können, die nicht mir DRM verseucht sind.
> ...


Da stimme ich dir nur zu. Es findet gerade eine sehr extreme Wende in der Spiele Industrie an und wir Gamer müssen zusammenhalten um diese Firmenpolitik ernsthaft aufhalten.  Ich finde es echt Dumm wie Gamer ihr Hobbie verraten. Und das bloß weil sie so geil darauf sind "eigentlich" gute Spiele mit einen echt Blöden Kopierschutz zu kaufen. Diese Personen die so Ignorant sind, und auf ihre eigenen Rechte als Kunden spucken. Ich stelle sie eher auf der gleichen Verachtenswerdende Stufe wie Raubkopierer. Wenn am Anfang jeder diesen Trend nicht mitgemacht hätten wäre diese Trend schon vorüber und Ubisoft vielleicht nicht so geächtet..


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

also wirklich - freunde der sonne, so langsam platzt mir hier echt die hutschnur: eure wortwahl grenzt echt an frechheit: "verräter", "dumm" etc. - so bezeichnet ihr die leute, die in den laden gehen und sich ein spiel KAUFEN. 

WENN es überhaupt jemandem gibt, der das hobby "computerspielen" kaputt macht (um bei der wortwahl zu bleiben), dann sind das doch wohl mal in erster linie die raubkopiererer.

die solltest ihr in erster linie mal kritisieren und/ oder ächten: aber nein, die lässt man ja gewähren, da man ihr tun "ja eh nicht verhindern kann" oder die problematik wird heruntergespielt oder aber -was noch schlimmer ist- ihr tun wird sogar gutgeheissen.

irgendwas läuft hier verkehrt, merkt ihr das eigentlich noch?

nicht die ehrlichen käufer, nicht  die geldgierigen publsher - WENN überhaupt sind die raubkopierer hier die bösen buben. 



Spoiler



(die problematik mit dem erschwerten wiederverkauf hab ich hier mal ausgeblendet, aber das war ja hier ohnehin noch gar nicht thema, kann also auch nicht anlass der diskussion sein. es geht ja speziell um den ubi-kopierschutz. ganz abgesehen davon, dass die sache in deutschland bei retail-versionen eigentlich eindeutig geregelt ist. )


----------



## Gustav2008 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Als verärgerter Kunde wendet man sich an den Verkäufer, in diesem Fall Ubisoft und nicht an den Tankwart, der das selbe Produkt möglicherweise direkt vom Lastwagen erstanden hat. Da muss man nicht große Schlagzeilen gegen das Kopieren von Spielen verfassen, da man eigentlich davon ausgehen kann, dass jeder Käufer eines Spieles es nicht unbedingt gerne sieht, wenn andere es kostenlos "besorgen". Sagt einem ja schon der Hausverstand, dass man nicht gerne für etwas zahlt, wenn andere es gratis bekommen.

Was muss da also noch groß klargestellt werden?

Kopiert wurde schon immer, zumindest solange ich zurück denken kann. Die aktuellen Auswüchste von DRM kann man mit dem ach so bösen Raubmordkopierer nicht restlos gebründen. Ich will ganz sicher nichts verharmlosen, ich will meine Werke, sofern ich irgendwann einmal welche habe, auch nicht durchs Netz gesaugt wissen, aber verhindern werde ich es nicht können. Was ich jedoch kann, ist einen guten Kontakt zu meinen Kunden pflegen und redliche Geschäftgepflogenheiten praktizieren.

Als Publisher muss man bis zu einem gewissen Grad seine Produkte schützen. Jederzeit, nur bitte nicht so!


----------



## Bonkic (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Als verärgerter Kunde wendet man sich an den Verkäufer, in diesem Fall Ubisoft und nicht an den Tankwart, der das selbe Produkt möglicherweise direkt vom Lastwagen erstanden hat. Da muss man nicht große Schlagzeilen gegen das Kopieren von Spielen verfassen, da man eigentlich davon ausgehen kann, dass jeder Käufer eines Spieles es nicht unbedingt gerne sieht, wenn andere es kostenlos "besorgen". Sagt einem ja schon der Hausverstand, dass man nicht gerne für etwas zahlt, wenn andere es gratis bekommen.


du hast offensichtlich nicht verstanden, um was es mir geht.
ich will doch keinem "verbieten" (geschweige denn, dass ich es könnte) den hersteller/ publisher zu kritisieren. 

nur kanns eben nicht sein, dass sich die häme einiger (eher vieler) über die ehrlichen käufer ergießt und das eigentliche problem nicht mal thematisiert wird.


----------



## Vordack (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Bonkic schrieb:


> also wirklich - freunde der sonne, so langsam platzt mir hier echt die hutschnur: eure wortwahl grenzt echt an frechheit: "verräter", "dumm" etc. - so bezeichnet ihr die leute, die in den laden gehen und sich ein spiel KAUFEN.
> 
> WENN es überhaupt jemandem gibt, der das hobby "computerspielen" kaputt macht (um bei der wortwahl zu bleiben), dann sind das doch wohl mal in erster linie die raubkopiererer.
> 
> ...



Naja, nicht jeder Raubkopierer ist ein potenzieller Käufer. Das denkt Ubisoft wohl gern. Ich bezweifle sogar daß, wenn 0 Raubkopien erstellt würden, sich die Verkäufe um 50% der ehemaligen RK steigern würden.

Aber daß die Käufer hier niedergemacht werden ist schon arm.


----------



## Gustav2008 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Bonkic schrieb:


> Gustav2008 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Als verärgerter Kunde wendet man sich an den Verkäufer, in diesem Fall Ubisoft und nicht an den Tankwart, der das selbe Produkt möglicherweise direkt vom Lastwagen erstanden hat. Da muss man nicht große Schlagzeilen gegen das Kopieren von Spielen verfassen, da man eigentlich davon ausgehen kann, dass jeder Käufer eines Spieles es nicht unbedingt gerne sieht, wenn andere es kostenlos "besorgen". Sagt einem ja schon der Hausverstand, dass man nicht gerne für etwas zahlt, wenn andere es gratis bekommen.
> ...


Es ist doch reines Wunschdenken was du hier zeigst. Die Privatkopie als Grund für Ubi-DRM zu Thematisieren bringt nichts und ist ein reiner Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Da könnten wir uns auch alle zusammen setzen und bechließen, dass ab sofort keiner mehr einen Unfall mit dem Auto baut, damit die Gurte und Airbags abgeschafft werden können.

Abgesehen davon, wie viel soll man als Konsument noch ertragen und bezahlen? Urheberrechtsabgaben sind nur ein Beispiel und jetzt soll man sich auch noch dem DRM unterwerfen? Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Aktuelles zur PC-Urheberrechtsabgabe http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/PC-Urheberrechtsabgabe-Tariffestsetzung-aber-auch-weitere-Verhandlungen-991111.html

Ich finde irgendwo hört sich das Verständnis für Publisher auf, die mit dem Schutz ihres geistigen Eigentums argumentieren. Wenn Sie es nicht schützen können, dann sollen sie die Produktion einstellen oder damit leben und weiter gutes Geld verdienen. Gewinnmaximierung durch DRM halte ich selbst mittelfristig für ein riskantes Spiel. Ob PC Games es bewertet oder nicht, es wird definitiv in Zukunft mit ein Kriterium sein, ob ein Spiel gekauft wird oder nicht, da bin ich mir sehr sicher. Wenn ein vielleicht nicht ganz optimales Spiel mit DRM daher kommt, dann sind bestimmt die bösen Raubkopierer schuld, wenn es nicht gut verkauft wird, dienen zumindest für so machen Manager anscheinend als "gute Ausrede" für das eigene Versagen. Solange man einen Schuldigen hat, die die Welt noch heil


----------



## Bonkic (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Es ist doch reines Wunschdenken was du hier zeigst. Die Privatkopie als Grund für Ubi-DRM zu Thematisieren bringt nichts und ist ein reiner Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Da könnten wir uns auch alle zusammen setzen und bechließen, dass ab sofort keiner mehr einen Unfall mit dem Auto baut, damit die Gurte und Airbags abgeschafft werden können.


absurder unsinn. sorry, aber so was geh ich nicht ein, da ist mir meine zeit zu schade. 

zumal du immer noch nicht auf meinen eigentlichen kritikpunkt eingegangen bist (der häme ggü den ehrlichen käufern). 



> Abgesehen davon, wie viel soll man als Konsument noch ertragen und bezahlen?


fundamentales missverstädnis.
du _sollst_ gar nix ertragen.
wenn du mit dem, was ein pc-spiel heutzutage mitunter so an balast mitschleppt, nicht einverstanden bist, dann _musst_ du eben die konsequenz ziehen und diese titel nicht kaufen und nicht spielen.



> Ich finde irgendwo hört sich das Verständnis für Publisher auf, die mit dem Schutz ihres geistigen Eigentums argumentieren.


aha - und für die raubkopierer hat man natürlich verständnis, weil die armen kein geld haben und auch sonst wenig zu lachen haben? mir kommen die tränen. 

das gute an der sache ist: du brauchst gar kein verständnis zu haben: wie oben schon gesagt: wenn dir was nicht passt, dann kauf es eben nicht!



> Wenn Sie es nicht schützen können, dann sollen sie die Produktion einstellen oder damit leben und weiter gutes Geld verdienen.


dann sag mir doch mal bitte, wie dein königsweg für den schutz geistigen eigentums aussieht.



> es wird definitiv in Zukunft mit ein Kriterium sein, ob ein Spiel gekauft wird oder nicht, da bin ich mir sehr sicher.


kann sein, kann aber auch nicht sein.
ich schätze mal, dass 99% der spieler kein problem mit einem always-on--"schutz" hätten, wenn sie davon nix merken. (ich übrigens schon, nicht dass hier jemand meint ich würde pro-ubi argumentieren)

wie war es hier schon des öfteren zu lesen: "der beste kopierschutz ist ein guter mp-modus" - ein sp-modus bei dem man dauerhaft online sein muss, ist dementsprechend eigentlich nur die logische folge.


aber um das noch mal klar zu machen: bislang nutzt genau ein publisher diesen schutz und ea mit c&c 4 in ähnlicher form. wir wollen doch also mal die kirche im dorf lassen. es ist doch noch lange nicht klar, ob überhaupt sonstwer ähnliches plant. 

wer behauptet, dass dadurch unser hobby "zerstört" wird, der schießt doch massiv über das ziel hinaus. 

eigentlich eine typische i-net diskussion: hauptsache mal ganz kräftig auf die kacke hauen, egal obs angebracht ist oder nicht. 
dann findet man die cracker noch ein wenig "cool", weil das was verruchtes an sich hat und schnappt am besten ein paar (vermeintliche) fachausdrücke aus einschlägigen foren auf, um sich dann hier wichtig zu machen.


----------



## Pope (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die Käufer von verseuchten Produkten würde ich jetzt auch nicht gerade als "Streikbrecher" oder ähnlichem bezeichnen. Es sind schlicht die Unwissenden und Gleichgültigen, die DRM-Spiele kaufen. Entweder weil sie keine Ahnung von DRM haben, oder weil sie die aus ihrer Sicht vorhandenen Vorteile höher bewerten als die existierenden Nachteile. Das ist alles.
Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht, kann man die aktuellen Geschäftsmodelle auch nachvollziehen, allerdings habe ich da so meine Bedenken, ob die von der Industrie gesteckten Ziele tatsächlich erreicht werden. Insofern liegt es an uns DRM-Gegnern dafür zu sorgen, dass sich die Umsatzprognosen der Industrie eben nicht erfüllen. Und zwar durch aktive Aufklärung in Foren, Läden und zu sonstigen Gelegenheiten. Auch ist oft die "Beratung" von überfragten Eltern erfolgreich, wenn sie für Weihnachten oder Geburtstag ein Spiel kaufen wollen. Nur durch mühsame Kommunikation wird es funktionieren. Und wem das zu anstregend ist und trotz DRM nicht auf seine Spiele verzichten will, wird voraussichtlich zum Raubkopierer werden, sofern er sich kein anderes Hobby sucht.
In diesem Zusammenhang will ich erneut die provokante These in den Raum werfen, dass der Industrie durch Raubkopien ohnehin keine Schäden entstehen, da die chronischen Raubkopierer sowieso nie ein Spiel gekauft hätten. Die Zahl der Gelegenheitsraubkopierer dürfte wegen DRM meines Erachtens jedenfalls zugenommen haben. Denn nicht jeder Gegner von DRM ist so standhaft, komplett auf sein Hobby zu verzichten.


----------



## anjuna80 (30. April 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*


----------



## Gustav2008 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Bonkic schrieb:


> Gustav2008 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es ist doch reines Wunschdenken was du hier zeigst. Die Privatkopie als Grund für Ubi-DRM zu Thematisieren bringt nichts und ist ein reiner Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Da könnten wir uns auch alle zusammen setzen und bechließen, dass ab sofort keiner mehr einen Unfall mit dem Auto baut, damit die Gurte und Airbags abgeschafft werden können.
> ...


Du unterstellst mir ich habe Verständnis für Raubkopierer und du meinst dass 99% der Spieler mit Ubi-DRM kein Problem hätten "wenn sie davon nix merken", vielleicht würde es stimmen, wenn du "merken" mit wissen tauscht. Frei erfundene Unterstellungen, zugedichtete Annahmen und kein Bezug zur Realität und/oder zu meinem Beitrag, leider auch etwas fantasielos. Was soll ich da noch intelligentes antworten?

Belassen wir es dabei


----------



## Bonkic (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Du unterstellst mir ich habe Verständnis für Raubkopierer und du meinst dass 99% der Spieler mit Ubi-DRM kein Problem hätten "wenn sie davon nix merken", vielleicht würde es stimmen, wenn du "merken" mit wissen tauscht. Frei erfundene Unterstellungen, zugedichtete Annahmen und kein Bezug zur Realität und/oder zu meinem Beitrag, leider auch etwas fantasielos. Was soll ich da noch intelligentes antworten?
> 
> Belassen wir es dabei



war mir schon klar, dass ich darauf keine antwort bekomme.
ernsthafte auseinandersetzung mit einem thema ist eben doch was anderes.
aber du hast recht - belassen wirs dabei.


----------



## ferrari2k (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Nunja, so weit hergeholt finde ich die Aussage aber tatsächlich nicht. Wenn man nichts von dem DRM merkt und es einen auch nicht interessiert das es da ist, warum soll mich das dann stören. Die Sichtweise leuchtet ein.
Allerdings, was ist denn, wenn es irgendwann mal Probleme gibt?
Oder wenn die Server doch mal down sind, weil irgendwelche Hackergruppen sich daran austoben?
Was ist, wenn dem Ubi Server von den Hackergruppen irgendwas untergejubelt wird, was keiner merkt und der verteilt das dank offener Firewall und Administratorrechten des Ubi Launchers an sämtliche Spieler? Übernimmt Ubi dafür die Verantwortung?
Die Verantwortung für die mehrwöchigen Serverausfälle haben sie ja auch nicht richtig übernommen.
Bei der Downtime und der garantierten 99,x% Verfügbarkeit müssten die Server jetzt einige Jahrzehnte ohne Probleme durchlaufen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn dem Ubi Server von den Hackergruppen irgendwas untergejubelt wird, was keiner merkt und der verteilt das dank offener Firewall und Administratorrechten des Ubi Launchers an sämtliche Spieler? Übernimmt Ubi dafür die Verantwortung?


Gut, aber in dieser Gefahr schweben ja auch all diejenigen, die sich dann Cracks oä. laden, eventuell noch mehr, als die Ubisoftkunden. Ich bewundere das Vertrauen, dass Nutzer von Raubkopien in ihre Quellen haben.   
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass das mögliche Problem, das du aufgezeigt hast, nicht bestehen würde, wenn es diese Art von KS nicht gäbe.



> Die Verantwortung für die mehrwöchigen Serverausfälle haben sie ja auch nicht richtig übernommen.
> Bei der Downtime und der garantierten 99,x% Verfügbarkeit müssten die
> Server jetzt einige Jahrzehnte ohne Probleme durchlaufen



Das Problem, das ich in dieser Sache sehe ist folgendes: in den Foren liest man natürlich hauptsächlich von Usern, deren Spiel aufgrund der Serverausfälle nicht funktionierte, zusammen mit den Kopierschutzgegnern, die selbiges unter Umständen gar nicht besitzen, aber ihrem Unmut Luft machen möchten.
Das wirkt natürlich durch die geballte Masse. 

Aber was ist mit jenen, die von den Ausfällen in diesem Ausmaß nicht betroffen waren und ihre Zeit nicht unbedingt damit zubringen, das in Foren kundzutun, zumal man ja als Käufer der entsprechenden Spiele von Seiten der Kritiker gerne mal als "dumm, süchtig, rückgratlos" und was weiß ich nicht was bezeichnet wurde.
Als es zB bei AC2 am Wochenende nach Veröffentlichung zu Problemen kam, hatte ich eine Downtime von kaum 10 Minuten. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt läuft das Spiel ohne Einschränkungen.

Ich nehme an, das ich da nicht die einzige war, die von den Ausfälle kaum / gar nicht betroffen war, nur verbreitet das, wie erwähnt, nicht jeder zwingend, wodurch ich da bei der Beurteilung der Ausfälle genauso vorichtig bin, wie bei den Zahlen, die Ubi verbreitet hat.


----------



## RonTaboga (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Splinter Cell Conviction is soeben von Skid Row "gefixt" worden. Ich lach mich kaputt über UBI Soft. Was für Helden!     

Wie lange hat es diesmal gedauert? 5 Tage? Ich hoffe bald kommt das Einsehen von Ubi, aber ich denke das wird nichts.

http://www.xrel.to/game-nfo/192079/Tom-Clancys-Splinter-Cell-Conviction-SKIDROW.html

_fiumpfedit:_ Link entfernt.


----------



## Pwned666 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



butter-milch schrieb:


> Der beste Kopierschutz ist und bleibt ein guter Multiplayer. Ich finde, die Publisher sollten vom Kopierschutzwahn abkommen und entweder garkeinen oder nur einen moderaten Kopierschutz verwenden, welcher dazu gedacht ist Casual-Nutzer im Zaum zu halten.
> 
> AC2 Crack von Skidrow funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, vor allem weil meine Internetverbindung mehrmals am Tag für kurze Zeit unterbrochen wird, was ansonsten nicht stören würde, wäre da nicht der Zwangsdisconnect.



Jetzt frag ich dich nochmal was ich dich schomal vor monaten gefragt habe: Was ist mit Singleplayer Spielen?
Du sagst ein MP ist der beste Kopierschutz. Also warum sollte ein Entwickler noch ein Singleplayer Spiel rausbringen für den PC wenn so oder so nur MP Spiele gut verkauft werden?




PCGames: Ich versteh irgendwie nicht wie ihr Warez auch noch fördern könnt. So eine News wird doch schnell den leuten zeigen das man ein Spiel auch auf illegalen Weg besorgen kann. Das gilt ja jetzt nicht nur für Ubisoft Spiele
Der der jetzt nach dieser News nach Warez sucht der wird sich nach erfolgreichen Downloaden der Spiele auch weitere saugen und sich das Geld sparen.


----------



## Pwned666 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Bonkic schrieb:


> also wirklich - freunde der sonne, so langsam platzt mir hier echt die hutschnur: eure wortwahl grenzt echt an frechheit: "verräter", "dumm" etc. - so bezeichnet ihr die leute, die in den laden gehen und sich ein spiel KAUFEN.
> 
> WENN es überhaupt jemandem gibt, der das hobby "computerspielen" kaputt macht (um bei der wortwahl zu bleiben), dann sind das doch wohl mal in erster linie die raubkopiererer.
> 
> ...



Ich bin das erste mal deiner Meinung. Verstehe das ganze nicht

Wie kann man den raubkopiererer schön reden. 

Das betrifft besonders Ferrari2k der wohl wirklich der meinung ist das die Entwickler weiterhin umsonst spiele im internet verteilen... für einen raubkopiererer ist die verpackung sowie der inhalt doch uninteressant. Mir kann doch keiner erzählen das er 50€ für eine verpackung und nen handbuch ausgibt wenn er dafür den kompleten inhalt für 0€ haben kann (Singleplayer spiele... bei Multiplayer Spielen bekommt man ja was geboten für sein geld). Da könnte man genauso sagen: Die Käufer sind so dumm und geben Geld dafür aus obwohl man es umsonst haben kann und sowieso polizeilich nichts passiert in der richtung.


Beim Thema wiederverkauf der mich auch stört hat doch nicht ubisoft damit angefangen. Wer hat damit angefangen? Genau: Valve mit ihrem Steam! Logisch das andere Entwickler nun nachziehen wenn sie sehen das es ja funktioniert.


----------



## ferrari2k (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Ich bin das erste mal deiner Meinung. Verstehe das ganze nicht
> 
> Wie kann man den raubkopiererer schön reden.
> 
> ...


   
Weiß ja nich wo du gelesen haben willst, dass ich der Meinung bin, Entwickler sollten ihre Produkte kostenlos im Internet verteilen...
Ich gebe schon Geld für Spiele aus, aber häufig sind es gebrauchte, weil die einfach viel günstiger sind. Spiele mit DRM lasse ich allerdings links liegen, es ist damit deutlich übersichtlicher im Saturn oder so geworden, erstmal einschätzen "hat DRM/hat kein DRM", danach "gefällt mir / nicht" und schon hat man fast den gesamten Bestand ausgeschlossen *g*
Aber generell gesagt, klar, ich gebe Geld für Spiele aus und befürworte Raubkopien nicht vom Standpunkt der Legalität her. Von der Sicht was dem Kunden geboten wird haben diese allerdings deutlich die Nase vorn vor dem, was man im Laden so geboten bekommt 

Außerdem würde es mich interessieren, warum so viel auf Multiplayer Wert gelegt wird. Es gibt immer noch Leute, die ganz normal Singleplayer spielen wollen.


----------



## MrBigX (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Allerdings, was ist denn, wenn es irgendwann mal Probleme gibt?


Das is ja das schöne, die Leute beschweren sich eigentlich immer erst wenns Probleme gibt. Nur haben sie dann meistens schon die erste Runde verloren.


----------



## LordBlackThorn1 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Brad Wardell (CEO von Stardock) vertritt in Bezug auf Softwarepiraterie (z.B. in der Gamers' Bill of Rights) eine andere Ansicht, womit Stardock bisher anscheinend nicht schlecht gefahren ist.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

 





> The reason why we don't put copy protection on our games isn't because we're nice guys. We do it because the people who actually buy games don't like to mess with it. Our customers make the rules, not the pirates. Pirates don't count," Wardell argues. "When Sins popped up as the #1 best selling game at retail a couple weeks ago, a game that has no copy protect whatsoever, that should tell you that piracy is not the primary issue.


Schön, dass es auch Publisher gibt, die den KUNDEN so behandeln, wie man Kunden behandeln sollte.


----------



## Pope (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher*

Die Nachteile DRM verseuchter Spiele sind ja latent vorhanden. Sie fallen jedoch erst dann besonders auf, wenn der worst case eintritt und die Leute es am eigenen Leib merken. Nicht zuletzt aus diesem Grund wird ggf. vermehrt zur Raubkopie gegriffen. Wenn es dann mal Probleme gibt, hält sich der Ärger in Grenzen, da man kein Geld bezahlt hat.
Lest aus Interesse einfach mal den Wiki-Eintrag zu DRM oder STEAM durch, damit jedem klar wird auf was man sich einläßt, wenn man ein verseuchtes Spiel kauft.


----------



## hiro-protagonist (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher [PCG-Top-Artikel April 2010]*

Also eigentlich verstehe ich Hersteller, die Ihr Produkt schützen wollen, nur die Frage ist zu welchen Preis. Damit meine ich nicht die Währung, sondern das Kundenvertrauen. Ich habe mir nun schon den 6 NoCD Crack geladen, weil mich das Original nie in Ruhe spielen lassen wollte. Es ist einfach Lsutig wie ich mir z.B. an Sacred 2 dieZähne ausgebissen habe, das einfach nicht starten wollte. Beim Laden lief es im Testrechner und die wollten es nicht zurücknehmen! Also Internet und ne Lösung gesucht, gefundne und getauscht = Spiel lief! Da ich ja das Original besitze habe ich da auch keine Gewissensbisse. Das war irgendwie der Startschuss. Wenn nen Game wieder muckt (wegen Kopierschutz) greife ich das ein oder andere mal zu dieser Lösung. Vorher schaue ich nur kurz in Supportforen oder ähnliches, gibt es keine Lösung, will ich mich nicht länger ärgern, sondern ne Runde gamen! Okay das kam SHER selten vor, aber schon das ein oder andere mal...

Zum Kopierschutz: Ich glaube die Mühe bringt nicht so viel! Bei Speieln wie GTA allerdings wo VIELE gierig auf den Releasetermin warten, glaube ich schon das es eine nicht zu verachtende Anzahl an Leuten gibt, die nicht warten können und nach Relase es sich sofort kaufen wenn es keine Alternative im Internet gibt (Kopie). 

Von meiner Denke her, würde ich aber auch sagen drauf geschi**en. Treue Käufer, bleiben treue Käufer undd as viel eher wenn diese nicht auch noch die Leittragendne dieser Schutzmaßnahmen sind! Das der DRM Entwicklung sparen und vom VK abziehen. So kommt das Game vielleicht 3 - 5 € Günstige rin Laden. Ode rin geile Viral-Kampagnen stecken, dann kaufens mehr!


----------



## Odin333 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher [PCG-Top-Artikel April 2010]*

"Vorher schaue ich nur kurz in Supportforen oder ähnliches"

Und das ist ja wohl schon zu viel verlangt. Wenn das Spiel gratis wäre, dann ok, aber nicht wenn man sich einen Vollpreistitel holt.

Ich ärgere mich auch jedes mal, zuletzt bei Starwars TFU - Abstürze, ich bin nicht ins Spiel gekommen... Nach dem Patch war nix besser... Wohl aber nach dem Crack.

Bei Spore genauso - da muss man erst etwas illegales tun, damit man mit der bezahlten Wahre etwas anfangen kann.

Bei mir brachte Ubistoft das Fass zum überlaufen.
Das letzte Spiel von denen war AC2, das ich mir erst gekauft habe, als es geknackt war.

Und das tu ich mir nun wirklich nichtmehr an, von Ubisoft kaufe ich nichts mehr, es gibt genug andere Publisher, die auf einen derartigen Schwachsinn verzichten.


----------



## lippianer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher [PCG-Top-Artikel April 2010]*



Odin333 schrieb:


> "Vorher schaue ich nur kurz in Supportforen oder ähnliches"
> 
> Und das ist ja wohl schon zu viel verlangt. Wenn das Spiel gratis wäre, dann ok, aber nicht wenn man sich einen Vollpreistitel holt.
> 
> ...


   ja der  Ubi hack war gwnial


----------



## lippianer (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher [PCG-Top-Artikel April 2010]*

Ja der Ubisoft DRM Hack der war genial!>!


----------



## Turalyon (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher [PCG-Top-Artikel April 2010]*

Ich hatte das Problem bisher nur bei Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl. Der Kopierschutz wollte die DVD einfach nicht als Original erkennen, da blieb auch nur der Griff zur alternativen Exe Datei...

Hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen? Nein. Ich hab die Ware ja bezahlt und möchte sie auch nutzen...


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher [PCG-Top-Artikel April 2010]*



Turalyon schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem bisher nur bei Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl. Der Kopierschutz wollte die DVD einfach nicht als Original erkennen, da blieb auch nur der Griff zur alternativen Exe Datei...
> 
> Hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen? Nein. Ich hab die Ware ja bezahlt und möchte sie auch nutzen...


Tjo, und damit machst du illegales.
Die einzige Möglichkeit die man dort hat ist, das Spiel zurückzugeben.
Damit die Publisher mal merken dass sie mit extremen Kopierschutztechniken nicht weit kommen. Natürlich leicht gesagt, wenn man eigentlich zocken will.
Aber was zeigt man dem Publisher denn, wenn man ein Spiel kauft? Man gibt ihm das Feedback, dass man mit dem Kopierschutz einverstanden ist.
Ob man das nachher crackt, weil man ja eigentlich gar nicht spielen kann, das merken die nicht mehr.
Und beim nächsten Titel werden die Daumenschrauben noch mehr angezogen.
Und wieder wird gekauft, der Publisher merkt "verkauft sich immer noch, wird also akzeptiert".
Und der Nutzer ist am kotzen, weil nix läuft, und zieht sich immer wieder Cracks.
Lässt zwei Schlussfolgerungen zu:
Irgendwann könnte der Nutzer auf die Idee kommen, warum er ständig Geld für etwas ausgibt, was er eh cracken muss.
Und von Publisherseite: Die können implementieren was sie wollen, weil die Spieler es ihnen jedesmal eh aus den Händen reißen.

Und genau dieses Kaufverhalten sollte man mal reflektieren, ob man da nicht als Spieler auch mal einen Schnitt machen kann.
Vielleicht mal seinen Bekanntenkreis über DRM aufklären. Und ja, das ist schwierig und geht auch nur dann, wenn man auf Spiele verzichten kann, die man eigentlich gerne gespielt hätte.


----------



## powermax90 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher [PCG-Top-Artikel April 2010]*

versuch mal ein geöffnetes und installiertes spiel zurückzugeben *haha* *grins*


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Ubisoft: Neues DRM-System geknackt - Cracker verspotten den Publisher [PCG-Top-Artikel April 2010]*



powermax90 schrieb:


> versuch mal ein geöffnetes und installiertes spiel zurückzugeben *haha* *grins*


Wenns nicht funktioniert?
Vielleicht mal bei dem Verbraucherschutz nachfragen, aber es müsste eigentlich gehen.


----------

